# League of Legends



## Beardo

Just wondering if anyone else plays? If you do, make sure to send me a friend request! My name is Taaffeite

I main
Orianna
Shyvana
and Zilean


----------



## Midoriya

Beardo said:


> Just wondering if anyone else plays? If you do, make sure to send me a friend request! My name is Taaffeite
> 
> I main
> Orianna
> Shyvana
> Zilean
> and Sivir



I've heard about this game so much, but never played it.  I'm tempted to play it though...


----------



## Celty

I play!  I've been busy and haven't played in a while, though.  I main Ahri, Annie, Leona, & Morgana!


----------



## Llust

Ryu said:


> I've heard about this game so much, but never played it.  I'm tempted to play it though...



i highly recommend playing it if you have the time ^-^ i used to be obsessed with this game--but for some reason my pc rejects every mouse i buy (im using a drawing pad as a substitute for a mouse now, meaning i cant play a majority of the pc games i wanted)..but as i mentioned, if you have the time you should play bc each round takes awhile..there are penalties for leaving in the middle of the game as well as haters from your team haha


----------



## Beardo

Ryu said:


> I've heard about this game so much, but never played it.  I'm tempted to play it though...



Oh my god it's so much fun!


----------



## Midoriya

Hmm, I might give it a try sometime soon then.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Beardo

Ryu said:


> Hmm, I might give it a try sometime soon then.  Thanks for the suggestion.



No problem!


----------



## pandapples

ahh I used to play a lot but nowadays my internet is so bad it's only decent during the day. My ign is same as forum name. I'm only trying to play recently for the icons heh


----------



## Nizzy

i've heard about this game maybe i'll give it a try


----------



## radical6

league of legends is a sin and i dumped my gf bc she played it


----------



## Amyy

fml i spent so many hours playing league, but i stopped cause my friends and i got bored of it.

havent played for months


----------



## Gandalf

Moved this over to the gamer's lounge for you. Remember that Brewster's is for general discussion, not gaming.


----------



## Beardo

Gandalf said:


> Moved this over to the gamer's lounge for you. Remember that Brewster's is for general discussion, not gaming.



Oh, sorry!


----------



## KarlaKGB

league of legends is gr8 game u get to build ur own virtual collectible champion army like pokemon


----------



## Trundle

KarlaKGB said:


> league of legends is gr8 game u get to build ur own virtual collectible champion army like pokemon



but in this u pay for shinies


----------



## KarlaKGB

Trundle said:


> but in this u pay for shinies



nintendo cud learn much from riot games, altho theyre already headed down that path with amiibos


----------



## AmaiiTenshii

Tbh I love league but I dont play it too often. I introduced one of my friends to it and he became a literal god at it in a matter of days. I usually main mid-adc Katarina atm but I used to main mid-supp Sivir. My user is 0ph3liac if anyone wants to add me for some deranged reason, but like I said I really only play it like a few times a month or whatever.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Wow not a lot of people on here play League huh?

Yes I revived this thread from a month ago. Fight me.

If anybody wants to play, my IGN is Zephyrolol, my mains at the moment are...

Viktor Midlane (RIP, I miss him being a niche pick) / Karthus
Aatrox Toplane/Jungle
Caitlyn ADC
Thresh Support


----------



## Ariel.

My name is Hanarchy

I play ARAM a looooot.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

should i play? is it on steam .>.


----------



## Ariel.

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> should i play? is it on steam .>.



It's not on steam.
And if your new, there's a lot to learn and you will die a lot. js.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Ariel. said:


> It's not on steam.
> And if your new, there's a lot to learn and you will die a lot. js.



Dammit, Thanks.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> should i play? is it on steam .>.





Ariel. said:


> It's not on steam.
> And if your new, there's a lot to learn and you will die a lot. js.



Yeah, the learning curve is a little much at first - however it's only really an issue if you plan to play on the ranked ladder, which I wouldn't advise. Otherwise it can be as casual as any other game.


----------



## Mink

Hii, I play league usually with my best friend, I usually main
Caitlyn - ADC
All sorts of supports
Xerath, Ahri, Lux - Mid
Jungle, and top I usually don't play meh but if I do it's usually free champ rotation like Jarvan or I just play Liss~ xD
My ign is *Been All My Life* if anyone wants to add me (it's a duo name ^^~)


----------



## ClearlyNotBrian

Hiya, I also usually play league with my best friend :3
I MAIN 
Anivia, Caitlyn, Xerath, Lee Sin, Thresh, but I just like playing everything though 
My names *Where Have you* feel free to add we can play a game (it may or may not be a duo name)


----------



## pandapples

Would anyone be interested in playing for IP weekend? although it's almost over ;--;


----------



## Mink

I would totally play with you if I didn't have to go on vacay today ;^;


----------



## pandapples

Mink said:


> I would totally play with you if I didn't have to go on vacay today ;^;



Haha it's fine. Have fun on vacation!


----------



## gazea9r

Ah League....the love-hate relationship is so strong with this game hahaha. I use to play pretty often (because I was heavily addicted) but now a days I'm mostly there for ARAM, skins and icons- and to annoy my boyfriend with spam messages when he plays  if anyone wants to add, my ign is the same as my forum name. I'll add all previous names  since I don't play for wins, I don't have a main. But as a reference, Diana was my main back in the days


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I'm finding it super surprising how many Gold+ people there are on this forum.
Like, that caught me totally off guard.

As for myself I don't really... like ranked, so I don't know where I stand in terms of rankings but I know I'm not up there, yikes.


----------



## lc123147

Played league a lot when i was in college.... but i only play aram now..... 
I Main Support 
Basically all of them except braum... sorry to say i just don't like the design..... lol


----------



## Acruoxil

I just got this game and while it doesn't look as sleek as Dota, it seems fun :') would love to play it with you peeps!

My name is Ayusher on there.


----------



## Gregriii

Teemo badass


----------



## Kiikay

I used to play a lot with my friends, I mostly played support or adc. 
Going top scares me lol.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I just got up, and if anybody would be willing to try the game, I can set up a few bot games and help people ease into it.

My IGN is Zephyrolol


Edit: It might take a bit for me to get online - there's an update that came out today and those usually take a bit to download...

Speaking of which, if you're thinking of playing the game expect a 2 hour install time because it has to run through _a lot_ of information.


----------



## Beardo

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I just got up, and if anybody would be willing to try the game, I can set up a few bot games and help people ease into it.
> 
> My IGN is Zephyrolol
> 
> 
> Edit: It might take a bit for me to get online - there's an update that came out today and those usually take a bit to download...
> 
> Speaking of which, if you're thinking of playing the game expect a 2 hour install time because it has to run through _a lot_ of information.



I'll add you when I get home, then play some bot games. I'm a pro by mo means, but I can give pointers. Download curse voice if you can, then add me, Taaffeite


----------



## Trundle

I still play on occasion. I'm in Gold III and I main Shen and top/jg in general.


----------



## pandapples

Dilute said:


> I just got this game and while it doesn't look as sleek as Dota, it seems fun :') would love to play it with you peeps!
> 
> My name is Ayusher on there.



ahh you added me! Unfortunately I cut down my playing time during the school semester, but hopefully we can play one day.. on the weekends or breaks ^^


----------



## Ashtot

does anybody want to play rn my username is mr doctor prof add me


----------



## gazea9r

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm finding it super surprising how many Gold+ people there are on this forum.
> Like, that caught me totally off guard.
> 
> As for myself I don't really... like ranked, so I don't know where I stand in terms of rankings but I know I'm not up there, yikes.



I agree with the first half of your post lol but its great to know others (besides my boyfriend) that play ranked games  I'm not partial to ranked games, I don't believe I've ever played one either but I'm pretty sure I'd be placed bronze as I don't main anything in particular and so I lack skills lol. Would love to play some normals or bot games to get pointers? From what I remember, I was pretty awful with map awareness as well as skill shots (and last hittting when I had to adc once waaay back when).


----------



## Ashtot

gazea9r said:


> I agree with the first half of your post lol but its great to know others (besides my boyfriend) that play ranked games  I'm not partial to ranked games, I don't believe I've ever played one either but I'm pretty sure I'd be placed bronze as I don't main anything in particular and so I lack skills lol. Would love to play some normals or bot games to get pointers? From what I remember, I was pretty awful with map awareness as well as skill shots (and last hittting when I had to adc once waaay back when).



the fact that u know ur not good at something means ur better than most ppl in bronze


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Ashtot said:


> the fact that u know ur not good at something means ur better than most ppl in bronze



Yeah, that's 100% true.




But yeah don't get me wrong, it's not that ranked scares me, it's just that I only really play with friends. Solo queue is either boring or outright frustrating and I don't think it's worth it to me personally to put the effort into it just for a little banner that tells other people how good they should expect me to be.

I will say though, I strongly believe everyone should do their placement matches whenever they come up at the beginning of the season (or otherwise) so they have an idea of where they stand without submitting themselves to the experience for too long.


----------



## gazea9r

Ashtot said:


> the fact that u know ur not good at something means ur better than most ppl in bronze



Oh I highly doubt that haha but thanks I think? I just tell it as it is lol I really do have terrible map awareness, unless I'm playing support- in which case I'm always trying to ward and roam if bot lane is doing well but any other role and it's pretty much : walk into dark jungle or river, gets killed by roaming enemy champion. Maybe because I've played too many bot games so that it'sbecome a habit not to look at my map :/. Also...you never need map awareness in arams lol and if you do, then i am still failing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> But yeah don't get me wrong, it's not that ranked scares me, it's just that I only really play with friends. Solo queue is either boring or outright frustrating and I don't think it's worth it to me personally to put the effort into it just for a little banner that tells other people how good they should expect me to be.
> 
> I will say though, I strongly believe everyone should do their placement matches whenever they come up at the beginning of the season (or otherwise) so they have an idea of where they stand without submitting themselves to the experience for too long.



My boyfriend told me to take my placements when the season started but I was just too scared to know where I would place lol. Maybe when the new season starts. I almost wanted to playranked last season....I wanted that Morgana skin *u*


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

gazea9r said:


> Oh I highly doubt that haha but thanks I think? I just tell it as it is lol I really do have terrible map awareness, unless I'm playing support- in which case I'm always trying to ward and roam if bot lane is doing well but any other role and it's pretty much : walk into dark jungle or river, gets killed by roaming enemy champion. Maybe because I've played too many bot games so that it'sbecome a habit not to look at my map :/. Also...you never need map awareness in arams lol and if you do, then i am still failing.



Honestly, just you saying you want to improve puts you a lot ahead of other people in bronze and silver.
You see so many people who do bad and think they're god's gift to earth anyway, so seeing any sort of humility just shows that even if you're not that good, you will be.


----------



## pandapples

gazea9r said:


> Oh I highly doubt that haha but thanks I think? I just tell it as it is lol I really do have terrible map awareness, unless I'm playing support- in which case I'm always trying to ward and roam if bot lane is doing well but any other role and it's pretty much : walk into dark jungle or river, gets killed by roaming enemy champion. Maybe because I've played too many bot games so that it'sbecome a habit not to look at my map :/. Also...you never need map awareness in arams lol and if you do, then i am still failing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> My boyfriend told me to take my placements when the season started but I was just too scared to know where I would place lol. Maybe when the new season starts. I almost wanted to playranked last season....I wanted that Morgana skin *u*



It took me a really long time after I started playing to try rank. I also prefer to play with friends instead of strangers, so I tried out rank first as rank 5's and 3's. Those were really fun and I recommend it if you don't want to do solo queue. If you win 10 in either 3's or 5's you can also get the rank rewards if you are gold+


----------



## gazea9r

Thanks for the all the good feels sent my way. I unfortunately don't know too many people who play League (I have a friends list but I haven't played with anyone in so long, I don't know if they remember who I am haha) so playing ranked 5's or 3's would be iffy. I might be able to do them with my boyfriend and his friends but...they like to win xD. I might possibly try to do solo que this weekend (Labor day weekend woo) but really just depends on how confident I feel as well as if I'll have enough runes to make pages for possible roles I might need to play.


----------



## Oblivia

Anyone up for playing a couple games?  My normal League friends aren't around tonight. 

PM me for my summoner name if you're interested, but I'm a pretty casual player so please keep that in mind!


----------



## Ashtot

if anybody wants to join hmu


----------



## gazea9r

Is it sad/funny that I feel intimidated to play games with anyone from this thread? ._. Lol.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

gazea9r said:


> Is it sad/funny that I feel intimidated to play games with anyone from this thread? ._. Lol.



I don't blame you, I was like that when I was relatively new, and I'm still very intimidated to play with people who are far better than me.


----------



## Ashtot

gazea9r said:


> Is it sad/funny that I feel intimidated to play games with anyone from this thread? ._. Lol.



dude u could suck camel testicles at league and i wouldnt care, its all about having fun


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Ashtot said:


> dude u could suck camel testicles at league and i wouldnt care, its all about having fun



Any sensible person wouldn't care, but league is known for its volatile community (especially when people perform less than stellar) so it's understandable.

I guess the anxiety is pretty good if you plan to get good at the game because when I was there I'd literally do nothing but read guides and watch streams on how to get better and I carry 8/10  games (at my level, I should clarify). I'm not good by any means, but it's a huge contrast before when I couldn't even kill someone as *Veigar*.


----------



## Mink

Hey guys, I'm back from my vacation, and just like most people in this thread, I usually never play solo queue alone, I typically play with friends because I don't like getting flamed at xD I used to be afraid to play with people who were higher rank than me but I started easing into it and played champions in roles I was really bad at ~.~ I'll be adding everyone's ign I've seen here and hopefully we can play some games on the weekend ^-^


----------



## KarlaKGB

ashtot one of the biggest flamers in league :^}


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

PBE updated and






















Savage memes can't -mumble- -mumble- 5 AD


----------



## Mink

that's really op, people gonna still use devourer though hyukhyukhyuk


----------



## gazea9r

Haha @Mink, my boyfriend said the same thing xD
@Ashtot - I am a firm believer of playing and having fun but not too many people, at least the ones I've played with (who are strangers and not someone I know) want to have fun like I do . 

Btw, I really want the Project Leona skin when it releases *u* Riot taking my money again.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

gazea9r said:


> Haha @Mink, my boyfriend said the same thing xD
> @Ashtot - I am a firm believer of playing and having fun but not too many people, at least the ones I've played with (who are strangers and not someone I know) want to have fun like I do .
> 
> Btw, I really want the Project Leona skin when it releases *u* Riot taking my money again.



It already released, rito just bugged up and it's not featured on the store. You have to go to Leona's Champion page and look it up manually.

Edit: Someone lied to me.


----------



## Acruoxil

We should all totally play together this weekend DD


----------



## Amyy

the new project skins make me wanna play league again :"))


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I'm waiting until they get rereleased next week to pick them up. Paying an extra 50% just for a loading screen border isn't worth it imo.


----------



## pandapples

I bought the first strike Lucian one for my friend's bday, but I'm probably gonna wait it out as well.. deciding if I should buy the Leona one x:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dilute said:


> We should all totally play together this weekend DD



I have time Saturday


----------



## Naekoya

never knew this many people played league o w o <3


----------



## Acruoxil

pandapples said:


> I have time Saturday



Yesss c:


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger

anyone wanna play with me?


----------



## Acruoxil

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> anyone wanna play with me?



yea sure! what's your summoner's name?


----------



## Kiikay

i feel like re-downloading LoL and start playing it again. I'll probably be so bad, i heard a lot of things changed.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Kiikay said:


> i feel like re-downloading LoL and play it again. I'll probably be so bad, i heard a lot of things changed.



When was the last time you played? Just this season alone a LOT changed.

>The AP Item tree got redone (new build paths, different stats, etc)
>DFG was replaced with Luden's Echo
>The Tank Item tree also got redone (generally nerfs, more utility changes, 3 new items)
>The jungle got buffed (again)
>Junglers got nerfed (again)
>All the jungle items got revamped twice (cept for the AD one)
>Ashe rework
>Ryze rework
>Mordekaiser "rework" (He can literally control dragon with ult)
>Fiora rework
>Garen "rework"
>Darius "rework"
>Skarner "rework"
>Urgot is viable now
>CLG won the summer split

Oh, and Elise is back.


----------



## pandapples

Dilute said:


> Yesss c:



PM me whenever you wana play!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

New Champion Revealed: Kindred, The Eternal Hunters



​


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger

Guys if u ever wanna play with me add me at XYourErrorX


----------



## Beardo

OMG LAMB IS SO CUTE! Like wolf is nice and all, BUT LOOK AT LAMB!

Plus Orianna is on free week so I'm hype (Even though I own her, it's nice to see her)


----------



## Raffy

Ashtot said:


> dude u could suck camel testicles at league and i wouldnt care, its all about having fun



not for me, i cant have fun if im losing and dying and have 35 deaths :/


----------



## KarlaKGB

o boy another chimp with a 3-hit stacking mechanic, and a dash holy **** riot getting rly creative


----------



## Squidward

KarlaKGB said:


> o boy another chimp with a 3-hit stacking mechanic, and a dash holy **** riot getting rly creative



Tbh I hate every champion that came out in the last 2 years.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I don't like the 3-stack mechanism (because wowowow what a concept), but I love the passive so much. It's just such a unique passive and if played well makes them snowball out of control.


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger

Anyone wanna play with me add me at XYourErrorX


----------



## YearsLate

It's been over a year since I played League. I wanted to reinstall it at one point but after trying it twice and having it fail both times after many gigs of downloading, I gave up. I stopped playing originally after realizing that without friends, I preferred ARPG's like Diablo (although I don't play that title specifically...) and with friends around, we'd end up playing against much more skilled and organized teams, killing the fun for us casually.

Nevertheless, I really did like the game design when it was a bit more rustic and strange. That seems to have gone away of late though.


----------



## Gregriii

So if the man needed a friend... AMUMU?!!!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger

anyone wanna play with me add me at XYourErrorX im available to play now


----------



## Beardo

Gregriii said:


> So if the man needed a friend... AMUMU?!!!



omg

I cri


----------



## Applelicious

This game really that good to play cause I never really been a big fan of moba games before, but I am considering it giving it a try , but not sure which moba game will be good for me to play.

Cause I know there's tons of other moba games out there beside this one so can any one tell me if I should start playing this game since I never play a moba game before. And also how is the community for league of legends ?.


----------



## Acruoxil

Applelicious said:


> This game really that good to play cause I never really been a big fan of moba games before, but I am considering it giving it a try , but not sure which moba game will be good for me to play.
> 
> Cause I know there's tons of other moba games out there beside this one so can any one tell me if I should start playing this game since I never play a moba game before. And also how is the community for league of legends ?.



There's League, Dota and Heroes of the Storm.

Dota is a very competitive, fast paced, and thrilling game. It can give you mini heart attacks, a lot of times, it can make you ragequit really bad. It can also give you a lot more satisfying moments. That, and it's really good looking. Much more better graphics as compared to League and HotS. I absolutely love Dota, and it's pretty much one of those games I could play all day. 

HotS isn't that competitive, fast paced as Dota or League is. I found it rather dull tbh. If you'd like you could give it a shot, though it's pretty much just like League, only a bit worse.

League is a lot more laid back, fun and relaxing MOBA compared to Dota, while still delivering the thrills of killing/getting killed or delivering blows. It has a very lovely community, too. Though I haven't really played much of League, so can't say.

Though Dota is really the real deal. Can't stop playing it; I found League super dull compared to it, though it'sprobably because I'm so used to the competitiveness of Dota 2.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Applelicious said:


> This game really that good to play cause I never really been a big fan of moba games before, but I am considering it giving it a try , but not sure which moba game will be good for me to play.
> 
> Cause I know there's tons of other moba games out there beside this one so can any one tell me if I should start playing this game since I never play a moba game before. And also how is the community for league of legends ?.



Dota and League have very elitist and rude communities at times. Dota is far worse with the elitism. League is far worse with being rude.

Dota is a lot harder to get into mechanics-wise, since there are a lot more aspects to the game, but you start off with everything unlocked.

League is a lot easier to get into mechanics-wise, but it's incredibly difficult to unlock everything. Granted there are something around 150 champions so that's a given, but in game you earn currency called IP, and you earn roughly 100-150 on average for an average 30 minute match. The average champion costs 3150-4800 IP (though the prices range from 450-6300). This is supplemented by offering a weekly free rotation of 10 champions. (~2 from each meta-centric role)

I can't speak for SMITE or HotS though, sorry, though I've heard HotS is significantly worse than league when it comes to unlocking content.





Speaking of League, I'm not looking forward to playing ranked next season. I know S6's Victorious skin will be for Viktor (Viktorious), and that's something I can't ignore.


----------



## Isabella

I don't know why I play this game anymore tbh.
I've been playing mostly ranked, not normals, and the amount of terrible attitudes in the majority of my games..like why do they even play if they're so defeatist and start tilting/raging as soon as people screw up once or twice??
It's getting ridiculous, I find myself having to mute AT LEAST one person per game, if not the whole team because they start being asses towards each other & it gets distracting. With people being muted, it doesn't help that you're the only person trying to actually play while seeing people just stand there and type, then die to the team for typing lol
I'm so close to gold yet these people are getting worse the closer I get. Is it like this in higher elo too?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

It gets worse in Platinum. Once you hit gold I hear it settles down because everyone has their season rewards.


----------



## KarlaKGB

it gets better at high rating in dota, cuz at that point ppl have a good understanding of the game and the dunning krugers arent there


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Dota and League have very elitist and rude communities at times. Dota is far worse with the elitism. League is far worse with being rude.



You've said it all.


----------



## Gregriii

I've seen lots of people complaining about how expensive are the rp, and it seems they forgot that League of Legends it's free to play so I don't know why people expects low prices for the only things that are worth real money 


and... http://worlds.lolesports.com/en_GB/worlds/articles/how-one-dad-puts-fan-fnatic

Really? Your son stops studying to play videogames and you're happy about it? WTF


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

To be fair, when they complain about that stuff they're comparing it to stuff like Dota and SMITE.

Dota gives you everything for free, and SMITE has a 20 buck "get everything forever" pack.

A single champion in league can cost 10 dollars. That's why I don't spend my RP on champions, I spend it on skins. That way I'll never feed. That's how it works, right?





Also, I had a game yesterday, one of my first few times playing Azir. I have almost 0 idea how to play the champion properly but...







which was essentially a 40 minute experience of this for me.

Would have gotten the penta too if _someone_ didn't steal it. :I


----------



## Isabella

KarlaKGB said:


> it gets better at high rating in dota, cuz at that point ppl have a good understanding of the game and the dunning krugers arent there



hey maybe i'll check out dota and uninstall this virus. <:


Gregriii said:


> I've seen lots of people complaining about how expensive are the rp, and it seems they forgot that League of Legends it's free to play so I don't know why people expects low prices for the only things that are worth real money
> 
> 
> and... http://worlds.lolesports.com/en_GB/worlds/articles/how-one-dad-puts-fan-fnatic
> 
> Really? Your son stops studying to play videogames and you're happy about it? WTF



he's making money doing something he's good at and loves doing soo....lol


----------



## Acruoxil

Just saying pandaapples is awesome c:


----------



## pandapples

Aerate said:


> Just saying pandaapples is awesome c:



:'D It was fun playing with you!


----------



## Acruoxil

pandapples said:


> :'D It was fun playing with you!



Would say the same for you! It was a blast playing with you and your team


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger

Anyone wanna add me and play with me Friday night my time is pacific and Mostly only play fri night sometime evening thru sunday evening. My summoners name is xyourerrorx


----------



## Squidward

After seeing this thread I couldn't resist downloading the game after a year of not playing and omg I suck.


----------



## Beardo

Squidward said:


> After seeing this thread I couldn't resist downloading the game after a year of not playing and omg I suck.



My friend did the same thing last night. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Acruoxil

Squidward said:


> After seeing this thread I couldn't resist downloading the game after a year of not playing and omg I suck.



Trust me I do too, despite how noob friendly this is. :/

Wanna play with me sometime?


----------



## KarlaKGB

played a game, was ez. ppl have no map awareness in this game, and just feed cuz they dont lose gold on death


----------



## Beardo

If you're a noob, find an experienced member to mentor you or watch youtube videos. Learning on your own is so challenging these days


----------



## Luxanna

I didnt have internet for a month, and had internet for one month, played some rank games to try to get to plat this season ;-; and now I have no internet again But I should be getting internet next Friday;-; (october 2nd?)
WHO WANTS TO PLAY A INTERNET AGAIN GAME WITH ME WHOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
NA server
IGN:Chocolie
Mid/support main, trying to get into top role 
I'll killmyself if I play adc or jungle 
omg I only like 5 hours away from the server now wooo going ot have like 15 ping or something WOOOO
If anyone would like to skype that would be cool too, I squeek though lel
I have Mumble, Teamspeak 3, Curse voice, raidcall and skype 




Spoiler: GOals for season 6 I know i'm not going to do but lets write them down anyway HAHAHA



I would like to get to know how to play threash and Morgana support a bit better ( I suck at her snares)
To play top lane and be a master lulu player HUEHUEHEUHEUEHUEHEUEHU and get better at orianna]


----------



## Beardo

Anyone on? My 5 other friends are all playing and I hate solo queue


----------



## Mink

Guys lets play a game on Friday I haven't been playing lately, hook me up after 5-6pm pst tomorrow c:~


----------



## Gregriii

I think I'm going to create a NA account because so many people are from this server ;-; And because I need to play Jinx again <3


----------



## Squidward

Aerate said:


> Trust me I do too, despite how noob friendly this is. :/
> 
> Wanna play with me sometime?



Sure, which server are you on? 
(The only champ I can still play very well is Janna ; v ; )


----------



## Acruoxil

Squidward said:


> Sure, which server are you on?
> (The only champ I can still play very well is Janna ; v ; )


Ah I'm on NA cx

We'll I can't play any heroes too well either; eel play together just fine xD;


----------



## Squidward

Aerate said:


> Ah I'm on NA cx
> 
> We'll I can't play any heroes too well either; eel play together just fine xD;



Ok I'm trying to remember the details of my NA account which I made 2 years ago and I'm not even sure if it's past lvl 4.


----------



## Minni

I love league! What rank is everyone?


----------



## Squidward

Minni said:


> I love league! What rank is everyone?



I'm unranked, I was always afraid to play ranked so I played like 4 ranked games in my life. :c


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Minni said:


> I love league! What rank is everyone?



There's a very weird split between the people posting where either one half is pre-30/newly 30, and the other half is gold/plat with like 1 or 2 exceptions.

I personally am Silver 5, but I don't play ranked except for provisionals so it's not a good indicator imo.


----------



## Minni

Squidward said:


> I'm unranked, I was always afraid to play ranked so I played like 4 ranked games in my life. :c



I used to b scared too but just have fun! Which server do you play on? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> There's a very weird split between the people posting where either one half is pre-30/newly 30, and the other half is gold/plat with like 1 or 2 exceptions.
> 
> I personally am Silver 5, but I don't play ranked except for provisionals so it's not a good indicator imo.



Yeah i get you, i'm silver 5 too. Keep losing in ranked games tho it really sucks so ijust stick to blind pick. I started playing ARAM a lot more recently didnt realise how fun it is!


----------



## Squidward

Minni said:


> I used to b scared too but just have fun! Which server do you play on?



I play on EU NE and soon on NA! (when Aerate makes me an account since for some reason LoL site is sooo buggy for me :c)


----------



## Minni

Squidward said:


> I play on EU NE and soon on NA! (when Aerate makes me an account since for some reason LoL site is sooo buggy for me :c)



I play on EU and NA. Mostly EU though, we should play some time!


----------



## Beardo

I usually play draft since I'm only level 25


----------



## Squidward

Minni said:


> I play on EU and NA. Mostly EU though, we should play some time!



Are you EU West or EU Nordic & East? (I do have an account on both but I don't really play on west bc rito doesn't take proper care of it and it's never working)


----------



## Minni

Beardo said:


> I usually play draft since I'm only level 25



are you on EU as well?  I wanna make some league friends xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Are you EU West or EU Nordic & East? (I do have an account on both but I don't really play on west bc rito doesn't take proper care of it and it's never working)



oh im on EU West! I don't really like it as much as NA but i bought lots of champions and skins so i dont want to abandon it xD


----------



## Squidward

Minni said:


> are you on EU as well?  I wanna make some league friends xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> oh im on EU West! I don't really like it as much as NA but i bought lots of champions and skins so i dont want to abandon it xD



The only reason I don't want to spend money on skins is bc I can't decide on the servers. Also I want to play some champion that I usually don't like just for the skins and ehh.


----------



## Minni

Squidward said:


> The only reason I don't want to spend money on skins is bc I can't decide on the servers. Also I want to play some champion that I usually don't like just for the skins and ehh.



Yeah, there's a lot of toxic people on EU from my experience and most dont speak english. But on NA i find that people are more friendly and i can communicate with them, i've met lots of cool people on it


----------



## Squidward

Minni said:


> Yeah, there's a lot of toxic people on EU from my experience and most dont speak english. But on NA i find that people are more friendly and i can communicate with them, i've met lots of cool people on it



Ah can't wait to start playing, then! I'll be lvl 1 though but whatever.


----------



## Minni

Squidward said:


> Ah can't wait to start playing, then! I'll be lvl 1 though but whatever.



Yeah let me know when you make an account! I'm like level 15 anyway xDD


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Beardo said:


> I usually play draft since I'm only level 25



I like to avoid draft pick because that's what people are forced to play when they get banned from ranked.
I only really do it when I have a 5 man group.


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I like to avoid draft pick because that's what people are forced to play when they get banned from ranked.
> I only really do it when I have a 5 man group.



Draft pick is ok but I'm usually the one left playing ADC and I am so bad at it, I just play like a wimp and I can't cs.


----------



## Minni

How long have you guys been playing league? I started playing a year ago xD


----------



## Squidward

Minni said:


> How long have you guys been playing league? I started playing a year ago xD



December 2012 but I took a lot of long breaks and I need to git gud.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Good thing you guys picked now rather than earlier to jump to the NA server. With the server move I've heard the ping for overseas dropped from 200 to 100 ping.


----------



## Juurii

I used to play but I don't handle the pressure well x-x
I end up just playing bot games.


----------



## Luxsama

I was Silver 4 last week and now I'm Silver 3

(woohoo)

Me and my friends play Hide and Seek once in a while.
i can play any role except jungle. jg scares me

EDIT: bot pref.


----------



## Minni

I just played a game and my ADC had such a negative attitude and just roamed around and did nothing to help the team at all! It was a really tough game but we won! Master Yi OP!


----------



## Buttercup

hello does anyone wanna play, im bronze


----------



## Luxsama

Minni said:


> I just played a game and my ADC had such a negative attitude and just roamed around and did nothing to help the team at all! It was a really tough game but we won! Master Yi OP!



Oh god I just can't stand cocky adc's

Mostly the Vayne players.


----------



## Minni

Luxana said:


> Oh god I just can't stand cocky adc's
> 
> Mostly the Vayne players.



I know! They literally gave up after 10 minutes in the game! They got killed once as well so i dont understand xD
Are you on EU West?


----------



## Luxsama

Minni said:


> I know! They literally gave up after 10 minutes in the game! They got killed once as well so i dont understand xD
> Are you on EU West?



Nope NA
Although I have an account on EU West but I forgot what it was ;-;


----------



## Minni

Luxana said:


> Nope NA
> Although I have an account on EU West but I forgot what it was ;-;



I have an account on NA! We should play sometime! ^^


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

We should honestly get like... a google doc set up or something with all of our IGNs and Forum names


----------



## asuka

i demoted to p5 cause i didnt play for like 3 weeks lol woops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
juggernaut meta is terribad fam


----------



## Luxsama

asuka said:


> i demoted to p5 cause i didnt play for like 3 weeks lol woops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> juggernaut meta is terribad fam



I know... Riot even said Juggernauts are supposed to be slow... then there's Garen.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Minni said:


> I have an account on NA! We should play sometime! ^^



Sure 

I'm playing right now xD


----------



## Beardo

Anybody on right now? Also, I'd be happy to make a master list of TBT names, ig names, skype/curse names, ect. Just leave your info here and I'll put it in the first post


----------



## Contessa

I'm debating about playing

- - - Post Merge - - -

The gameplay just idk


----------



## Beardo

Contessa said:


> I'm debating about playing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The gameplay just idk



Once you understand more of how it works, it's great


----------



## Luxsama

My IGN is Niji Panda C:


----------



## Isabella

if anyone wants to play feel free to add me at fireious~


----------



## Mink

Nooo I just started a game ;-; Will you still be online in 20-30 mins xD


----------



## Isabella

Mink said:


> Nooo I just started a game ;-; Will you still be online in 20-30 mins xD



whats your username? just started my last one for today


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> We should honestly get like... a google doc set up or something with all of our IGNs and Forum names



This is an awesome idea!


----------



## Mink

I posted earlier, but my league ign is *Been All My Life* (NA server!) :] let's play maybe sometime on the weekend!


----------



## Squidward

Guys please post your server along your ign because I'm getting so confused here!


----------



## Gregriii

Gregriii -  EUW (19) 
Gregriii -  NA (5) 

My internet connection is horrible so my game always freezes at some point of the match (usually when it starts) so I don't play 5vs5, I prefer 3vs3 or Aram, and I'm avaliable most of the time so c: 

The only thing is that I won't do skype because my accent sucks so :c


----------



## Minni

my IGN is 

xsimsx- EUWest

Let me know if you're going to add me!


----------



## Squidward

Minni said:


> my IGN is
> 
> xsimsx- EUWest
> 
> Let me know if you're going to add me!



What about the NA one?


----------



## Gregriii

Okay I just bought Jinx

2 bad I wanted kalista


----------



## Squidward

Gregriii said:


> Okay I just bought Jinx
> 
> 2 bad I wanted kalista



Why didn't you buy kalista then? :c


----------



## Gregriii

Squidward said:


> Why didn't you buy kalista then? :c



because I wanted Jinx too xD

I had to reimbruse Lux to get 6300 IP and I was sure that I wanted Kalista but then a friend told me that Kalista wasn't really good so I decided to buy Jinx :C


----------



## Squidward

Gregriii said:


> because I wanted Jinx too xD
> 
> I had to reimbruse Lux to get 6300 IP and I was sure that I wanted Kalista but then a friend told me that Kalista wasn't really good so I decided to buy Jinx :C



Don't worry you'll save up for kalista too!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Here's a link to an openly editable doc for us all to put out in-game info so we can all play with each other without have to pester about in game names. Beardo, could you possibly edit this into the OP so it's easier to find?


----------



## pandapples

Gregriii said:


> because I wanted Jinx too xD
> 
> I had to reimbruse Lux to get 6300 IP and I was sure that I wanted Kalista but then a friend told me that Kalista wasn't really good so I decided to buy Jinx :C



oh no but Lux is so fun ;-;


----------



## Squidward

Guys can someone help? I've been trying to make an account on NA but I'm getting a message "there was a problem submitting the form" and I've googled it and it's just people complaining and no answers from riot (as per usual), the worst thing is that I can't even log into my existing account as all that happens when I log in is a page refresh.


----------



## Gregriii

pandapples said:


> oh no but Lux is so fun ;-;



I know buuut all the matches I played with here were all defeats and I ended X/5+/X so :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Here's a link to an openly editable doc for us all to put out in-game info so we can all play with each other without have to pester about in game names. Beardo, could you possibly edit this into the OP so it's easier to find?



wtf I need to ask for permision to write


----------



## Squidward

Gregriii said:


> I know buuut all the matches I played with here were all defeats and I ended X/5+/X so :c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> wtf I need to ask for permision to write



Yeah it says I need permission as well!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Gregriii said:


> I know buuut all the matches I played with here were all defeats and I ended X/5+/X so :c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> wtf I need to ask for permision to write





Woops, sorry bout that, I fixed it. Anybody should be able to edit it now.


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Woops, sorry bout that, I fixed it. Anybody should be able to edit it now.



Added it!


----------



## Squidward

Add your info here guys !


----------



## Minni

It won't let me edit the file but if someone can add my info to it that would b awesome

NA IGN: Minni 
Level: 25

EU West IGN: xsimsx
Silver V

Oops forgot to add! My preferred roles are ADC or Supp!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Guys can someone help? I've been trying to make an account on NA but I'm getting a message "there was a problem submitting the form" and I've googled it and it's just people complaining and no answers from riot (as per usual), the worst thing is that I can't even log into my existing account as all that happens when I log in is a page refresh.



I added you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm just gonna add everyone! xD


----------



## Mink

Gregriii said:


> because I wanted Jinx too xD
> 
> I had to reimbruse Lux to get 6300 IP and I was sure that I wanted Kalista but then a friend told me that Kalista wasn't really good so I decided to buy Jinx :C



Nooo, you only get 3 refunds you could've waited until you had enough ip for Jinx T^T rip 1st refund


----------



## Minni

Does anyone want to play? ^^


----------



## Ken1997

ign is RawrItzChamp, oh ya and im on NA


----------



## Gregriii

Mink said:


> Nooo, you only get 3 refunds you could've waited until you had enough ip for Jinx T^T rip 1st refund



It was my last refund xDDD

I accidentally bought Corki while trying to buy Miss Fortune and I refunded Fizz because I didn't like him haha 


*Cries*


----------



## Squidward

Gregriii said:


> It was my last refund xDDD
> 
> I accidentally bought Corki while trying to buy Miss Fortune and I refunded Fizz because I didn't like him haha
> 
> 
> *Cries*


----------



## Luxanna

I know worlds is on but I'm done with watching it xD
anyone up for a game
Na server
lvl 30, IGN: Chocolie
up for skype/curse teamspeak ,raid call mumble xD


----------



## Beardo

Send mystery skins my way


thank you


----------



## Kiikay

i redownloaded the game guys ~ 
ign is pidnts 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I played it last night and omg I'm so poo at the game right now since it's been so long ;^;


----------



## Acruoxil

Kiikay said:


> i redownloaded the game guys ~
> ign is pidnts
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I played it last night and omg I'm so poo at the game right now since it's been so long ;^;



I got you c: Haven't been playing for too long either so we can both suck together lmao.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

tfw you play with somebody from this thread and they forget they're in a party with you and end up flaming you over literally nothing


:^)


----------



## Mink

It's okay Zephyr I'm here for you! i will never rage my heart is made of pure gold, probs only rage at myself inside whenever i miss a skillshot


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Mink said:


> It's okay Zephyr I'm here for you! i will never rage my heart is made of pure gold, probs only rage at myself inside whenever i miss a skillshot



found the braum main


----------



## KarlaKGB

That Zephyr Guy said:


> tfw you play with somebody from this thread and they forget they're in a party with you and end up flaming you over literally nothing
> 
> 
> :^)


bet it was ashtot :


----------



## Luxanna

Anyone up for playing ?


----------



## Isabella

I say this a lot but dang I really gotta quit this game :[ I'm never gonna get to gold anyway zzz


----------



## gravyplz

im just a lone wolf on the oce servers >.>

ign : leon kennedy


----------



## Beardo

I suck at this game lol


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I love playing those champions that are still very strong despite not being considered "meta" for their role, and then steamrolling across the game.

So many people are unaware of Vel'koz's insane burst, even at level 2. Good luck rushing Athene's against it - it's mostly true damage.


----------



## Beardo

Man, I just played a game with Nunu. I forgot how much I loved him


----------



## Acruoxil

I wanna get Katerina ;u;


----------



## Kanapachi

I'm in silver 1 with 72 lp will i achieve warden sivir with no mask


----------



## Beardo

Kanapachi said:


> I'm in silver 1 with 72 lp will i achieve warden sivir with no mask



oh kermie 





when your sugar daddy gets your arclight vel'koz and you just kinda scream because it's so shiny


----------



## ardrey

ADC main, pref Jinx, Cait, Vayne. Unranked c: My internet is usually god awful though, my ping has reached 5 digits before xD Its a personal record


----------



## Zakarri

I started playing again in August after a long break with no computer. In that time I hit level 30 and placed in ranked. I'm silver 3 and haven't played much. I guess I main support and mid, but I honestly just fill most of the time. My mains are Teemo for top, Ahri/Lux for mid, Voli for jungle, Leona/Braum for support, and Ashe for ADC.

Edit: My IGN is SirPenthore, I added it to the Google doc.


----------



## Beardo

Anybody have stories of toxicity to share?

I usually give out my skype if people ask, since, there is the occasional cool person. If not, it's always nice to listen to children scream. Anyways, I get into the call with this kid and his friend. They come off as somewhere between 12-16. The one kid has a "creepy spongebob" avatar, and the other has a Filthy Frank one. When we get in the game, I'm chillin', y'know, first game of the night, fun stuff. This kid is getting pissy with his friend and is yelling at him. I sit through this, and him flaming his land opponents for a good 10 minutes before I say something. I say "I don't think your friend appreciates being yelled at". I know it was pointless but it's always fun to see how mean people are. This kid tries to defend verbally abusing his friend over a game of League. Like, wtf. After that, he just spews whatever "creative" insult he can think of, and makes jokes a stereotypical 12-16 year old would make. I usually laugh at kids like this, but it was honestly saddening. Plus our teams JG was raging in chat. Overall, the game sucked, and after it ended this kid is reporting people. I of course removed him from skype and league afterwards


----------



## Kanapachi

i see toxic people every game sooooo


----------



## Zakarri

My biggest pet peeve is people acting like they're too good when they're just being carried, and I remember once I got into a game with a kid who had never played ADC before but all the other roles were taken. I told it was ok, he'd do fine, just have to practice, etc. and basically told him just play smart and engage when I do. I wasn't gonna give him any trouble for not being new, you know, that's how you learn. He ended up doing pretty good, couple with the fact at that point I was pretty much exclusively a support main and knew how to carry him well. But it inflated his ego Hugely. It started out with humble bragging ("This is my first time ADC, haha") and quickly devolved into him just being a prick about it. He added me on league afterwards, whatever. He messages me a few days later and is like "you wanna play my friends being a ****** and says he hates it when I talk ****" and I told him I felt the same way and then he called me a ****** and I was like "Dam you got me...."

I removed him, the end.


----------



## Kanapachi

the only adc's i really like playing are vayne and twitch

overall adc is boring and tilts you the most


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

One time in a game I was play Twisted Fate. I got fed enough to the point where I could burst down an enemy immediately during fights.

During a teamfight I picked a bad target and focused the enemy support Lux. ADC would have been a better choice, but it wasn't completely awful since she was building full damage "support", you know the kind.

After the teamfight ends she types in all chat. 



_"Wow, TF, you're so bad lmao."_


So I sort of say to myself that she's my target for the rest of the game. Every time I have the chance to get a pick on her, or a teamfight goes down, she was my target. Every. Single. Time. I essentially decided to settle down and decide she wasn't going to get to play League of Legends for half an hour.

The game rolls over to an end, and we barely lose. I'm talking like, both teams with their nexus towers exposed 50 minute kind of game close, but I don't care. I was having fun with my own little game inside of the game.


Just as the game is close to ending they drop this little nugget of pure gold into all-chat.


_"TF, please, come over to my house and ◙◙◙◙ my sister. You're so awful that it's amazing. I need some of that legendary blood in my family."_



*Tl;Dr: Someone got so mad at me at a game of League of Legends they told me to bang their sister.*


----------



## Zakarri

How do you guys like Kindred if you've tried them? I don't think that they're for me. I really only ever play really tanky jungles so they transition was pretty difficult. That said, I'm gonna keep practicing them after everyone and their mother is done instalocking and trying to play them


----------



## Kanapachi

i play a lot on pbe and trust me people will be complete garbage with them at first


also the best insult ive ever seen was when i was playing tf vs fizz and i crushed their fizz

so this nid on his team says: ""this fizz surpassed hellen keller for most outstanding disabled people""

here's the screenshot, was like a month ago:


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I'm a little suspicious that Kindred might be broken as hell and we don't realize it yet similar to how Tahm Kench was.

The reason we're not seeing this yet is, mainly I think, because so many people are building her severely wrong; with devourer.

With devourer's recent nerfs, it's not viable on her anymore. All of the people who've been spamming Kindred since PBE have taken note that Warrior + Stacking armor pen is BY FAR the better option because of how much raw *physical* damage her passive does.


So far the best build is:

Warrior (Bork first if a laner)
Youmuu's
Runaan's (That %health shred on 3 targets)
Bork (LW if laner)

Since you do 8%(Bork) + 8.75%(Passive from jungle) current health damage per auto at this point EVEN WITHOUT A KILLS, you can choose to either build defensively, or build more offensively, so either Bloodthirster for more in-fight sustain, or flat out defensive items. Frozen mallet is also a good buy since it makes her kiting that much stronger, but it's too expensive to consider core. 



She's also definitely the type of champion you NEED to build a team around. Champions like Gnar and Janna both synergize with her extremely well, and sabotage her, where using your ult as a friendly assassin goes in is catastrophic. Bard is her worst nightmare.


----------



## Kanapachi

WE DID IT BOYS

bronze 5 to gold in one season :x


----------



## Zakarri

Good job! I placed Silver 3 without really knowing what I was doing in terms of ranked and only played really one role. I retired from ranked awhile back so that I could practice more, get more proficient at other lanes, get better at my main chars for each lane. At this point I'm feelin pretty good and confident about it, I'm excited to start back up next month when the new season starts.


----------



## Beardo

Woohoo! I'm a few games away from level 30


----------



## Squidward

Beardo said:


> Woohoo! I'm a few games away from level 30



Ah good job! I was so excited when I hit lvl 30 the first time.


----------



## Beardo

Squidward said:


> Ah good job! I was so excited when I hit lvl 30 the first time.



I'm kinda itching to try out ranked


----------



## Zakarri

I'd wait and practice up, because the new season is starting this November, I'd start fresh


----------



## Beardo

Zakarri said:


> I'd wait and practice up, because the new season is starting this November, I'd start fresh



True, true


----------



## Zakarri

Does anyone have any recommendations for good top laners and junglers? I really only have 1 champ that I'm good at for each of those roles, and I wanna get better with some other ones


----------



## Beardo

Zakarri said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for good top laners and junglers? I really only have 1 champ that I'm good at for each of those roles, and I wanna get better with some other ones



Amumu is my go-to jg. His bandage toss and stuns are amazing for ganks. I play Shyvana top lane, but Irelia is pretty good from what I've seen. Sometimes I'll take AP Zilean top, too.


----------



## Beardo

LEVEL 30 HYPEEEEEEE


----------



## Mink

CONGRATS BEARDO U DID IT OFFICIAL PRO LCS SCENES HERE U GO ready for worlds yet?


----------



## Beardo

Mink said:


> CONGRATS BEARDO U DID IT OFFICIAL PRO LCS SCENES HERE U GO ready for worlds yet?



Ikr? I made a team, and we won one of our provisionals so we're totally gonna be at worlds next year


----------



## Beardo

just played a ranked game where we had a talon jungle

needless to say, we lost


----------



## Beardo

I LOST 6/10 OF MY PROVISIONALS AND STILL GOT SILVER

GG RITO


----------



## KarlaKGB

silver eh u may as well uninstall


----------



## Alienfish

KarlaKGB said:


> silver eh u may as well uninstall



_cough_

lol everyone being so leet about it


----------



## NerdHouse

I used to play everyday for a few months. Only got to lv27 though.


----------



## Nekomata

I've been playing since S2. My account is on OCE so I can play with my boyfriend, so I don't play much anymore because my ping is eh. Still fun to play around every once in a while though. I'm an ADC/Top main. ^^


----------



## Beardo

Better than bronze heyooooo 

Ranked is like cancer, but I want a cute little thing around my champ in the loading screen, so I guess I have to play nothing but that until I get gold. Kill me


----------



## cinny

Beardo said:


> Better than bronze heyooooo
> 
> Ranked is like cancer, but I want a cute little thing around my champ in the loading screen, so I guess I have to play nothing but that until I get gold. Kill me



You got this. I agree with you about ranked, my bf has been salty lately because of it but I understand.
I just want to ranked 5's to get the ward skins, but none of my friends play league anymore & have been playing less.


----------



## Xerolin

I've heard of this so damn much XD 
I might download it when I get my computer c:


----------



## lars708

Ehh never really played this too much but i really enjoyed the matches i played! I wish i had friends who i could Skype and play League with T-T


----------



## cinny

I like the reward icons for this season, the master & 3v3 icons are pretty 
http://www.surrenderat20.net/2015/11/112-pbe-update.html#more


----------



## pandapples

cinny said:


> I like the reward icons for this season, the master & 3v3 icons are pretty
> http://www.surrenderat20.net/2015/11/112-pbe-update.html#more



Oh neeat. As usual the gold one looks better than plat OTL


----------



## cinny

pandapples said:


> Oh neeat. As usual the gold one looks better than plat OTL



I KNOW RIGHT LOL, I noticed that too.
Plat looks silver (a lil green) with an emerald badge. 
I actually like the Sivir skin too but dam she is a 450 champ was hoping for a 6.3k champ.. o well I am asking too much from riot. :-(


----------



## pandapples

cinny said:


> I KNOW RIGHT LOL, I noticed that too.
> Plat looks silver (a lil green) with an emerald badge.
> I actually like the Sivir skin too but dam she is a 450 champ was hoping for a 6.3k champ.. o well I asking too much from riot. :-(



Yeah the fact that it looks like silver bother me. Ahh why can't they make it whiter. 
I don't play Sivir or Kalista, so neither the free skin or championship interest me but it does look nicer than I imagined! I was hoping for a jinx skin tbh I actually play her a little more ;-;


----------



## cinny

pandapples said:


> Yeah the fact that it looks like silver bother me. Ahh why can't they make it whiter.
> I don't play Sivir or Kalista, so neither the free skin or championship interest me but it does look nicer than I imagined! I was hoping for a jinx skin tbh I actually play her a little more ;-;



Forreal.. I wanted to get plat this season but I only stay in gold just for the rewards + I don't have the heart to spam ranked games like my bf. Plus I rarely play other roles besides support... or ryze top @__@
I only play Sivir in aram or Kalista in bots LOL. I am not great at timing stuff with Sivir or jumping around with Kalista, tbh I am not great at ADC or cs'ing.
Def wanted a Jinx skin too!! Did not expect her to get a halloween skin (that they did not even release yet??).


----------



## pandapples

cinny said:


> Forreal.. I wanted to get plat this season but I only stay in gold just for the rewards + I don't have the heart to spam ranked games like my bf. Plus I rarely play other roles besides support... or ryze top @__@
> I only play Sivir in aram or Kalista in bots LOL. I am not great at timing stuff with Sivir or jumping around with Kalista, tbh I am not great at ADC or cs'ing.
> Def wanted a Jinx skin too!! Did not expect her to get a halloween skin (that they did not even release yet??).



Ahh yeah I hate spamming rank games. I can only play like 1-2 a day max of solo/duo ones and even then I don't have time to play everyday so there was no chance of my going up next tier T__T Haha yeah aram is pretty much the only time I play those two.
I am rly not feeling that jinx skin though. I was hoping for a more, uh, spooky skin :b Like if she were the zombie instead that'd be cool. Maybe I have to see it in game first


----------



## Trundle

I got to Gold III really early in the season, I can't believe it's already going to be over. I thought it ended in February/March? I haven't played in awhile but it's nice I can still get my rewards even if I may not use them for awhile.


----------



## pandapples

Trundle said:


> I got to Gold III really early in the season, I can't believe it's already going to be over. I thought it ended in February/March? I haven't played in awhile but it's nice I can still get my rewards even if I may not use them for awhile.



Yeah it feels early but apparently it always ended in Nov haha.

And has anyone seen this?! It looks so cool + dynamic group queues *w*


----------



## Mink

waitwait...didn't they essentially just kill off solo players? and the high division players? like what about the people who actually like solo queuing and get placed with a 4man team who likes to troll or doesn't communicate with them? my friend just internally cried inside because he knows he won't find a duo that's consistent xD


----------



## Acruoxil

omg pandapples ur obsessed


----------



## Tease

Any regular league player that wants to add me on here and on league? I'm always looking for people to talk to! <33


----------



## pandapples

tirru said:


> Any regular league player that wants to add me on here and on league? I'm always looking for people to talk to! <33



You can add me  league name is same as forum name


----------



## Luxanna

I play league usually everyday ;-;~
Ign is 
:Chocolie
NA server


----------



## cinny

ooo!! my ign is Aiyaah
I play on the NA server n pretty much just chat with friends, afk or spectate my bf.

I only play with him LOL I am trash support player + only play aram.


----------



## Tease

I added all of you, I'm Mistress Tierra c;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added all of you c; I'm Mistress Tierra~

- - - Post Merge - - -

added c';

- - - Post Merge - - -

added you all! ;D I'm Mistress Tierra~


----------



## ardrey

cinny said:


> ooo!! my ign is Aiyaah
> I play on the NA server n pretty much just chat with friends, afk or spectate my bf.
> 
> I only play with him LOL I am trash support player + only play aram.



I love ARAM :'D If I could play only ARAM I would

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm on NA, IGN: Lady Ardrey


----------



## Halebop

I just started playing ranked yesterday. I have been playing this game since last july lol I play almost everyday! If anybody want to add my my IGN is: iitle bunny. (The i is capitalized so it looks like little bunny heh heh i like to cheat the system) I usually play normals and I can play any role but my main is lulu support <3


----------



## pandapples

Halebop said:


> I just started playing ranked yesterday. I have been playing this game since last july lol I play almost everyday! If anybody want to add my my IGN is: iitle bunny. (The i is capitalized so it looks like little bunny heh heh i like to cheat the system) I usually play normals and I can play any role but my main is lulu support <3



iittle bunny is it? O boy starting rank at the end of the season. Are you going to finish provisionals before the 11th?


----------



## Halebop

pandapples said:


> iittle bunny is it? O boy starting rank at the end of the season. Are you going to finish provisionals before the 11th?



yeah.. i dont know I don't really know why i started so late. I was always intimidated by ranked because I thought it was much more serious and the people I would be playing with would be so much better than me but my friend told me a lot of times people go straight to ranked right out of level 30 and ive been level 30 for about a year now, just playing normals and arams. I have a lot of experience I'm just a really nervous person lol


----------



## cinny

ardrey said:


> I love ARAM :'D If I could play only ARAM I would
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I'm on NA, IGN: Lady Ardrey


Haha me too!! me and my friend would always say "why can't they just make ranked aram" we are lame but that is all we play LOL.
added you though! am Aiyaah .. obvs since I mentioned it from the post before.



Halebop said:


> yeah.. i dont know I don't really know why i started so late. I was always intimidated by ranked because I thought it was much more serious and the people I would be playing with would be so much better than me but my friend told me a lot of times people go straight to ranked right out of level 30 and ive been level 30 for about a year now, just playing normals and arams. I have a lot of experience I'm just a really nervous person lol



do not even worry about starting late LOL <3 I've been playing since season 2 and never played rank until s3.
I used to solo q in s3 but now I am too afraid to do that, also I cannot solo q in aram or normals lmao I get so nervous. Sometimes the only role left would be mid or jungle... I'm not great at those roles.

Most people play ranked when they hit level 30, most do not!! i.e I just play aram now because new champs, items, and meta makes me feel like trash + friends hate league now lmao.


----------



## pandapples

I took awhile to start rank as well and also had anxiety when I started (still kinda do...) 
I don't think starting rank right when you get to 30 is the best idea though, so you're fine :b Some of my friends have done it and spectating is a train wreck


----------



## Gregriii

Victorious Sivir is eeew ugly as hell


----------



## ardrey

pandapples said:


> I took awhile to start rank as well and also had anxiety when I started (still kinda do...)
> I don't think starting rank right when you get to 30 is the best idea though, so you're fine :b Some of my friends have done it and spectating is a train wreck



ahh ranked is awful for me. lag aside, I can't play anything except adc and sometimes support and those roles are rarely open


----------



## Luxanna

I need to get better at other lanes, I can get my ADC fed, but it slike Betch, AD betch until late game sorta kind of, its so hard to carry as adc since if they dont have peel they blow up and my other lanes just feed or something -sigh ;_;-
I can have an adc that has like 15 kills but still blow up to a 1/10 olaf or something
cant wait for season 6 and we can actually win games with a fed adc 
-not to say adc dont will games, just most of the time mid lane/top lane destroys them and rip


----------



## Oblivia

Would anyone be up for playing a casual game or two with me?  I need to stay awake for another hour and feel like playing.

PM me for my summoner name if interested!


----------



## pandapples

ardrey said:


> --



I feel the lag pain. I get it so often it's hard for the game to be enjoyable at times. 
I'm surprised how popular support role is nowadays @_@ it's like most peoples' main role here haha. Whenever I play norms now I try to practice mid/adc cause I also hate it when support role is taken in rank Q__Q



Nidalee said:


> --



Yea I am excited to try the adc changes~~



Oblivia said:


> --



Must.. study.. ;-;


----------



## Beardo

My computer is being weird, so I haven't been able to play in a few days. Ugh :-:


----------



## Wilbur

i play league! 
but yea im from OCE so there's not many ppl i can play with


----------



## Gregriii

Almost level 30 *Cries*


----------



## dumplen

All I do is ARAM.  I don't have the patience to sit through regular maps with a random group anymore.  ;-;


----------



## Trundle

Mink said:


> waitwait...didn't they essentially just kill off solo players? and the high division players? like what about the people who actually like solo queuing and get placed with a 4man team who likes to troll or doesn't communicate with them? my friend just internally cried inside because he knows he won't find a duo that's consistent xD



CSGO has up to 5-man queue in 5v5 games. It can be painful for solos although it usually just means the other 4 people on your team are very coordinated. It's sometimes seen as a good thing because of that, although it can obviously be a bad thing.


----------



## Tease

I hate ranking ;; I want to get higher but I just cbf. I love league though <3


----------



## Isabella

well, I went from being in a slump of losses and dropping 2 divisions to a 14 win streak and climbing back up LOL
I can almost taste the gold!!!!
I honestly don't know if I want to bother with ranked next season anyway.
but yeah playing sona/lux/malzahar/sivir has been freelo for me~


----------



## pandapples

Isabella said:


> well, I went from being in a slump of losses and dropping 2 divisions to a 14 win streak and climbing back up LOL
> I can almost taste the gold!!!!
> I honestly don't know if I want to bother with ranked next season anyway.
> but yeah playing sona/lux/malzahar/sivir has been freelo for me~



Only a few more days, good luck!!


----------



## Beardo

I fixed my computer

I'm back


----------



## Beardo

wooooo


----------



## cinny

Beardo said:


> I fixed my computer
> 
> I'm back



Ooh what happened to it?! Planning to build one in the future though? o:
But welcome back!

I played 1 ranked game today & yesterday.. it was alright lmao, we somehow won. B)
forever playing aram though.


----------



## Beardo

cinny said:


> Ooh what happened to it?! Planning to build one in the future though? o:
> But welcome back!
> 
> I played 1 ranked game today & yesterday.. it was alright lmao, we somehow won. B)
> forever playing aram though.



It was doing a blue-screen-of-death type thing, but I just reinstalled windows and it was fixed. Even so, when I get the funds, I'm gonna build my own.


----------



## Gregriii

Beardo said:


> It was doing a blue-screen-of-death type thing, but I just reinstalled windows and it was fixed. Even so, when I get the funds, I'm gonna build my own.



I've been getting blue screens for two or three months (1 per 7/8 games) but I still can play fine


----------



## Acruoxil

I was thinking of getting back into it, I'm an amateur though. Anyone down for a couple games?


----------



## SomeDonkus

I play as well! My IGN is IFapToOprah (do not question it pls)
Feel free to add me, no fuccbois pls


----------



## Beardo

My PC keeps blue-screening every time I try to load League now


----------



## cinny

preseason is scary ahh!! I don't want to play until s6 officially starts LOL.


----------



## Acruoxil

Beardo said:


> My PC keeps blue-screening every time I try to load League now



Oh does it happen exactly when you load up League? There could be a problem with a game, no doubt about it.

I recommend reinstalling


----------



## Tease

Aerate said:


> I was thinking of getting back into it, I'm an amateur though. Anyone down for a couple games?



You should add me :'D


----------



## Acruoxil

tirru said:


> You should add me :'D



Oh yeah, sure c: What's your IGN?


----------



## Tease

Aerate said:


> Oh yeah, sure c: What's your IGN?



Mistress Tierra c:


----------



## Trundle

Beardo said:


> My PC keeps blue-screening every time I try to load League now



Reinstall / update your graphics drivers!


----------



## mob

this season patch succs


----------



## LethalLulu

siq said:


> this season patch succs



Tough life being an adc main.


----------



## pandapples

Add IGN here. Reposting this cause when someone adds me I'm not sure if it's from here or... yeah. If possible could this be added to the OP?


----------



## Acruoxil

tirru said:


> Mistress Tierra c:



I got you c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandapples said:


> Add IGN here. Reposting this cause when someone adds me I'm not sure if it's from here or... yeah. If possible could this be added to the OP?



Seconded, had a couple people add me too and I had no idea who they were. Beardo pls add the form in the OP


----------



## lars708

Just got to level 3 lmaooo....

I suck at non Nintendo games


----------



## DivaCrossing

I don't get to play it as much as I used to because of school and marching band. But now that marching band is over with, I can try and play it when I have a little time. Even so, school still takes up a lot of my time, because while I'm not doing marching band, I have to get ready for MPA. So playing League of Legends is usually a rare treat for me.


----------



## Beardo

http://riotpoints.give-aways.net/?id=xcokyJN0

I wanna see if this works, so I need 4 people to click this link


----------



## crystalmilktea

Beardo said:


> http://riotpoints.give-aways.net/?id=xcokyJN0
> 
> I wanna see if this works, so I need 4 people to click this link



I haven't clicked it, but usually these are scams and don't actually work  I've never actually seen one that is legit...be careful!

O man got to Gold V at the end of season 4 and since then I haven't done anything on league OTL so many updates to catch up on and I'm losing interest ever since my group started drifting apart :c


----------



## mob

LethalLulu said:


> Tough life being an adc main.



graves op


----------



## Beardo

Wow so hype for Rito to bring back Winter Wonder Ori. I can complete my collection of her glorious skins!


----------



## asuka

LethalLulu said:


> Tough life being an adc main.



???? this is the most fun patch for an adc player lmao


----------



## mob

Beardo said:


> Wow so hype for Rito to bring back Winter Wonder Ori. I can complete my collection of her glorious skins!



they bring back all the winter skins every year


----------



## Beardo

just had a kog'maw adc in ranked

kill me


----------



## pandapples

What's wrong with kog adc?


----------



## Gregriii

I want Sivir's and MF's winter skins but ughh I'm so poor


----------



## Beardo

pandapples said:


> What's wrong with kog adc?



you need skills to do that, and this person was lacking


----------



## Luxanna

anyone up for playing :d


----------



## cinny

http://www.surrenderat20.net/2015/11/1123-pbe-update.html
the winter skins and minions are soo cute!! and the icons lol


----------



## Tease

cinny said:


> http://www.surrenderat20.net/2015/11/1123-pbe-update.html
> the winter skins and minions are soo cute!! and the icons lol



I'm getting Syndra and Bard no matter what omg I don't play them though ;;


----------



## cinny

tirru said:


> I'm getting Syndra and Bard no matter what omg I don't play them though ;;



my life, LOL. but yess! the bard & syndra skin <3


----------



## gravyplz

what servers do you guys play on? im on oce but everyone seems to be on na  ?


----------



## Beardo

I've always found Bard adorable, but this takes it to a whole new level. Plus, I can finally finish my Orianna skin hoard

So glad they're giving champs who need new skins them instead of just pandering to the most popular (Yi, Zed, ect.)


----------



## Beardo

I've always found Bard adorable, but this takes it to a whole new level. Plus, I can finally finish my Orianna skin hoard

So glad they're giving champs who need new skins them instead of just pandering to the most popular (Yi, Zed, ect.)


----------



## mob

ok but how is yi popular lol
unless youre in silver/bronze??


----------



## Beardo

I mean, he's not a bad champ by any means. I'm in silver and he's a common jungler


----------



## Gregriii

Beardo said:


> I mean, he's not a bad champ by any means. I'm in silver and he's a common jungler



Since I play lol I always read "Bardo" instead of "Beardo" 

Oh lol what have you done


----------



## Isabella

siq said:


> ok but how is yi popular lol
> unless youre in silver/bronze??



he's actually seen in higher elo

what do you guys think of this illaoi champ?
just played against one and idk wtf it was even doing lmao, didn't read notes or anything


----------



## Zandy

My girlfriend and I recently started playing it since our friends wanted us to join in with them.  The game is really fun but I'm a complete noob.  Hopefully I'll be decent in the coming months xP.  I really like Master Yi at the moment though.


----------



## Oblivia

Going to be playing a couple (casual) games in a few minutes if anyone would like to join me.  PM me for my summoner name if interested.


----------



## Beardo

Gregriii said:


> Since I play lol I always read "Bardo" instead of "Beardo"
> 
> Oh lol what have you done



Brado lol

Gotta love Brad


----------



## Luxanna

Bard honestly is like godlike tier if you can play him trolly enough :3


----------



## Gregriii

Isabella said:


> he's actually seen in higher elo
> 
> what do you guys think of this illaoi champ?
> just played against one and idk wtf it was even doing lmao, didn't read notes or anything



She will have lots of hentai


----------



## mob

i love yi but i rarely see him in diamond ? its like a rare thing LOL
also illaoi is really fun and op


----------



## pandapples

Illaoi is hella annoying to play against.


----------



## rebbeca

Nizzy said:


> i've heard about this game maybe i'll give it a try



It is such a nice game you should definitely give it a try. Highly addictive though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really enjoyed the game but experienced lots of lag after they switch the positions of the servers. usually get ping more than 100ms. Try out this lol lag guide and went to 60ms. It is really fun game if you dont lag.


----------



## Beardo

mentally preparing myself for some solo queue ranked

oh boy


----------



## Minni

Been playing a lot of ARAM lately it's so fun! Anyone on EU?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

ayyyyy just got gold

but more importantly


----------



## KarlaKGB

cant wait for the new patch 6.86 waow icefrog is crazy


----------



## Matramix

I'm gold 4 and main Kennen, Caitlyn, and Tristana. My favorite champions are Twisted Fate and Kennen as well.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Matramix said:


> I'm gold 4 and main Kennen, Caitlyn, and Tristana. My favorite champions are Twisted Fate and Kennen as well.



I notice you play mostly ADCs, do you play Kennen ADC as well?


----------



## Luxsama

I'm back active on TBT again!

My brother just started playing league he's level 5 but he has played Dota 1&2 for over 5 years
 Do you guys think I can make it to gold next season? I gave up in season 5


----------



## KarlaKGB

Luxana said:


> I'm back active on TBT again!
> 
> My brother just started playing league he's level 5 but he has played Dota 1&2 for over 5 years
> Do you guys think I can make it to gold next season? I gave up in season 5



man why is ur bro playing league when 6.86 has just dropped in dota


----------



## Luxsama

KarlaKGB said:


> man why is ur bro playing league when 6.86 has just dropped in dota



idk he's probably sick with it and I told him about the garen changes and everything which made him play league


rito shud pay me for advertising


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Luxana said:


> I'm back active on TBT again!
> 
> My brother just started playing league he's level 5 but he has played Dota 1&2 for over 5 years
> Do you guys think I can make it to gold next season? I gave up in season 5



Definitely. Lux is insanely good right now (especially with the Dark Seal being a starting item), and nobody knows how to do anything properly during off-season. You can probably make Gold before Season 6 even starts if you try for it. That's exactly what I did utilizing a champion with a similar playstyle to Lux. (Vel'koz)


----------



## Luxsama

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Definitely. Lux is insanely good right now (especially with the Dark Seal being a starting item), and nobody knows how to do anything properly during off-season. You can probably make Gold before Season 6 even starts if you try for it. That's exactly what I did utilizing a champion with a similar playstyle to Lux. (Vel'koz)



What happens if I get to gold pre season? I thought pre-season doesnt matter o-o


----------



## KarlaKGB

Luxana said:


> idk he's probably sick with it and I told him about the garen changes and everything which made him play league
> 
> 
> rito shud pay me for advertising



man tell him 6.86 is out and not to bother with league of plebians


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Luxana said:


> What happens if I get to gold pre season? I thought pre-season doesnt matter o-o



Playing ranked in Pre-season raises your hidden MMR rating (think ELO), which carries over partially between seasons.

It works something like this:

0-999 MMR is Bronze
1000-1299 MMR is Silver
1300-1599 MMR is Gold
1600-1899 MMR is Plat
1900-2199 MMR is Diamond
2200+ is Master/Challenger I believe.

When the season starts, it takes your old MMR, add 1200 to it, and then divides it by 2. (Effectively bringing everyone closer to Silver 3/2 level)


When the season ended, I was at 1000 MMR because I did placements and never played again.

1000 + 1200 = 2200 / 2 = 1100 MMR. 
My starting MMR for placements would be Around Silver 4/3, and I would place based on how I did at that spot.


Right now my MMR is 1400.

1400 + 1200 = 2600 / 2 = 1300.
 My MMR when the season starts will be Gold from the get-go, and since I have a ~70% winrate where I am I can expect a 7-3, and so a positive placement. (Most likely putting me somewhere around Gold 4/3)



So yeah, if you can get to gold during off-season, it makes it a _million_ time easier to place in gold during the season itself.



Edit: I forgot to add - you can find your hidden MMR, or at least a good estimate of it, from Op.gg


----------



## Luxsama

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Playing ranked in Pre-season raises your hidden MMR rating (think ELO), which carries over partially between seasons.
> 
> It works something like this:
> 
> 0-999 MMR is Bronze
> 1000-1299 MMR is Silver
> 1300-1599 MMR is Gold
> 1600-1899 MMR is Plat
> 1900-2199 MMR is Diamond
> 2200+ is Master/Challenger I believe.
> 
> When the season starts, it takes your old MMR, add 1200 to it, and then divides it by 2. (Effectively bringing everyone closer to Silver 3/2 level)
> 
> 
> When the season ended, I was at 1000 MMR because I did placements and never played again.
> 
> 1000 + 1200 = 2200 / 2 = 1100 MMR.
> My starting MMR for placements would be Around Silver 4/3, and I would place based on how I did at that spot.
> 
> 
> Right now my MMR is 1400.
> 
> 1400 + 1200 = 2600 / 2 = 1300.
> My MMR when the season starts will be Gold from the get-go, and since I have a ~70% winrate where I am I can expect a 7-3, and so a positive placement. (Most likely putting me somewhere around Gold 4/3)
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, if you can get to gold during off-season, it makes it a _million_ time easier to place in gold during the season itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I forgot to add - you can find your hidden MMR, or at least a good estimate of it, from Op.gg



Ohhh... okay I knew there was something about that but people kept telling me otherwise


----------



## Ashtot

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Playing ranked in Pre-season raises your hidden MMR rating (think ELO), which carries over partially between seasons.
> 
> It works something like this:
> 
> 0-999 MMR is Bronze
> 1000-1299 MMR is Silver
> 1300-1599 MMR is Gold
> 1600-1899 MMR is Plat
> 1900-2199 MMR is Diamond
> 2200+ is Master/Challenger I believe.
> 
> When the season starts, it takes your old MMR, add 1200 to it, and then divides it by 2. (Effectively bringing everyone closer to Silver 3/2 level)
> 
> 
> When the season ended, I was at 1000 MMR because I did placements and never played again.
> 
> 1000 + 1200 = 2200 / 2 = 1100 MMR.
> My starting MMR for placements would be Around Silver 4/3, and I would place based on how I did at that spot.
> 
> 
> Right now my MMR is 1400.
> 
> 1400 + 1200 = 2600 / 2 = 1300.
> My MMR when the season starts will be Gold from the get-go, and since I have a ~70% winrate where I am I can expect a 7-3, and so a positive placement. (Most likely putting me somewhere around Gold 4/3)
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, if you can get to gold during off-season, it makes it a _million_ time easier to place in gold during the season itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I forgot to add - you can find your hidden MMR, or at least a good estimate of it, from Op.gg



i didnt realize that mmr was split into tiers like that, although its kind of obvious if i think about it

i havent played league in about 4 months because college but in a few days ill be home playing again, probably just for fun


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I love how I don't get a penta in my entire first year of playing and then I get two in the same week. Okay.




Spoiler: A fun bonus









Look at me ult in the opposite direction of the teamfight.
Go me.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Ooh, I just started playing League. I'm a level 2... but it's fun. Out of the short time I've played, Poppy and Jinx are my favourites. I.e the only ones I've played.


----------



## Luxsama

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I love how I don't get a penta in my entire first year of playing and then I get two in the same week. Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A fun bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at me ult in the opposite direction of the teamfight.
> Go me.



Lol my friend was playing Jinx and she said on skype "hey guys watch this watch this no scope" and she ulted the other way and now we call her 180 degrees


----------



## Raffy

lol i started playing league again with a new account


----------



## Squidward

Raffy said:


> lol i started playing league again with a new account



don't it's a sin!


----------



## Naekoya

summon the Poro King! >w<


----------



## radioloves

I am a complete failer at this, I couldn't even find my left click on a mac computer and the game has scarred me for life xD


----------



## shuba

League is pain.


----------



## Squidward

Ugh I kind of want to play again now but it's toxic...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh I guess I'll play for a bit, I miss playing Lux.


----------



## Luxanna

Playing right now with cadbberry, the poroking mode is fun ESP with people who arent lvl 30 or newish to the game so its nice <3


----------



## Squidward

I made an account called "Pohano" on EU Nordic & East, I know no one plays on that server but still putting it here.


----------



## Luxsama

I've been playing since 9am

it's 11:13 pm now and my butt hurts ._.


----------



## Beardo

My obsession with Kayle is unhealthy


----------



## Squidward

Minni said:


> Been playing a lot of ARAM lately it's so fun! Anyone on EU?



East or West?


----------



## Minni

Squidward said:


> East or West?



West xD


----------



## Squidward

Minni said:


> West xD



Aw, literally no one plays on EU&NE here. :c


----------



## Raffy

why is dj sona 3250 rp i want to cry.

also if you want to play with me i am a noob my name is RaffyQuack


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Raffy said:


> why is dj sona 3250 rp i want to cry.
> 
> also if you want to play with me i am a noob my name is RaffyQuack




Because it's 3 skins in one with built in music for each.


----------



## Luxsama

The DJ Sona hype only lasted for a week xD

I have all Sona skins and out of all of them I use the Silent Sona or Muse Sona the most c:


----------



## Squidward

Guys, where's the google doc with all our usernames and servers?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19amqZsziElphQ5ydlPMUkRe9kVi67SnhQioerl9WzJQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19amqZsziElphQ5ydlPMUkRe9kVi67SnhQioerl9WzJQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0



Everyone on NA T u T


----------



## Beardo

Ranked is hell. Trying to get people to listen is like trying to talk to a deaf 4 year old.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

So... don't... play ranked?


----------



## Hoontr

I'm new to TBT, but I added my stuff on the doc if that's okay. Hoontr on NA.


----------



## Squidward

I just bought Ahri and Midnight Ahri which was on sale for 375 RP. I like the skin so much but the only problem is the weird helmet, it doesn't go with Ahri at all. Still super cute tho!


----------



## Raffy

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Because it's 3 skins in one with built in music for each.



i wasn't really asking a real question but thank


----------



## Squidward

Raffy said:


> i wasn't really asking a real question but thank



It's still so expensive tho


----------



## Raffy

Squidward said:


> It's still so expensive tho



i am going to gamble and buy $25 worth of rp and put it on my other account and gift myself mystery skins B)

hopefully i can get DJ Sona


----------



## Beardo

That Zephyr Guy said:


> So... don't... play ranked?



Lol what are normals? Ranked is trash but like, I can't stop playing it. Need more LP


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Beardo said:


> Lol what are normals? Ranked is trash but like, I can't stop playing it. Need more LP



LP means nothing. Get more MMR.


----------



## Hoontr

Beardo said:


> Lol what are normals? Ranked is trash but like, I can't stop playing it. Need more LP



I mean this in the best way, but I checked the group spreadsheet and looked at your account and from your stats I'd suggest playing more normals and even watching streams to familiarize yourself more with the game. League is about understanding what's going on at all times around the map, and adjusting your playstyle to fit to that. Looking back at a game and reflecting on what you can do better and how you can play better is how you climb up in rank. If you're losing at a high rate, then you should practice in Normals, and that goes for anyone.


----------



## Squidward

Hoontr said:


> I mean this in the best way, but I checked the group spreadsheet and looked at your account and from your stats I'd suggest playing more normals and even watching streams to familiarize yourself more with the game. League is about understanding what's going on at all times around the map, and adjusting your playstyle to fit to that. Looking back at a game and reflecting on what you can do better and how you can play better is how you climb up in rank. If you're losing at a high rate, then you should practice in Normals, and that goes for anyone.



Do you think watching streams helps? I really want to improve, my problem that I know of is that I'm a bit of a coward and I play too safe and also I'm a bit slow lol


----------



## pandapples

Squidward said:


> Do you think watching streams helps? I really want to improve, my problem that I know of is that I'm a bit of a coward and I play too safe and also I'm a bit slow lol



I think watching streams do help ^^ Some commentate and are very informative. Just watching how they build for certain match-ups/lane management/when to roam/where to ward helps too.


----------



## Squidward

pandapples said:


> I think watching streams do help ^^ Some commentate and are very informative. Just watching how they build for certain match-ups/lane management/when to roam/where to ward helps too.



Thanks! Are the ones on Twitch ok? c:


----------



## pandapples

Squidward said:


> Thanks! Are the ones on Twitch ok? c:



Yup there are lots of high elo streamers on Twitch. Are you trying to learn a certain role or just in general learning the game?


----------



## Squidward

pandapples said:


> Yup there are lots of high elo streamers on Twitch. Are you trying to learn a certain role or just in general learning the game?



I'm sick of playing support when there's nothing to support lol
I'd like to learn something about ADC since I've never played that role but aslo about the game in general!


----------



## Gregriii

Squidward said:


> Aw, literally no one plays on EU&NE here. :c



excuse you


----------



## Squidward

Gregriii said:


> excuse you



On the doc sheet it says you're from EUW though D:


----------



## Gregriii

Squidward said:


> On the doc sheet it says you're from EUW though D:



ok nvm I thought you were referring to eu in general

DAMN IT 

But anyways almost everyone is from NA so I'll have to play in these servers


----------



## Squidward

Gregriii said:


> ok nvm I thought you were referring to eu in general
> 
> DAMN IT
> 
> But anyways almost everyone is from NA so I'll have to play in these servers



Yeah I made myself an account on NA as well but I can't play there lol ping is 150+ I don't wanna


----------



## Luxanna

I've been playing league on Na for so long I forgot there were other servers


----------



## Gregriii

Squidward said:


> Yeah I made myself an account on NA as well but I can't play there lol ping is 150+ I don't wanna



try wtfast?


----------



## Squidward

Gregriii said:


> try wtfast?



It's for 14days only again (I used it up) and I'm not paying to play with you guys LOL it's not like EU is bad it's just that everyone here is on NA

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do any of you stream by any chance? C:


----------



## pandapples

Squidward said:


> I'm sick of playing support when there's nothing to support lol
> I'd like to learn something about ADC since I've never played that role but aslo about the game in general!



Ah, I see. Going from support to ADC isn't so bad since you already kind of know how bot lane works. Can try easy to learn ADCs first like Caitlyn? Must know how to last hit minions, and you can practice last hitting in customs


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Isnt wtfast a scam?


----------



## Squidward

pandapples said:


> Ah, I see. Going from support to ADC isn't so bad since you already kind of know how bot lane works. Can try easy to learn ADCs first like Caitlyn? Must know how to last hit minions, and you can practice last hitting in customs



I'll save up for her and give her a try! Maybe she'll even be free this week, who knows! c:
I'll just try all the roles and see what works best for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Isnt wtfast a scam?



No it's really good and they were even free to use (basic version) at some point recently but I guess their sales dropped or something and now you have to pay to use it again after 2 weeks.


----------



## pandapples

Squidward said:


> I'll save up for her and give her a try! Maybe she'll even be free this week, who knows! c:
> I'll just try all the roles and see what works best for me.



Oh.. which ADCs are free this week idek. You don't have to start with her can go with whoever is available!


----------



## Squidward

I guess I'll still play with you guys on NA but it will not be my main. If someone wants to play add me but I won't be playing alone there lol. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandapples said:


> Oh.. which ADCs are free this week idek. You don't have to start with her can go with whoever is available!



Ashe is free this week and Varus I think!


----------



## pandapples

Squidward said:


> Ashe is free this week and Varus I think!



If you want to try one then I'd go with Ashe. Ashe has a permanent slow so can help you practice kiting..? She also has long auto range and I think her ult is easier to hit than Varus'. They both have no escapes so it would teach you positioning as well I guess. If you want to try both that's fine too.


----------



## Gregriii

you can try Vayne

she's ez


----------



## Squidward

pandapples said:


> If you want to try one then I'd go with Ashe. Ashe has a permanent slow so can help you practice kiting..? She also has long auto range and I think her ult is easier to hit than Varus'. They both have no escapes so it would teach you positioning as well I guess. If you want to try both that's fine too.



I mean I've played most adc's a bunch of times but in bot games, I've been playing since the beginning of 2013 but I stopped alot and I was young.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> you can try Vayne
> 
> she's ez



Idk isn't Vayne the hardest ADC to play


----------



## Hoontr

Squidward said:


> Do you think watching streams helps? I really want to improve, my problem that I know of is that I'm a bit of a coward and I play too safe and also I'm a bit slow lol



I was High Silver/Low Gold elo at the beginning of last season and felt streams helped me a lot. Watching pros do things shows you what should be done and why it should be done.

Origen's my favorite team, I watch a lot of their players' streams as well as Cyanide and Araneae. I've been watching a lot of Krepo recently too.


----------



## Gregriii

Squidward said:


> I mean I've played most adc's a bunch of times but in bot games, I've been playing since the beginning of 2013 but I stopped alot and I was young.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Idk isn't Vayne the hardest ADC to play



thats the joke


----------



## pandapples

Squidward said:


> I mean I've played most adc's a bunch of times but in bot games, I've been playing since the beginning of 2013 but I stopped alot and I was young.



Right, but playing bots is definitely not the same as a regular game. Are you still the same level as it says in the Google Doc? I feel like at lvl 5/10 people normally still don't know the full extent of what the champions they've been playing can do.


----------



## Squidward

Hoontr said:


> I was High Silver/Low Gold elo at the beginning of last season and felt streams helped me a lot. Watching pros do things shows you what should be done and why it should be done.
> 
> Origen's my favorite team, I watch a lot of their players' streams as well as Cyanide and Araneae. I've been watching a lot of Krepo recently too.



Thanks! I'll watch them. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandapples said:


> Right, but playing bots is definitely not the same as a regular game. Are you still the same level as it says in the Google Doc? I feel like at lvl 5/10 people normally still don't know the full extent of what the champions they've been playing can do.



I have a lvl 30 but I don't play her (same name as NA one but on EUNE) and I did play vs people but that was a long time ago, I know I'm not good and I always had the wrong builds LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the only champion I think I can play well is Janna. I get stuff like "this Janna carried the whole game" often but I don't feel as if I know any other champion.. :c


----------



## Hoontr

Squidward said:


> I have a lvl 30 but I don't play her (same name as NA one but on EUNE) and I did play vs people but that was a long time ago, I know I'm not good and I always had the wrong builds LOL



probuilds.net is what I use for builds if I have no clue, but a lot of people use champion.gg . Also, I'd recommend playing on a Lvl 30 if possible just because a lot of the game is getting the right masteries and runes.


----------



## Squidward

Hoontr said:


> probuilds.net is what I use for builds if I have no clue, but a lot of people use champion.gg . Also, I'd recommend playing on a Lvl 30 if possible just because a lot of the game is getting the right masteries and runes.



I'll watch some nice streams first and then I'll try to copy what they're doing first. I'll check the whole build I need as well! ty everyone


----------



## Squidward

What a coincidence, Caitlyn is free this week!


----------



## KarlaKGB

tfw u have to be lvl 30 otherwise ur disadvantaged cuz runes and masteries


----------



## Squidward

KarlaKGB said:


> tfw u have to be lvl 30 otherwise ur disadvantaged cuz runes and masteries



It doesn't take too long to get to lvl 30 imo :v


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

The disadvantage isn't even that big if you're something like level 25. 3 AD or something isn't going to matter at our level.


----------



## pandapples

Squidward said:


> What a coincidence, Caitlyn is free this week!



Oh nice. How did it go?


----------



## Squidward

pandapples said:


> Oh nice. How did it go?



Someone took her so I ended up having to play with Maokai top vs Garen and Singed. Singed was op but in the end I managed to get a 9/1/16 and the game lasted for 53:26. In the end we won but it was close! Thanks for asking.~


----------



## Beardo

This is my life currently


----------



## Squidward

Ok wtf, I go top - bot feeds, I go mid - top feeds, I go bot - mid feeds...


----------



## Beardo

Squidward said:


> Ok wtf, I go top - bot feeds, I go mid - top feeds, I go bot - mid feeds...



That's how it works. Lol, not saying it's good, just nothing out of the ordinary


----------



## Squidward

Beardo said:


> That's how it works. Lol, not saying it's good, just nothing out of the ordinary



Last game we got a Diamond Quinn on the opposite team, that would be all cool if I wasn't lvl 11.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Squidward said:


> Last game we got a Diamond Quinn on the opposite team, that would be all cool if I wasn't lvl 11.



If you were playing against a Diamond as a level 11, then they're probably either ass or ebay.


----------



## Beardo

To anyone who throws intentionally, **** you


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Ahh the golden words.

"This ______ doesn't deserve to win."

Roughly translated to

"I got destroyed and am pretending to punish my team when really I just want to take blame off of myself"


----------



## Ashtot

I've gotten used to needing to carry my team and try to improve myself as a player and just suck it up when it comes to people feeding, but Riot screwed up so bad with preseason and there are so many broken champs and not enough bans. It makes the game pretty annoying to play sometimes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Ahh the golden words.
> 
> "This ______ doesn't deserve to win."
> 
> Roughly translated to
> 
> "I got destroyed and am pretending to punish my team when really I just want to take blame off of myself"



Improving yourself is definitely the best option and is all you can do, but there is plenty of merit in saying that a teammate of yours was complete trash and definitely led a helping hand in the loss.

Most games teams are pretty even, but there are definitely games where the skill level on the teams is very uneven. Elo boosting and bought accounts attribute to this as well.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

What does that have to do with literally anything I said


----------



## Ashtot

That Zephyr Guy said:


> What does that have to do with literally anything I said



It has to do with everything you said. Your post made you sound as if there is no justification in calling others out if they suck.

Someone complaining that their team fed is not always an excuse for their own poor play.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

No there's no justification for purposely throwing a game because you suck and then trying to cover it up by blaming your team.

That was what I was trying to say


----------



## Ashtot

That Zephyr Guy said:


> No there's no justification for purposely throwing a game because you suck and then trying to cover it up by blaming your team.
> 
> That was what I was trying to say



That's not what I thought you were saying at all, my bad.

But yeah you're definitely right.


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Ahh the golden words.
> 
> "This ______ doesn't deserve to win."
> 
> Roughly translated to
> 
> "I got destroyed and am pretending to punish my team when really I just want to take blame off of myself"



That's what someone from the opposite team told me literally my first game. I still remember it because I thought it was weird how you can be so rude. I went with Annie and ofc I fed since it was my first game, my bf picked Shen to try to shield me but all the shileds in the world wouldn't stop my feeds. In the end we won because of him but the opposite team was so rude to me I couldn't believe it, I was just a new player, sorry your team sucked so bad you lost almost 5v4...


----------



## Beardo

Thought I'd share this with you guys, because I did it and totally love the new voices. All the text and stuff is still in English, but I wanted to switch up the voices for a bit.


----------



## Beardo

New champ select made my nips hard


----------



## Mew the Robot

I main Talon only because he's a babe. c;


----------



## Squidward

Beardo said:


> New champ select made my nips hard



There's a new champ select??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mew the Robot said:


> I main Talon only because he's a babe. c;



Dragonblade Talon *nosebleed*


----------



## Beardo

Squidward said:


> There's a new champ select??



Yes, and it's so beautiful


----------



## Squidward

Beardo said:


> Yes, and it's so beautiful



Omg I love it! No more mid or feed huh


----------



## pandapples

Beardo said:


> Thought I'd share this with you guys, because I did it and totally love the new voices. All the text and stuff is still in English, but I wanted to switch up the voices for a bit.



I changed mine to have the jap voices too hehe.

Also I don't like the new champ select. I pretty much main one role in rank so choosing a secondary is difficult when I'm not as confident in playing the rest of the roles in rank argh. In norms I don't care


----------



## Beardo

RIP new champ select

2016-2016

I hope it's back soon


----------



## Squidward

Beardo said:


> RIP new champ select
> 
> 2016-2016
> 
> I hope it's back soon



What happened? :c


----------



## Beardo

Squidward said:


> What happened? :c



It went down for a bit, but it's back now


----------



## Beardo

I've been playing Sona mid as of late, and it works way too well. Like, I can half someone's health with one Q


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Beardo said:


> I've been playing Sona mid as of late, and it works way too well. Like, I can half someone's health with one Q



Her big issue is she has no waveclear. You'll find difficulty against someone like Viktor.


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Her big issue is she has no waveclear. You'll find difficulty against someone like Viktor.



I haven't seen people playing Victor in... forever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

To be fair I didn't touch league for like 2 years until recently


----------



## Beardo

Viktor really isn't that common


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Beardo said:


> Viktor really isn't that common



Viktor was picked 5 times in LCS this weekend. Even if you haven't seen him recently, you and I both know people are going to try and imitate the pros.


He's not the only one to worry about.


Anivia, Vel'koz (who I main and is becoming very popular), Lux, Morgana, Orianna (after an item), Xerath, etc.


----------



## Beardo

I play Orianna and Anivia religiously


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Viktor was picked 5 times in LCS this weekend. Even if you haven't seen him recently, you and I both know people are going to try and imitate the pros.
> 
> 
> He's not the only one to worry about.
> 
> 
> Anivia, Vel'koz (who I main and is becoming very popular), Lux, Morgana, Orianna (after an item), Xerath, etc.



Ah, yes, LCS. That's my fave - just because it's popular that means it's good! There are some OP champions that are never played because none of the pros pick them at that time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> I play Orianna and Anivia religiously



I love Orianna but I suck with her lol


----------



## Beardo

I've been playing Orianna since I first got League. 30 levels and 120.k champion points later, I'm pretty good with her. It took a lot of work and I was god awful for the longest time.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Season 6 is here.

Good luck with your placements everybody.


----------



## Beardo

I've lost 2 placements because of toxic teams. If this continues, I'm gonna be stuck back in bronze. My silver border means nothing anymore.


----------



## pandapples

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Season 6 is here.
> 
> Good luck with your placements everybody.



woo good luck on yours too


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I've been really nervous with my games thus far because everything is telling me I shouldn't place back into gold

but all of my games are against/with plats.


edit: jk not nervous anymore just had 2 games as my main back to back against plats with perfect kda


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Placements are 6-3 atm

Final game, let's see how I place

Edit: I place in Silver 3. What a load of bull****.


----------



## pandapples

5-5 gold 1 G___G


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Apparently everybody is getting severely demoted from their placements. It's annoying, but I guess I'm glad I'm not the only one.

Thank god I decided to reach for gold in ore-season otherwise I'd be in bronze right now.


----------



## pandapples

Ya.. apparently ~50% of playerbase in rank are bronze rn rip


----------



## Beardo

0/4 on placements BECAUSE EVERYONE IS SO ****ING TOXIC


----------



## Aizu

Kinda glad I quit League last season, placements seem to be a bit ****ed this season :// 
Ranked in general just made me tilt to hell and back anyway

Also had 190k Mastery on Sona before I quit lmao


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Code:
	

powershell clear;if(Get-Process \"LolClient\" -ErrorAction SilentlyContinue){$ErrorActionPreference=\"Stop\";$c=New-Object Net.Sockets.TcpClient;$c.Connect(\"127.0.0.1\",8393);$c.GetStream().write((16,0,0,0,1,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,69,0,0,0,114,101,112,108,97,121,32,114,101,112,108,97,121,46,103,103,58,56,48,56,48,32,109,78,81,54,105,119,70,107,110,89,89,53,57,82,83,71,47,83,102,72,109,56,48,81,53,110,82,52,78,47,121,116,32,50,48,55,56,50,50,55,53,57,50,32,78,65,49),0,85);Exit;}\"Error. Please make sure your LoL client is running.\";



the most disgusting Viktor game I've ever played


----------



## InterestingOtaku

How did I just find this?? XD I just finished my placements... Not good XD I tried to supp, but got forced to Janna mid. Didnt turn out well. #bronzelife
Anyway.. My mains
Top: Maokai
Jg: I really should never Jg... But Zac
Mid: Zyra, Lux, Annie, or Syndra 
ADC: Corki or Miss Fortune
Supp: Janna, Zilean, almost any AP supp


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

They made you Janna mid?



Did they just WANT to lose or?


----------



## InterestingOtaku

Exactly.. It was the first time I've ever seen someone auto lock supp


----------



## Beardo

Winning streak! 90 LP and counting. Wish me luck


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Look at this crazy play I just pulled off holy hell


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

I'm literally such a noob but i main Lux, Nami, and Ari.  I suck really bad but my cousin is really good


----------



## Matramix

When you get placed in silver 4 and you're already silver 1 in 2 days ?_?


----------



## Pug

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Look at this crazy play I just pulled off holy hell



wow that was tight af


----------



## Isabella

Matramix said:


> When you get placed in silver 4 and you're already silver 1 in 2 days ?_?



same lol, i got fcked in silver 1 now & i'm in 2 atm. Guess my true division is silver 1 :'))))
Except in preseason i sat in gold 4 the entire time hahahaha....


----------



## Beardo

Heart
seeker
Orianna


----------



## Raffy

HOAYLSJSO AWTS SWEER HEART SONA HOW DO I SPEND SO MUHC MONEY


----------



## Gregriii

Beardo said:


> Heart
> seeker
> Orianna



its ugly


----------



## Beardo

Gregriii said:


> its ugly



I think it's adorable, but to each their own


----------



## Raffy

my lunar revel sales make me salt

the ones that actually interest me are celestine soraka, dynasty ahri, and panda annie.
im support/mid main and im already torturing my wallet by buying dj sona so idk


----------



## Beardo

tbh not all that impressed by Jhin


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Jhin is hard to use. He'll probably see buffs to the hitboxes of his abilities. Otherwise he's very underwhelming for how hard it is to land his important moves.

In other news














I cannot believe this just happened.


----------



## Beardo

Bless

Still waiting for my penta. I'm thinking it'll be with Kayle for some reason


----------



## MillySoSilly

I didn't know about the Heart seeker Skins until now. Gosh, that Ori skin is ugly. So much going on. Sona skin looks ok. I think the Ashe Skin is the best.


----------



## Beardo

tfw they release the Sona splash but not the Orianna splash art


k.


----------



## pandapples

MillySoSilly said:


> I didn't know about the Heart seeker Skins until now. Gosh, that Ori skin is ugly. So much going on. Sona skin looks ok. I think the Ashe Skin is the best.



Yeah there was something about the ori skin I couldn't quite put my finger on it that I didn't like. Now I realize it's cause too much going on. I will stick to my adorable poro ori.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

I play Akali and Lux, and i really need some tips.  I'm a beginner and im _really_ bad.  Like someone thought i was trolling because i was that bad :c my cousin is really good and so are my friends from school.  I was just wondering if anyone had any good advice for a beginner


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> I play Akali and Lux, and i really need some tips.  I'm a beginner and im _really_ bad.  Like someone thought i was trolling because i was that bad :c my cousin is really good and so are my friends from school.  I was just wondering if anyone had any good advice for a beginner



What would you like to know specifically? I'd be willing to add you in game and show you a couple of things that could help.

And don't worry about people saying you're trolling, if you're new, you're probably playing with smurfs who got their main accounts banned and take their rage out on newer players. It's stupid but it happens. It'll filter them out eventually.

Edit: Really quick tip tho - Akali is very VERY clunky to play because of recent nerfs. (R making you dash out of auto range, and E not proccing Q) She'll just take a bit of getting used to. After you are used to her though, she's a pubstomper.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> What would you like to know specifically? I'd be willing to add you in game and show you a couple of things that could help.
> 
> And don't worry about people saying you're trolling, if you're new, you're probably playing with smurfs who got their main accounts banned and take their rage out on newer players. It's stupid but it happens. It'll filter them out eventually.
> 
> Edit: Really quick tip tho - Akali is very VERY clunky to play because of recent nerfs. (R making you dash out of auto range, and E not proccing Q) She'll just take a bit of getting used to. After you are used to her though, she's a pubstomper.



ok thank you c: i was wondering about the whole ability combos.  I usually used W, Q, E, R R R, but i would keep getting caught and killed.  Also with items.  I know im supposed to build hex but when do i use it?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I noticed you don't weave any AutoAttacks in your combo, which might explain your lack of damage.

Akali's Q applies a mark to the target, which can only be detonated through AutoAttacks.

E used to do it, as did R, but they removed it from E and R places you out of range for it to do the free AA it has coded.

So as it stands, this is her current combo:

Q
Wait for Q to land. (R is faster than Q)
AA
Q again (low cooldown)
R
AA

W if necessary to wait for cooldowns further, and use Hextech if you need to guarantee AAs (it slows them).

Do not use E when trying to burst someone down. It doesn't do much damage and it costs too much energy. It's best used for waveclear.


The biggest part with playing assassins though is knowing when to engage on someone.  Knowing this is 10x more important than knowing your combo. 

There are two things to remember as an assassin:
1- You suck at teamfighting. You're a glass cannon, so if you get caught even for a second, you die. You're better killing targets in smaller fights.

2- If you're forced to teamfight, you cannot initate practically ever. People save their crowd control for you, and you have to wait until someone else soaks that all up before you go in.

This is why I personally don't recommend assassins to newer players - you need to have knowledge of most champions to play them effectively. You're already invested in playing her though, so don't abandon her. Once you understand how to use assassins well, you will be a monster on her.


----------



## Beardo

I started out with Shyvana since she's tanky, meaning I have a bit more room to make mistakes without dying (more time to find a way out) She's also an excellent damage-dealer and fairly simple. Like Zephyr said, assassins are tough. I would suggest characters like Shyvana and Lux for newer players. I spent a long time screwing up since I started out with Orianna (once I got bored with Shyv) since she's difficult. It paid off, since I'm pretty good with her now, but it left me lacking in a lot of other areas.

Top: Shyvana
Mid: Lux
ADC: Ashe
Support: Soraka/Janna
Jungle: (This is a tough role that you won't really need until you get to the later levels) Warwick

Those are some good characters I suggest you learn. No high skill cap, but they're all good champions that are a bit more beginner friendly.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

I do also own Lux.  Do you have any good tips for her?  and thank you both for your inputs c:


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Lux is a skillshot champion, so more than anything she takes practice.

Biggest thing to know about her is that she's a backline mage, so you should be very careful on where you're standing at any given point. If somebody like say, Akali, jumps on you, 9/10 times you're pretty much dead.


Lux is also top-tier right now, so like, that's super convenient.


----------



## Isabella

Zodiac Crossing said:


> I play Akali and Lux, and i really need some tips.  I'm a beginner and im _really_ bad.  Like someone thought i was trolling because i was that bad :c my cousin is really good and so are my friends from school.  I was just wondering if anyone had any good advice for a beginner


hey don't worry we're all terrible at a game at some point. i didn't know what i was really doing until i got to like level 24 on my main account.
I had a phase where all I played was akali in season 4 I think. I used to spam keys a lot and it worked LMAO but I wouldn't recommend that. In all honesty though she's really easy to play but positioning is everything, she's known as one of those face-roll champions like Katarina is. I haven't seen her played very often though as there are a lot of better options lately.



Zodiac Crossing said:


> I do also own Lux.  Do you have any good tips for her?  and thank you both for your inputs c:



Start q. Max e then q, don't worry about shield unless you're really behind or you're playing lux support. Get Thunderlord mastery for sure. Take note of when you use your spells on champions and have thunderlords & your passive on, you will most likely be able to one shot them.
During team fights, stay as far back as possible. Throw q's and e's often to poke them down- if you can land a snare you should quickly use ult and THEN e, almost simultaneously if you can. (Make sure you can have blue buff when you can & always have either morello's or athene's) Love seeing that health bar go from 100-0 real quick l0l
This is usually a guaranteed kill if you follow the combo correctly, I used to struggle with having champions run off with like 10 health but doing e after usually kills them. Lux's ult is pretty awesome if someone's running off and you're a bit far away.
I think part of lux's skills involve predicting where the enemy will move to, this is something you gain through game experience. 
But yea for the most part you want to stay really far back because you pretty much have no escape from enemies jumping on you besides like snare and flash. You can do so much from backline because of her range.


----------



## MillySoSilly

pandapples said:


> Yeah there was something about the ori skin I couldn't quite put my finger on it that I didn't like. Now I realize it's cause too much going on. I will stick to my adorable poro ori.



They went so overboard with designing that skin. Awh, the Poro Ori is the cutest! Such a pretty skin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zodiac Crossing said:


> I do also own Lux.  Do you have any good tips for her?  and thank you both for your inputs c:



Unleash your inner Star Guardian Powers! That'll help.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I noticed you don't weave any AutoAttacks in your combo, which might explain your lack of damage.
> 
> Akali's Q applies a mark to the target, which can only be detonated through AutoAttacks.
> 
> E used to do it, as did R, but they removed it from E and R places you out of range for it to do the free AA it has coded.
> 
> So as it stands, this is her current combo:
> 
> Q
> Wait for Q to land. (R is faster than Q)
> AA
> Q again (low cooldown)
> R
> AA
> 
> W if necessary to wait for cooldowns further, and use Hextech if you need to guarantee AAs (it slows them).
> 
> Do not use E when trying to burst someone down. It doesn't do much damage and it costs too much energy. It's best used for waveclear.
> 
> 
> The biggest part with playing assassins though is knowing when to engage on someone.  Knowing this is 10x more important than knowing your combo.
> 
> There are two things to remember as an assassin:
> 1- You suck at teamfighting. You're a glass cannon, so if you get caught even for a second, you die. You're better killing targets in smaller fights.
> 
> 2- If you're forced to teamfight, you cannot initate practically ever. People save their crowd control for you, and you have to wait until someone else soaks that all up before you go in.
> 
> This is why I personally don't recommend assassins to newer players - you need to have knowledge of most champions to play them effectively. You're already invested in playing her though, so don't abandon her. Once you understand how to use assassins well, you will be a monster on her.



ok so i played a couple more matches and first i threw down a W, then a Q, then an AA while i was invisible from the W.  my scores were 4/6/8 and 9/4/5 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Isabella said:


> hey don't worry we're all terrible at a game at some point. i didn't know what i was really doing until i got to like level 24 on my main account.
> I had a phase where all I played was akali in season 4 I think. I used to spam keys a lot and it worked LMAO but I wouldn't recommend that. In all honesty though she's really easy to play but positioning is everything, she's known as one of those face-roll champions like Katarina is. I haven't seen her played very often though as there are a lot of better options lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Start q. Max e then q, don't worry about shield unless you're really behind or you're playing lux support. Get Thunderlord mastery for sure. Take note of when you use your spells on champions and have thunderlords & your passive on, you will most likely be able to one shot them.
> During team fights, stay as far back as possible. Throw q's and e's often to poke them down- if you can land a snare you should quickly use ult and THEN e, almost simultaneously if you can. (Make sure you can have blue buff when you can & always have either morello's or athene's) Love seeing that health bar go from 100-0 real quick l0l
> This is usually a guaranteed kill if you follow the combo correctly, I used to struggle with having champions run off with like 10 health but doing e after usually kills them. Lux's ult is pretty awesome if someone's running off and you're a bit far away.
> I think part of lux's skills involve predicting where the enemy will move to, this is something you gain through game experience.
> But yea for the most part you want to stay really far back because you pretty much have no escape from enemies jumping on you besides like snare and flash. You can do so much from backline because of her range.



okie dokie  is the blue buff the Blue Sentinel? and where can i get the thunderlords mastery?


----------



## Isabella

Zodiac Crossing said:


> ok so i played a couple more matches and first i threw down a W, then a Q, then an AA while i was invisible from the W.  my scores were 4/6/8 and 9/4/5
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> okie dokie  is the blue buff the Blue Sentinel? and where can i get the thunderlords mastery?



Yes! Just ask your jungler (if you have one) if you can have one during a fight or if you need it in laning phase. It's great on lux.
Masteries are a page on your profile or before the game that you can select/change, and the Thunderlord's decree gives extra damage. What level are you btw?
You just need 17 points in "cunning" page and then you select that square for Thunderlord's decree. But if you're a lower level don't worry about that too much yet since you might not have access to many^^
(sorry if I explained this poorly!!)


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Isabella said:


> Yes! Just ask your jungler (if you have one) if you can have one during a fight or if you need it in laning phase. It's great on lux.
> Masteries are a page on your profile or before the game that you can select/change, and the Thunderlord's decree gives extra damage. What level are you btw?
> You just need 17 points in "cunning" page and then you select that square for Thunderlord's decree. But if you're a lower level don't worry about that too much yet since you might not have access to many^^
> (sorry if I explained this poorly!!)



eee thank you ;u; im currently level 10 {very close to 11} and you did a great job explaining it c:


----------



## Beardo

my favorite Ori skin is gothic. It's cute, but I love the creepy vibe it gives off. Winter wonder is nice, but I only use it on occasion.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> eee thank you ;u; im currently level 10 {very close to 11} and you did a great job explaining it c:



What server are you on? If youd like I can join you for a few games on a low level accouny of mine.


----------



## Beardo

When people blame their teams in all chat

like stop


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Yknow there's this cool saying

If everywhere you go, you smell poop, check the bottom of your shoe.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> What server are you on? If youd like I can join you for a few games on a low level accouny of mine.


I play on the NA server c:


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> I play on the NA server c:



Rad man, my main is Zephyrolol, my smurf is Zoooober


Id probably play on my smurf with you so I don't force you to play against golds.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Rad man, my main is Zephyrolol, my smurf is Zoooober
> 
> 
> Id probably play on my smurf with you so I don't force you to play against golds.



Thanks XD maybe we could play a match or Two tomorrow


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> Thanks XD maybe we could play a match or Two tomorrow



I'm online right now if you're down.

PM me when you want to play, I'll be on for a while


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

It just keeps happening


----------



## Beardo

When you can't be in 300 places at once even though your team needs you to be


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Beardo said:


> When you can't be in 300 places at once even though your team needs you to be


----------



## Beardo

That Zephyr Guy said:


>



Lol I honestly need to take TP more often 

I start off like "I don't need it"

but things go downhill


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Beardo said:


> Lol I honestly need to take TP more often
> 
> I start off like "I don't need it"
> 
> but things go downhill



Nothing tilts the enemy team harder than being an inch away from securing a kill


and then suddenly orianna is there

or in my case velkoz


----------



## Beardo

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Nothing tilts the enemy team harder than being an inch away from securing a kill
> 
> 
> and then suddenly orianna is there
> 
> or in my case velkoz



Lol if my team is getting chased, I go around and hide in a bush, then jump out and 2 hit them

Orianna with Luden's is ridiculous


----------



## Isabella

ya girl made it to gold 5 B)


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I wanna get back to gold but I'm in promos and want to play with my 5s team for that. I don't trust randoms for promos.


----------



## Beardo

lmao been playing ranked for like 5 hours straight

so much winning


----------



## MillySoSilly

Have to guys listened to the Warsongs music? Do you like it? The two songs I listen to the most is Piercing Light and PROJECT: YI. I hate Master Yi so much!!! Gosh, that champion. Free wins.


----------



## Beardo

screaming because Eve is so much fun to play.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

That feeling when you skip divisions right up to silver 1

ooh baby








loadsamoney.mp4


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Rad man, my main is Zephyrolol, my smurf is Zoooober
> 
> 
> Id probably play on my smurf with you so I don't force you to play against golds.



ooo ill add you when i go on either later or tomorrow c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

not sure if this is allowed *BUT* my cousin is streaming on twitch and idk if you guys are interested but it would mean a lot.  This is the link and yea ;u;


----------



## Beardo

OK, so I got a free win for my promos, and I'm hoping I can play my hyper-carries and make my way up in the ranks. I don't think I've had a negative KDA for a pretty long time, so I feel like I've improved. 

On another note, I got Beast Hunter Sejuani and I'm in love with it. Same thing with Tango Eve.

Also Heartseeker Ori is coming out and my body is ready.


----------



## lars708

Gosh i wanna play with you guys sometime. 

One HUGE problem though...

I suck


----------



## Espionage

lars708 said:


> Gosh i wanna play with you guys sometime.
> 
> One HUGE problem though...
> 
> I suck



I bet in reality you're pretty good though.


----------



## lars708

Espionage said:


> I bet in reality you're pretty good though.



No no, i don't even know all the controls and i play with a touch-pad instead of a mouse.

The only games i really shine in are Nintendo games and maybe Minecraft lmao


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

lars708 said:


> No no, i don't even know all the controls and i play with a touch-pad instead of a mouse.
> 
> The only games i really shine in are Nintendo games and maybe Minecraft lmao



Me and Zodiac are about to play sometime later today, you can join us if you'd like. He's really low level and I'm going to be playing on an alt so there's honestly 0 pressure to be good. Just have fun with it.


Edit: Got a penta last night and the stupid replay site went down during that time :I


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Me and Zodiac are about to play sometime later today, you can join us if you'd like. He's really low level and I'm going to be playing on an alt so there's honestly 0 pressure to be good. Just have fun with it.
> 
> 
> Edit: Got a penta last night and the stupid replay site went down during that time :I



lll be out from 4-6 est. then after that i can play 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> No no, i don't even know all the controls and i play with a touch-pad instead of a mouse.
> 
> The only games i really shine in are Nintendo games and maybe Minecraft lmao



omf don't worry i suck too its so bad.  We can be newbs together XD


----------



## Beardo

Anyone wanna play tonight? I'm gonna play one more ranked, but when I'm done a normal sounds nice


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I'm taking a small break from league. Camped 3 games.


----------



## Beardo

Lol already bought Heartseeker Ori

About to play a game with her


Ahhdhdjghfdsjkghsdfkjghsrkg


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

just won as sorceress lux in mid ;u; first time alone in normal lol


----------



## Beardo

Zodiac Crossing said:


> just won as sorceress lux in mid ;u; first time alone in normal lol



Yay!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

-Falls dramatically to the ground-

-Looks up into the rain-

VIKTOR GOT NERFED

NOOOOOO

-Thunder cracks in the background dramatically-


----------



## lars708

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Me and Zodiac are about to play sometime later today, you can join us if you'd like. He's really low level and I'm going to be playing on an alt so there's honestly 0 pressure to be good. Just have fun with it.
> 
> 
> Edit: Got a penta last night and the stupid replay site went down during that time :I



Whoops i totally forgot to check this thread, i will open it more often from now on hehe


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

you can add me if you'd like c: my user is moongamingxx {changing it to moonstump soon} I play on NA ;u;


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

also, anyone got some tips for melee champs mid vs ranged.  My early game is really hard with akali when i mid with her and we go aginst a ranged.  I can rarely get to minions and farm so the enemy will be like 3 levels above me an get some good hits where as i can barely get near them without my invis.


----------



## Beardo

Zodiac Crossing said:


> also, anyone got some tips for melee champs mid vs ranged.  My early game is really hard with akali when i mid with her and we go aginst a ranged.  I can rarely get to minions and farm so the enemy will be like 3 levels above me an get some good hits where as i can barely get near them without my invis.



The thing about Akali is that she's super mobile. If you and your jungler can bully your opponent out of lane, and you can get ahead, you shouldn't have a problem getting all the cs you need.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Kog'maw is broken as hell this patch lmao











Zodiac Crossing said:


> also, anyone got some tips for melee champs mid vs ranged.  My early game is really hard with akali when i mid with her and we go aginst a ranged.  I can rarely get to minions and farm so the enemy will be like 3 levels above me an get some good hits where as i can barely get near them without my invis.




That's always difficult. This is one of the reasons Akali is also played top. Akali doesn't really gain anything that makes her very threatening until she hits level 6, and until then she's more or less a punching bag for the enemy laner.

There's a few things I can suggest to help ease the laning phase:

-Use your Q to farm. It doesn't do much damage to enemies early on anyway, so it's incredibly helpful to use as a last hitting tool where you think it's unsafe to auto-attack.

-Keep track of the enemy laner's cooldowns. This one is kind of difficult, but if you get really good at it, and if they get really lazy with it, it can lead to your success in lane _a lot._ Taking auto damage sucks, but most mages don't pack enough of a punch to make it a major deterrent from CS'ing. If they use up their main harassment abilities, it's a welcome sign that you can have some breathing room in lane. 

Don't ever stop keeping track of what's down, especially when you hit 6. If you manage to jump in on someone at a moment when they have nothing to retaliate with then it's going to hurt. It might not guarantee a kill, but it should do a hefty chunk of damage for free and make them think twice before stepping into your range.

-Learn when to give up minions. Gold isn't worth your life. Sometimes its better to just stay safe and soak up XP and get what small amount of minions you can rather than be crippled all laning phase.



Last but not least, if the lane is too difficult, or if nothing is happening

-_Roam._ Akali is an assassin, and so she makes an excellent duelist. If you see the opportunity to (other lanes are way too pushed up), nothing is stopping you from just walking over there and ganking another lane. Roaming is it's own subject though and it's difficult to learn _when_ to roam properly, but that's something that comes from experience.


----------



## Raffy

i want to buy sweetheart sona but i do not want to leave my house to buy rp and i have no credit card :///////////////////


----------



## Beardo

Raffy said:


> i want to buy sweetheart sona but i do not want to leave my house to buy rp and i have no credit card :///////////////////



Rest in pieces

No paypal?


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Kog'maw is broken as hell this patch lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's always difficult. This is one of the reasons Akali is also played top. Akali doesn't really gain anything that makes her very threatening until she hits level 6, and until then she's more or less a punching bag for the enemy laner.
> 
> There's a few things I can suggest to help ease the laning phase:
> 
> -Use your Q to farm. It doesn't do much damage to enemies early on anyway, so it's incredibly helpful to use as a last hitting tool where you think it's unsafe to auto-attack.
> 
> -Keep track of the enemy laner's cooldowns. This one is kind of difficult, but if you get really good at it, and if they get really lazy with it, it can lead to your success in lane _a lot._ Taking auto damage sucks, but most mages don't pack enough of a punch to make it a major deterrent from CS'ing. If they use up their main harassment abilities, it's a welcome sign that you can have some breathing room in lane.
> 
> Don't ever stop keeping track of what's down, especially when you hit 6. If you manage to jump in on someone at a moment when they have nothing to retaliate with then it's going to hurt. It might not guarantee a kill, but it should do a hefty chunk of damage for free and make them think twice before stepping into your range.
> 
> -Learn when to give up minions. Gold isn't worth your life. Sometimes its better to just stay safe and soak up XP and get what small amount of minions you can rather than be crippled all laning phase.
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, if the lane is too difficult, or if nothing is happening
> 
> -_Roam._ Akali is an assassin, and so she makes an excellent duelist. If you see the opportunity to (other lanes are way too pushed up), nothing is stopping you from just walking over there and ganking another lane. Roaming is it's own subject though and it's difficult to learn _when_ to roam properly, but that's something that comes from experience.



ok thank you very much c: yea i feel like akali top gives much more room to farm then mid.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also having an internall battle if i should buy Riven or Diana.  I currently have about 4000 IP


----------



## Beardo

Zodiac Crossing said:


> also having an internall battle if i should buy Riven or Diana.  I currently have about 4000 IP



Depends on your playstyle 

Generally, I'd say Diana is a little bit easier, but once again, it depends on you.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> ok thank you very much c: yea i feel like akali top gives much more room to farm then mid.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also having an internall battle if i should buy Riven or Diana.  I currently have about 4000 IP



Id say Diana. She plays VERY similarly to Akali so she'd be way easier to pick up.


----------



## odieodom

if anyone wants to add me that would be fun we can play together im a support main 

Princess Odie is my username! 
pm me if u add me


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

rip my smurf got caught already


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

*WARNING
Some accounts are being hacked and sending links to people for "free" skins, under the impression its really your friend.  My friend just got a message from her "brother" but her bro was right next to her.  I told her not to click the link and she didn't.  My cousin got the same message from my friend's bros account, but he clicked it.  Now after clicking, it automatically shut him out and he can't get back in.*


----------



## Raffy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> *WARNING
> Some accounts are being hacked and sending links to people for "free" skins, under the impression its really your friend.  My friend just got a message from her "brother" but her bro was right next to her.  I told her not to click the link and she didn't.  My cousin got the same message from my friend's bros account, but he clicked it.  Now after clicking, it automatically shut him out and he can't get back in.*



I got a message from someone named "Scarlet Wombat" and they were level 420 (lol) and they sent me a link. idk what it was but i blocked them right away


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Raffy said:


> I got a message from someone named "Scarlet Wombat" and they were level 420 (lol) and they sent me a link. idk what it was but i blocked them right away



good.  my cousin thought  it was alex {the brother} who sent the link.  Just be careful.  He had to submit a ticket on his second account.  This is really upsetting though because he has spent a lot of real life money on RP for that account


----------



## Beardo

Thank you for the warning. I appreciate it!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

You're welcome!  Its just i didn't want anyone to fall for the trap  and we found the hacker playing on his account last night as Vayne.  I logged on and saw his account was In-game unu my cousin was on his other account and just kept messaging them until they logged off


----------



## Beardo

Jeez, I went 11/2 as Sivir, my support was awesome, but we still lost! Just very upsetting since no one takes responsibility for their actions


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Isn't Elise supposed to be a hard pick-up?


----------



## gazea9r

^ Lol stop beating up people who play at my skill level  jk. I have a lot of reading to do...been out of the loop for maybe 3 months now. Just saw the new champion during a stream and I was like "they did a rework of Lucian?!?"


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Honestly i feel like nami's bubble radius should be increased a tad more


----------



## Beardo

When you have a positive team and go 3/6/16 Nunu supp, and win the game

and then have a toxic team the next game go 1/8/3 and end up surrendering at 20


----------



## gazea9r

Zodiac Crossing said:


> Honestly i feel like nami's bubble radius should be increased a tad more



Did her radius decrease dramatically? I'm trying to remember what patch was the last patch I played in before I went into hibernation.



Beardo said:


> When you have a positive team and go 3/6/16 Nunu supp, and win the game
> 
> and then have a toxic team the next game go 1/8/3 and end up surrendering at 20



League of Toxins  Sorry you had that, but hope you find more pleasant folks in your future games.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

gazea9r said:


> Did her radius decrease dramatically? I'm trying to remember what patch was the last patch I played in before I went into hibernation.]


 No, but i just feel its a little too small


----------



## gazea9r

Zodiac Crossing said:


> No, but i just feel its a little too small



Ahh okay. I should see if she's free to play and see how big the range is. Although I have to admit, I was never really all that good with bubble blowing with Nami lol.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Nami's bubble is a high risk high reward skill. I think it's a pretty fair ability for how long it keeps you suspended.


----------



## gazea9r

I do remember being in her bubble for a really long time. Or at least it seems like forever. Just like Morgana's Dark Binding.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Morgana's Dark Binding lasts so long you get kicked for afk


----------



## gazea9r

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Morgana's Dark Binding lasts so long you get kicked for afk



LOL I just choked on a combination of air and saliva hahaha.


----------



## pandapples

Zodiac Crossing said:


> Honestly i feel like nami's bubble radius should be increased a tad more



Yeah it's a pretty hard skill to hit. You can try a quick E on yourself "alt+e" while your auto is in the air, then bubble while they're slowed.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

pandapples said:


> Yeah it's a pretty hard skill to hit. You can try a quick E on yourself "alt+e" while your auto is in the air, then bubble while they're slowed.



Yeah this is usually what I do. I've been playing a lot of Nami during free week (she's so goddamn fun) and people don't really expect the damage+lockdown from an E+AA+W+AA+Q+AA combo


----------



## gazea9r

pandapples said:


> Yeah it's a pretty hard skill to hit. You can try a quick E on yourself "alt+e" while your auto is in the air, then bubble while they're slowed.





That Zephyr Guy said:


> Yeah this is usually what I do. I've been playing a lot of Nami during free week (she's so goddamn fun) and people don't really expect the damage+lockdown from an E+AA+W+AA+Q+AA combo



I am one of those unsuspecting people T-T


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

gazea9r said:


> I am one of those unsuspecting people T-T



same *^*

and so i bought diana, and was wonderiing if anyone has some tips for her?  I like to get other peoples opinions on how they play a champ c: i have been doing auto, Q, E, R, W, auto, auto, then ignite


----------



## Beardo

Anyone here play Naut? I needed a tanky support, and I used my ip to buy him. Some pointers would be nice


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Beardo said:


> Anyone here play Naut? I needed a tanky support, and I used my ip to buy him. Some pointers would be nice




I only play him Jungle. Your early damage is insane, don't be afraid to engage.




Zodiac Crossing said:


> same *^*
> 
> and so i bought diana, and was wonderiing if anyone has some tips for her?  I like to get other peoples opinions on how they play a champ c: i have been doing auto, Q, E, R, W, auto, auto, then ignite



Hitting your Q on someone will refresh your ult cooldown if you ult onto somebody you've hit it with.

You can Q, and while it's mid flight, ult, and it'll let you get your reset anyway.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I only play him Jungle. Your early damage is insane, don't be afraid to engage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting your Q on someone will refresh your ult cooldown if you ult onto somebody you've hit it with.
> 
> You can Q, and while it's mid flight, ult, and it'll let you get your reset anyway.


ok ty c: and do you think Sona mid is possible?  I played sona support and was able to get 9 kills in like 15 minutes by maxing my Q and using ignite and my ult


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Yeah Sona mid is totally possible. It's not played often though because it lacks waveclear and people can make her lose cs easily if they shove the wave repeatedly, but try it out a bunch if it sounds fun to you. It's definitely something you'd want to try in draft pick so you don't pick it into something like a Viktor, Vel'koz, or other waveclear mids.



Btw Akali is in meta again (in Korea atm). The new build on her is full tank, with a titantic hydra, and a triforce in there. The energy buffs on Q let you absolutely spam E and you still do a mess of damage.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Yeah Sona mid is totally possible. It's not played often though because it lacks waveclear and people can make her lose cs easily if they shove the wave repeatedly, but try it out a bunch if it sounds fun to you. It's definitely something you'd want to try in draft pick so you don't pick it into something like a Viktor, Vel'koz, or other waveclear mids.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Akali is in meta again (in Korea atm). The new build on her is full tank, with a titantic hydra, and a triforce in there. The energy buffs on Q let you absolutely spam E and you still do a mess of damage.



not exactly sure what 'meta' means because im a nub but what does the full build inquire?  like is their a link or is it just hydra, triforce, and hextech

- - - Post Merge - - -

and is it bad i like this


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Uh, meta more or less means what's considered the most "optimal" things. Top tier stuff more or less.


The build apparently varies, and is _super_ situational depending on the game. I'm watching Voyboy use the build (to a lot of success) and he's building Sunfire, Gunblade, Spirit Visage, idk what he's building after.


And naw, DeLux jam is catchy af


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Uh, meta more or less means what's considered the most "optimal" things. Top tier stuff more or less.
> 
> 
> The build apparently varies, and is _super_ situational depending on the game. I'm watching Voyboy use the build (to a lot of success) and he's building Sunfire, Gunblade, Spirit Visage, idk what he's building after.
> 
> 
> And naw, DeLux jam is catchy af



is the video on youtube or twitch? and yes it is omf


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

It was a livestream

http://www.twitch.tv/voyboy


----------



## Beardo

I play Sona mid when I'm doing normals with my friends. 

I listened to an hour long version of the DeLUX jam no regrets

Also, Nunu support is baller right now. He's awesome to helping with dragon and baron, and his blood boil is amazing


----------



## Raffy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> ok ty c: and do you think Sona mid is possible?  I played sona support and was able to get 9 kills in like 15 minutes by maxing my Q and using ignite and my ult



i am a sona main and can confirm that sona mid is totally possible. 
in normals its pretty fun to play bcus alot of people do not know what to do 

late game, your aa + q buff + powerchord does so much damage. 

when i build her, i take normal ap mid starter. 
start with sheen, then chalice and build boots somewhere in there.
then the holy grail thing and then lich bane.
after that i just build whatever i feel lol


----------



## gazea9r

That jam...what is this greatness that has just tickled my ears?! Officially going to use this a ringtone for someone on my contacts who sounds like Lux haha. Okay, now I paused typing to go listen to more...what is happening haha. 

I've been seeing more Akali in normals, granted I only played about 5 games yesterday but I had an Akali in 3 of them. 

I also just listened to that video about 7 times now >.> Time to watch some streams to see what and who everyone is using out there. I just got done catching up on all the patch notes that I  missed since October lol.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

lel after watching the hour version, i have come to the conclusion that i want this skin back


----------



## VividVero

Keep neglecting to post my info here but I play league casually and need a new squad. I'm a scrubbing level 30 unranked supp Brand main. I'm kinda rusty due to having taken many long breaks; I had an extensive surgery earlier this year and during that time frame my reg squad dropped off the face the earth. ;3; Anyone who can offer great tips or just wants to be bronze trash with me feel free to add me or VM me! IGN is Imaraba~


----------



## Beardo

Warrior Princess Sivir is my life tbh


----------



## Sona

hai guise
my boyfriend and I are looking for people to play league with c:
we kinda shy so maybe not a big group but a couple people would be nice ;o;

We typically play ARAM and bot games because playing normal PVP we come across really rude people and it's kinda of pushed us away from it ;q;

We're still learning and aren't the best at the game but find it really fun! We play while in call so hopefully you're up for that too!  I main Sona or rather - she's my favorite champ to play even though I'm not the best at her xD ! 

Let me know if you wanna play wit us  


NA server
Me - Rei: My current favorite champs to play are Sona, Lux, Ahri, Nami, Gragas, Janna

Him -  Zan: His current favorite champs are Kog'Maw, Illaoi, Ekko, Karma, Yasuo, Zed, Ezreal, Rumble, Bard, Le 'Blanc, Sion, Jhin.


----------



## gazea9r

Zodiac Crossing said:


> lel after watching the hour version, i have come to the conclusion that i want this skin back



Ahaha xD. My boyfriend heard me playing it early this morning as I was heading to work, he got up and told me to "turn that annoying light throwing wench off" xD I have found my new alarm sound.



VividVero said:


> Keep neglecting to post my info here but I play league casually and need a new squad. I'm a scrubbing level 30 unranked supp Brand main. I'm kinda rusty due to having taken many long breaks; I had an extensive surgery earlier this year and during that time frame my reg squad dropped off the face the earth. ;3; Anyone who can offer great tips or just wants to be bronze trash with me feel free to add me or VM me! IGN is Imaraba~



Does unranked count as being bronze trash? Lol cause I'm totally trash at playing.



Beardo said:


> Warrior Princess Sivir is my life tbh


Did Sivir have a PAX skin? ._. I feel like...my collection is incomplete if that is true.



Sona said:


> hai guise
> my boyfriend and I are looking for people to play league with c:
> we kinda shy so maybe not a big group but a couple people would be nice ;o;
> 
> We typically play ARAM and bot games because playing normal PVP we come across really rude people and it's kinda of pushed us away from it ;q;
> 
> We're still learning and aren't the best at the game but find it really fun! We play while in call so hopefully you're up for that too!  I main Sona or rather - she's my favorite champ to play even though I'm not the best at her xD !
> 
> Let me know if you wanna play wit us
> 
> 
> NA server
> Me - Rei: My current favorite champs to play are Sona, Lux, Ahri, Nami, Gragas, Janna
> 
> Him -  Zan: His current favorite champs are Kog'Maw, Illaoi, Ekko, Karma, Yasuo, Zed, Ezreal, Rumble, Bard, Le 'Blanc, Sion, Jhin.



You play ARAMs? My kind of folks! I would totally add, if I wasn't so embarrassed with how I play. You can ask pandapples and That Zephyr Guy.


----------



## VividVero

gazea9r said:


> Does unranked count as being bronze trash? Lol cause I'm totally trash at playing.




lol I feel you. I've been told by some people that it's worst than it since you're too much of a wuss to even be ranked. Others have told me it's better since people don't know how bad you are yet. LOL


----------



## Isabella

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Isn't Elise supposed to be a hard pick-up?


ahaha I just got Elise too. She's really strong at the moment, took a few games to get used to ganking styles and stuff but wow she's fun. def gonna be one of my junglers once I play it more.


That Zephyr Guy said:


> Yeah this is usually what I do. I've been playing a lot of Nami during free week (she's so goddamn fun) and people don't really expect the damage+lockdown from an E+AA+W+AA+Q+AA combo


I'm a nami main and yea agreed with this, also it might be weird but I turn smart cast off for her Q. I prefer having the little circle to aim, I think the problem with some nami players is they keep smart cast on and have to guess where to hit then miss, thus wasting mana and stuff. Takes a LOT of experience to be able to predict where the enemies gonna go, you always wanna think a few steps ahead of them if that makes sense? idk but yeah she's so fun I still enjoy her after hundreds of games lmao



VividVero said:


> lol I feel you. I've been told by some people that it's worst than it since you're too much of a wuss to even be ranked. Others have told me it's better since people don't know how bad you are yet. LOL



honestly I wouldn't go into ranked until you're comfortable with 2 roles and a few champs for each of those roles. make sure you become an expert in the few you like the best


----------



## Sona

gazea9r said:


> You play ARAMs? My kind of folks! I would totally add, if I wasn't so embarrassed with how I play. You can ask pandapples and That Zephyr Guy.



That's alright! We aren't the greatest at playing either, ARAMs are fun xD !! We dont bite c; We should play sometime ^ u ^


----------



## Raffy

im kinda wanting the "Kill them with Cuteness" skin bundle bcus im lame.
Is it worth buying or should i just save my money


----------



## Beardo

Raffy said:


> im kinda wanting the "Kill them with Cuteness" skin bundle bcus im lame.
> Is it worth buying or should i just save my money



If you play those champs, go for it. I wanted that one


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Sona said:


> hai guise
> my boyfriend and I are looking for people to play league with c:
> we kinda shy so maybe not a big group but a couple people would be nice ;o;
> 
> We typically play ARAM and bot games because playing normal PVP we come across really rude people and it's kinda of pushed us away from it ;q;
> 
> We're still learning and aren't the best at the game but find it really fun! We play while in call so hopefully you're up for that too!  I main Sona or rather - she's my favorite champ to play even though I'm not the best at her xD !
> 
> Let me know if you wanna play wit us
> 
> 
> NA server
> Me - Rei: My current favorite champs to play are Sona, Lux, Ahri, Nami, Gragas, Janna
> 
> Him -  Zan: His current favorite champs are Kog'Maw, Illaoi, Ekko, Karma, Yasuo, Zed, Ezreal, Rumble, Bard, Le 'Blanc, Sion, Jhin.



If you want to add me, my user is moongamingxx c: im still learning too so we can progress together ;u; i don't give out my skype for personal reasons, but i'm always up for a good match.  I'm level 17 and play blind pick, but if i'm testing out a new champ, ill play a hard bot match


----------



## Trundle

Sona said:


> That's alright! We aren't the greatest at playing either, ARAMs are fun xD !! We dont bite c; We should play sometime ^ u ^



last time I responded to a post like this on a TBT league thread I got to play with dunkey and leah because of it


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Trundle said:


> last time I responded to a post like this on a TBT league thread I got to play with dunkey and leah because of it


whos that


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Trundle said:


> last time I responded to a post like this on a TBT league thread I got to play with dunkey and leah because of it



Actually very jealous if this is true.

Tho I hear Dunkey is very unpleasant to play with outside of a call.





Added the 3 people who posted IGNs recently

Edit: I don't think those last two were IGNs and I just added some random people. Unless it was her boyfriend who placed silver season 2 lmao.


----------



## Beardo

Yay! Bronze IV

Hopefully I can get out of bronze


----------



## Sona

Trundle said:


> last time I responded to a post like this on a TBT league thread I got to play with dunkey and leah because of it



Who are they o:


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Does anyone know when hextech crafting will be available?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> Does anyone know when hextech crafting will be available?



Its available now. (New patch)


Also, hope you guys are excited to be banning Olaf and Trynd again. New Warlord's Bloodlust makes them disgustingly good again


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

when the wait queue to log in is 2 hours and 35 minutes and you make it 25 and it sets you back to the end -.-


----------



## Beardo

Zodiac Crossing said:


> when the wait queue to log in is 2 hours and 35 minutes and you make it 25 and it sets you back to the end -.-



I know! Hopefully things will get fixed soon.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

honestly now im at 3 hours.  My friend got in and she joined after me.  Idk why the time is going up, people should not be going before us who have been waiting


----------



## Omencakes

OMG love playing League of Legends!!! ACNL and LoL are my two faves!! i love to play is Sion, Heimerdinger, Ziggs, and MUNDO!!  omencakes is my username... love ARAM games


----------



## Beardo

I played an ARAM last night and actually had fun playing League

Crazy how that works...


----------



## Isabella

Omencakes said:


> OMG love playing League of Legends!!! ACNL and LoL are my two faves!! i love to play is Sion, Heimerdinger, Ziggs, and MUNDO!!  omencakes is my username... love ARAM games



I love this comment. It's so happy. I will add you on both my accounts.


----------



## Monkeyd99

gosh I haven't played league in a while, all I remember is that I was horrible. I might pick it back up when my life calms down a bit.


----------



## Beardo

Monkeyd99 said:


> gosh I haven't played league in a while, all I remember is that I was horrible. I might pick it back up when my life calms down a bit.



It's a lot of fun! Definitely worth another try


----------



## Beardo

Mid Zyra does stupid damage. I got fed to the point where my Q alone did 700 damage, and my plants were doing 200 per hit


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

kayle mid is so good too.  And i recently bought riven and holy she is a beast.  Looking to buy either Talon o Twisted Fate next


----------



## haileyphi

I'm looking for new people who play~<3
All of my friend group plays CSGo now.
Lame.
Add me, I'm Haileyphi
I main support :,D Specifically Nami.
(I know I'm cliche and lame)


----------



## Trundle

lol what changed in the game that made the meta so different? why is trynd so good now?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Trundle said:


> lol what changed in the game that made the meta so different? why is trynd so good now?



He isn't. Maybe the change the warlord's bloodlust was a small buff to him (maybe), but Fervor is still way better.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

haileyphi said:


> I'm looking for new people who play~<3
> All of my friend group plays CSGo now.
> Lame.
> Add me, I'm Haileyphi
> I main support :,D Specifically Nami.
> (I know I'm cliche and lame)



ill add you  im moongamingxx and i usually play Akali, Lux, or just bounce around with the free champs

- - - Post Merge - - -

and @zephyr , i apologize for the bad janna play again XD i literally bought her 2 minutes before the match, but you were an awesome sivir c: the skin was so cool too


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> ill add you  im moongamingxx and i usually play Akali, Lux, or just bounce around with the free champs
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and @zephyr , i apologize for the bad janna play again XD i literally bought her 2 minutes before the match, but you were an awesome sivir c: the skin was so cool too



Ty, and dude its fine. Janna is a very difficult support to play imo. I can't even use her properly so don't stress out about it. All that matters is you peeled for me late game and it led us to victory.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

ye  she is really fun though.  And do you know anything about the skin vault?  because i was talking to someone about Imperial Lux and that they don't sell it anymore, and they said to wait for the skin vault to open.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> ye  she is really fun though.  And do you know anything about the skin vault?  because i was talking to someone about Imperial Lux and that they don't sell it anymore, and they said to wait for the skin vault to open.



The skin vault, or the legacy vault, is just a long list of discontinued skins. They occasionally put them up for sale but you can also get them through mystery gifts.


----------



## Coriander

I play! I'm only level eight though, so I'm still figuring out how the game works. Nautilus and Lux are my baes.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

M5 Elise babyyyyy B^)


----------



## Beardo

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


There is no escape


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Coriander said:


> I play! I'm only level eight though, so I'm still figuring out how the game works. Nautilus and Lux are my baes.



ooo what your user c:


----------



## pandapples

So I name changed but I have no idea where that google doc is to edit my name. If anyone wants to play my summoner name is miaow. I can go on a smurf too if under lvl 30. 

When clubs come out this patch maybe we can make a TBT club?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

pandapples said:


> So I name changed but I have no idea where that google doc is to edit my name. If anyone wants to play my summoner name is miaow. I can go on a smurf too if under lvl 30.
> 
> When clubs come out this patch maybe we can make a TBT club?




I like the idea of a TBT club tbh.



Yo so I'm loving the new champion so far. I might play him a ton like I have been with Jhin


----------



## gazea9r

Beardo said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> There is no escape



I died when I saw this,  your signature goes so well with it lol. 



Coriander said:


> I play! I'm only level eight though, so I'm still figuring out how the game works. Nautilus and Lux are my baes.



Please do share your ign  



pandapples said:


> So I name changed but I have no idea where that google doc is to edit my name. If anyone wants to play my summoner name is miaow. I can go on a smurf too if under lvl 30.
> 
> When clubs come out this patch maybe we can make a TBT club?





That Zephyr Guy said:


> I like the idea of a TBT club tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo so I'm loving the new champion so far. I might play him a ton like I have been with Jhin



Agreeing with Zephyr, a TBT group would be nice 

Also, I haven't seen any gameplays for the new champion, but he reminded me of what's his face from Marvel lol. Will probably go spectate games if he's in any of them. Another note, I have yet to have tested Jhin out either...but his flowers are so annoying lol.


----------



## Beardo

The club sounds awesome! Great idea


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

gazea9r said:


> I died when I saw this,  your signature goes so well with it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do share your ign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreeing with Zephyr, a TBT group would be nice
> 
> Also, I haven't seen any gameplays for the new champion, but he reminded me of what's his face from Marvel lol. Will probably go spectate games if he's in any of them. Another note, I have yet to have tested Jhin out either...but his flowers are so annoying lol.


----------



## gazea9r

Thanks Zephyr! He looks fun to play and I like his design ;o at least the original skin. Not too sure how I feel about his fire(?) skin.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

i like the original skin much better but my friend's brother loves the fire one ;^;


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I'd rather be a star dragon than your standard fire dragon tyvm


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

is anyone here good with computers?  Because i had  a question; if i wanted to make my mac book run league faster, what would i add?  RAM?  Other stuff? I don't want to have to wait for the desk top computer to be open to play league and want to use my mc book, but it takes a while to just open up the LoL client.


----------



## Beardo

Zodiac Crossing said:


> is anyone here good with computers?  Because i had  a question; if i wanted to make my mac book run league faster, what would i add?  RAM?  Other stuff? I don't want to have to wait for the desk top computer to be open to play league and want to use my mc book, but it takes a while to just open up the LoL client.



Internet connection and where you are in comparison to the servers make a huge difference for in game/loading screens. Not too sure about starting up the game itself, though


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I made a TBT group


----------



## pandapples

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I made a TBT group



TY! I relogged to make my club whew


----------



## Kiikay

eeeeppp. I've recently went back on league cause of aurelion sol. He looks so neattttt
Anyways, who ever would like to add me my ign is pidnts. c:


----------



## pandapples

Kiikay said:


> eeeeppp. I've recently went back on league cause of aurelion sol. He looks so neattttt
> Anyways, who ever would like to add me my ign is pidnts. c:



Hi! Feel free to add miaow (main) or smol (smurf) 

I am so satisfied with this club thing


----------



## Squidward

pandapples said:


> Hi! Feel free to add miaow (main) or smol (smurf)
> 
> I am so satisfied with this club thing
> 
> View attachment 167085



This club feature sounds neat!


----------



## Beardo

I'd be happy to make it, just gotta know who's interested and what kind of name you'd like to have


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Beardo said:


> I'd be happy to make it, just gotta know who's interested and what kind of name you'd like to have



It's already made


----------



## Kiikay

If there is a club for here I would like to join o:


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

If anybody wants to join the TBT club add me on League on the NA server. My IGN is Zephyrolol


----------



## Raffy

That Zephyr Guy said:


> If anybody wants to join the TBT club add me on League on the NA server. My IGN is Zephyrolol



I added you, I'm RaffyQuack if anyone else wants to add me too


----------



## Hopeless Opus

I had no idea this thread existed and I'm so happy it does.

I feel like I'm the only one who plays League that loves the Yordles the most. I main Tristana and I'm really looking forward to starting to play Rumble. I've also been playing Poppy (but I'm not that good at her yet). I find most of the yordles cute but I have an undying hatred for Heimerdinger and I'm not the /biggest/ fan of Teemo.

I really want them to make a new Yordle soon like it has been soooo long and it's really upsetting.


----------



## Beardo

Hopeless Opus said:


> I had no idea this thread existed and I'm so happy it does.
> 
> I feel like I'm the only one who plays League that loves the Yordles the most. I main Tristana and I'm really looking forward to starting to play Rumble. I've also been playing Poppy (but I'm not that good at her yet). I find most of the yordles cute but I have an undying hatred for Heimerdinger and I'm not the /biggest/ fan of Teemo.
> 
> I really want them to make a new Yordle soon like it has been soooo long and it's really upsetting.



Having an all yordle team is so much fun! Currently, I've been playing a lot of Lulu


Also, can we talk about Kindred? I played them last night, and had a ton of fun. It's a shame everyone kinda forgot about them. Playing Kindred ADC is probably the most fun I've had playing League in a while


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Beardo said:


> Having an all yordle team is so much fun! Currently, I've been playing a lot of Lulu
> 
> 
> Also, can we talk about Kindred? I played them last night, and had a ton of fun. It's a shame everyone kinda forgot about them. Playing Kindred ADC is probably the most fun I've had playing League in a while



I find kindred is far better in the jungle because they have the best dueling in the game at level 3 - meaning they can invade basically whoever they'd like and if nobody interferes they win.


----------



## Gregriii

jhin is so easy


----------



## Beardo

I found an awesome Kindred ADC build

Start with dagger and 4 pots, rush Runaan's and Berserker's, Tri-Force, Statikk Shiv, Rapid Firecannon, and either Bloodthirster or Mercurial depending on the enemy team.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Beardo said:


> I found an awesome Kindred ADC build
> 
> Start with dagger and 4 pots, rush Runaan's and Berserker's, Tri-Force, Statikk Shiv, Rapid Firecannon, and either Bloodthirster or Mercurial depending on the enemy team.



I'd personally replace the TForce with a bork.

Reason being that Kindred has one of the lowest base ADs in the game so Tforce isn't cost effective considering Tforce is one of the most expensive items in the game. Bork would probably be far better because you still get the kiting/chasing potential from the active, and the passive stacks very well with kindred's passive and both of which are applied on the runaan bolts

You also probably don't want to stack crit on kindred as she's more on-hit focused rather than crit focused. Try getting items that gives her armorpen and focus on building around the passive more.

The build I use is:

Bork -> Runaans -> LW/Youmuu's -> Mercurial -> Death's Dance


The more lifesteal you have, the better, because the longer you're alive the more you can apply your passive.

This build gives you 35% lifesteal, and it'll give you lifesteal from the damage your passive gives you. Which is HUGE.


----------



## Beardo

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'd personally replace the TForce with a bork.
> 
> Reason being that Kindred has one of the lowest base ADs in the game so Tforce isn't cost effective considering Tforce is one of the most expensive items in the game. Bork would probably be far better because you still get the kiting/chasing potential from the active, and the passive stacks very well with kindred's passive and both of which are applied on the runaan bolts
> 
> You also probably don't want to stack crit on kindred as she's more on-hit focused rather than crit focused. Try getting items that gives her armorpen and focus on building around the passive more.
> 
> The build I use is:
> 
> Bork -> Runaans -> LW/Youmuu's -> Mercurial -> Death's Dance
> 
> 
> The more lifesteal you have, the better, because the longer you're alive the more you can apply your passive.
> 
> This build gives you 35% lifesteal, and it'll give you lifesteal from the damage your passive gives you. Which is HUGE.



I try not to count on my passive considering getting stacks is a pain in the ass. I mean, I can mark someone all I want, but relying on getting that kill is something else, especially with the people I end up playing with. Still, I'll try it out at some point.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

when you get an S every game today but you still manage to lose every game


----------



## Raffy

how 2 get out of bronze?

im support main and idk who to play lol


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Raffy said:


> how 2 get out of bronze?
> 
> im support main and idk who to play lol



Being a support main in bronze is a special sort of masochism.

Maybe pick up mid or jungle? Those two roles have the highest ability to carry due to their early map presence. I find a lot of success with junglers/laners who have a very strong early game. Jungle pantheon is stupid strong atm


----------



## Beardo

Raffy said:


> how 2 get out of bronze?
> 
> im support main and idk who to play lol



Best supports for bronze:
Janna
Not difficult, but can carry a game as long as you can hit buttons at the right time
Leona
Lots of damage and tanky
Lulu
Once again, not too hard, but can impact a game heavily




That Zephyr Guy said:


> when you get an S every game today but you still manage to lose every game



Tfw when you finally get 3 key shards, and open a chest to find a Zed skin

I don't own Zed

gg rito


----------



## Kiikay

i just want keeeeeeeeys stop giving me chests


----------



## pandapples

Raffy said:


> how 2 get out of bronze?
> 
> im support main and idk who to play lol



Getting out of bronze with support sounds really hard because you rely on your adc to not be so brain dead which is a coin toss in bronze. Actually, it's prob higher % than a coin toss tbh... lol unless you find a good duo. You can try ap supports like zyra and brand who will prob do like most dmg in the game. Leona is also prob easy to use to feed your carry with. 

I took a quick look at your profile. You should probably buy runes to fill a whole page. They make a difference.


----------



## Luxsama

Raffy said:


> how 2 get out of bronze?
> 
> im support main and idk who to play lol



I was placed in Bronze 3 last season and got to Silver 2 just by alternating Leona and Annie

people in low elo don't know how to cope with a lot of cc

(im in gold now wooo)


----------



## Raffy

pandapples said:


> Getting out of bronze with support sounds really hard because you rely on your adc to not be so brain dead which is a coin toss in bronze. Actually, it's prob higher % than a coin toss tbh... lol unless you find a good duo. You can try ap supports like zyra and brand who will prob do like most dmg in the game. Leona is also prob easy to use to feed your carry with.
> 
> I took a quick look at your profile. You should probably buy runes to fill a whole page. They make a difference.



what runes should i buy? im trying to save up for champs and i dont really know who to buy for my role in my elo and i want to try out new champs. 
should i just stop saving up and buy runes for the champs i play now or should i just keep playing normals until I get enough to buy them. I was thinking of buying zyra or thresh so im saving up for either one right now.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Raffy said:


> what runes should i buy? im trying to save up for champs and i dont really know who to buy for my role in my elo and i want to try out new champs.
> should i just stop saving up and buy runes for the champs i play now or should i just keep playing normals until I get enough to buy them. I was thinking of buying zyra or thresh so im saving up for either one right now.



You can generally get by with 2 pages.

On a budget, this is what I'd run:

AP: MPen Reds, Armor Yellows, MR Blues, AP Quints
AD/Tanky: AD Reds, Armor Yellows, MR Blues, AS Quints



of course some champions run more efficiently on more specific runes, but in low elo it doesn't really matter.

This setup is super efficient because it means you can efficiently run on only 2 runepages, and 75% of the runes are shared between the pages as well.


As you get more IP and get more runepages, you can make more pages for specific champions/matchups.


----------



## Justin

Could someone add me to the TBT club? My IGN is FearMySummons


----------



## Raffy

That Zephyr Guy said:


> You can generally get by with 2 pages.
> 
> On a budget, this is what I'd run:
> 
> AP: MPen Reds, Armor Yellows, MR Blues, AP Quints
> AD/Tanky: AD Reds, Armor Yellows, MR Blues, AS Quints
> 
> 
> 
> of course some champions run more efficiently on more specific runes, but in low elo it doesn't really matter.
> 
> This setup is super efficient because it means you can efficiently run on only 2 runepages, and 75% of the runes are shared between the pages as well.
> 
> 
> As you get more IP and get more runepages, you can make more pages for specific champions/matchups.



I've started with that ap support rune page already, from looking at guides.
I guess I main sona rn so I split the yellows into 4 armor 5 health.

thanks for the help guys, i appreciate it


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

been maining Lux support more then lux mid.  Just got Star Guardian skin too and like it a lot more than the sorceress skin .  I know its not good to only play one champ for a while but ive been practicing really hard and now im at level 29  hoping the support will prepare me for mid lane lux {i sucked very bad and have been practicing landing skill shots as support} i also feel Lux support is better with barrier then exhaust


----------



## Justin

Zodiac Crossing said:


> been maining Lux support more then lux mid.  Just got Star Guardian skin too and like it a lot more than the sorceress skin .  I know its not good to only play one champ for a while but ive been practicing really hard and now im at level 29  hoping the support will prepare me for mid lane lux {i sucked very bad and have been practicing landing skill shots as support} i also feel Lux support is better with barrier then exhaust



Star Guardian is probably one of the best skins in the entire game honestly. She's great as mid and support, I play both pretty often.


----------



## Kiikay

AURELION SOL IS OUTTTTT *MANLY TEARS*
gonna closet play him cause I know i'll be bad with him LOL


----------



## pandapples

Yesyes more skins for the star guardian line pls

Star dragon looks fun (and pretty), but I'm so cheap I'll wait til he's on free week rotation to try him out.


----------



## LilyACNL

YES
I'm so glad I found this here, my name is Azuki K,
so if you wanna play, just reply with your username, I will add you back.


----------



## Gregriii

it's a shame most of u are in NA :/ :ccc


----------



## Kiikay

au sol... his feet, theyre so tiny compared to the rest of his body. So cute LOL.


----------



## LilyACNL

I've actually been looking for people to play with I am in NA so if you'd like to play, perhaps leave me a visitor message? c:


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Sol is too annoying *^* im very annoyed at his passive and his extension ability.  It doesnt take away enough mana so he can keep out longer.  At least take away his tankiness or something.  Other than that 1 more win and im at 30 !! ps they should make star guardian ahri, akali, oriana, and malphite


----------



## haileyphi

*Anyone play wanna play League sometime?*

I wanna find new people to play League with~
My summ name is prncess !
Go ahead and either add me or post yours below for others to add.

And!!
I learned of a new thing called Discord! https://discordapp.com/
You can either download it or use the web one, but I will make a League chat room for anyone who wants to join, so let me know on that?


----------



## RainbowCherry

Which server? EUW? NA? ...Oceania? ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)


----------



## gazea9r

She's on NA ;]


----------



## RainbowCherry

O-oh. W-well, EUW is better anyway...

*sob* everyone on here is NA I've got nothing to do but play randoms


----------



## gazea9r

Lol do they not allow you to make an account on different servers anymore? 
I made an EUW account a long time ago (I play NA) and was able to play on EUW for a few months before forgetting my password and the email I used to sign up for it.


----------



## RainbowCherry

gazea9r said:


> Lol do they not allow you to make an account on different servers anymore?
> I made an EUW account a long time ago (I play NA) and was able to play on EUW for a few months before forgetting my password and the email I used to sign up for it.



...Oh.



Oh. Well. I'm gonna do that.


----------



## gazea9r

Lol you just need to change the region when you sign up.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if you do end up making one, post it (and your EUW) IGN in the League of Legends thread if you haven't done so already^^


----------



## haileyphi

Eyyo, I am NA~ Lol. If either of you wanna join the server, let me know.


----------



## RainbowCherry

gazea9r said:


> Lol you just need to change the region when you sign up.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, if you do end up making one, post it (and your EUW) IGN in the League of Legends thread if you haven't done so already^^



Doesn't work for me, it just returns to create screen. Correct me if I'm wrong, but can you not transfer accounts across servers?


----------



## gazea9r

RainbowCherry said:


> Doesn't work for me, it just returns to create screen. Correct me if I'm wrong, but can you not transfer accounts across servers?



You can. It costs RP to transfer your account though.
Here's more information it it: right here.

Btw I just created an EUW account...and could download the EUW client.


----------



## RainbowCherry

gazea9r said:


> You can. It costs RP to transfer your account though.
> Here's more information it it: right here.
> 
> Btw I just created an EUW account...and could download the EUW client.



*cough*I have spare RP*cough*
It says that it is accessible, but it doesn't seem to work. Just awkwardly resets. I've checked all the fields, and they're fine. I've checked the thread, and that's issues with _account_ transfer, not making anew, yes?


----------



## gazea9r

I'm not too sure. Honestly I've never tried to transfer my account and I just created an EUW account, downloaded the client for the region (after uninstalling the NA one just to start off fresh). I'm not trying to see if I can switch between regions on the client ( EUW -> NA) and see how logging in with my NA account goes. 


SOMEONE WITH BETTER LEAGUE KNOWLEDGE, HALP PLS.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Was able to login to both accounts seamlessly twice now. Were you having issues creating a new account for the NA region?


----------



## RainbowCherry

gazea9r said:


> I'm not too sure. Honestly I've never tried to transfer my account and I just created an EUW account, downloaded the client for the region (after uninstalling the NA one just to start off fresh). I'm not trying to see if I can switch between regions on the client ( EUW -> NA) and see how logging in with my NA account goes.
> 
> 
> SOMEONE WITH BETTER LEAGUE KNOWLEDGE, HALP PLS.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Was able to login to both accounts seamlessly twice now. Were you having issues creating a new account for the NA region?



Yes. It just stays up straight with no change, just says loading and goes back to play now without doing anything at all.


----------



## Gregriii

So you want to create a NA account right?? Or download the NA client?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

There isn't an NA client. You can connect to any basic server with the normal client so long as you have an account on that server.


----------



## gazea9r

I'm trying to understand why they're having trouble creating an account :[ 
I haven't had any issues with creating an account for a different region (just made one for Japan with no issues). 

Try deleting your cache/history and open a new window and see if that will help?


----------



## Squidward

I had this problem like 3 years ago. What I ended up doing was creating the account on my cellphone and it worked.


----------



## RainbowCherry

I got it to work! I had to change the URL from EUW to NA _and_ the region name so it'd be the default option. My Summoner (thanks, riot lore department)'s name is called is Eluem Loyce, if you'd like to play.


----------



## Beardo

Waiting for Aurelion Sol to get nerfed into oblivion. He's so broken right now smh

Also, anyone willing to trade mystery skins back and forth at some point? I have a few dollars to spare and want some mystery skins.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Aurelion Sol isn't even overpowered lmao, he just has a built in wombo similar to Orianna.

The stun is _super_ telegraphed and he's insanely vulnerable without it since it's on like a 10s cooldown, and his stars instantly come back in the moment he's cc'd (and their hitbox is so hard to keep on someone)

The only thing they should nerf on him imo is the  cooldown on his ult - because an ult _that_ strong should not be coming up every 50 seconds.


----------



## Beardo

His stupid star things that go around him do wayyy too much, meaning unless you're a tanky melee champ, you aren't getting anywhere near him. Plus, ranged champs still have to get close so squishies (Kindred, Anivia, Ori, ect.) can't get to him either. A nerf on the radius of his stars, and a smaller area on the stun would be nice. He's just too hard to kill.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Beardo said:


> His stupid star things that go around him do wayyy too much, meaning unless you're a tanky melee champ, you aren't getting anywhere near him. Plus, ranged champs still have to get close so squishies (Kindred, Anivia, Ori, ect.) can't get to him either. A nerf on the radius of his stars, and a smaller area on the stun would be nice. He's just too hard to kill.



A nerf on the radius of his stars would be a buff against his counterpicks since they'd have less room to dance inside of his orbit.


----------



## Squidward

They'll prob nerf him if he's a newly released champion right? Right??


----------



## Justin

Sol seems pretty balanced to me, this is from playing with and against him so far. Riot manages to release overall well-balanced champions these days honestly. Or at least they have come a loooooong way from before.


----------



## LethalLulu

It's just super infuriating how everyone seems to bandwagon on the idea of banning new champs _every time_ a new one comes out.  Like I understand that in ranked, no one wants to deal with new champs in ranked, either with dumb teammates trying them out for the first time, or playing against a champ you don't know how to counter play.  But why do it in normals?

Then again, I don't start playing new champs until they hit 6300 ip.  Once I buy all the champs, I'll stop doing that.  (so close!  >10 left!)


----------



## Squidward

I'm not confident enough for this game ;w;


----------



## Tinkalila

I just hit level 30 recently! My username is same as here. I main Miss Fortune and Vi!


----------



## pandapples

LethalLulu said:


> It's just super infuriating how everyone seems to bandwagon on the idea of banning new champs _every time_ a new one comes out.  Like I understand that in ranked, no one wants to deal with new champs in ranked, either with dumb teammates trying them out for the first time, or playing against a champ you don't know how to counter play.  But why do it in normals?
> 
> Then again, I don't start playing new champs until they hit 6300 ip.  Once I buy all the champs, I'll stop doing that.  (so close!  >10 left!)



Is blind norms not an option? I personally dislike draft cause the process takes so long.. it's nice not to have mirror matchups though.



Tinkalila said:


> I just hit level 30 recently! My username is same as here. I main Miss Fortune and Vi!



Grats on 30! 


I wrote on the tbt club last week but no one responded OTL someone play with me pls


----------



## LethalLulu

pandapples said:


> Is blind norms not an option? I personally dislike draft cause the process takes so long.. it's nice not to have mirror matchups though.



Yes, that is true, but I've only had bad experiences in blind.  Literally the last time I played blind (although this was on my smurf), we ended up lane swapping.  I was support, and a master yi took teleport and refused to leave bot lane.  So twitch and I went top.  We ended up massacring them (I am playing with other smurfs, too, I should mention.  I usually only play bots on my smurf, but I wanted to be matched up against dyrus and trick2g LOL), presumably because their toplaner was on tilt from the lane swap.  My twitch was extremely nice, though.

Anyway, rambling less, I've been met with a much higher percentage of toxic players in blind than I have in draft.  
I also love counter-picking, and knowing what summoner I should take (midlane specifically) based on my enemy laner.


----------



## Beardo

Lol I usually don't ban new champs, but Illaoi ans Aurelian Sol were exceptions. They're both major pains in the ass, unless I'm playing a tank.


----------



## LethalLulu

I never ban new champs in normals.  It's just not fun in my opinion.  They released a sick champ, let's see it!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

LethalLulu said:


> I never ban new champs in normals.  It's just not fun in my opinion.  They released a sick champ, let's see it!



when people ban the new champ in normals I play the champion I one-tricked all the way up to mid gold and drag people up and down the rift as punishment

stuff like this happens


----------



## Beardo

LethalLulu said:


> I never ban new champs in normals.  It's just not fun in my opinion.  They released a sick champ, let's see it!



Oh, I was talking ranked lol


----------



## LethalLulu

Beardo said:


> Oh, I was talking ranked lol



Well, pfft, go ban them.  You can see my whole rant about it above.  I am totally for banning new champs in ranked and I gave my reasoning why.


----------



## Beardo

LethalLulu said:


> Well, pfft, go ban them.  You can see my whole rant about it above.  I am totally for banning new champs in ranked and I gave my reasoning why.



I agree with all of what you said


----------



## LethalLulu

Beardo said:


> I agree with all of what you said



Haha, Zephyr and I have the same mentality about it.


----------



## Gregriii

I got Vel Koz in a chest and HOW THE **** DOES HE WORK!?!?!! I couldnt land a single skillshot in my first match with him :////


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Gregriii said:


> I got Vel Koz in a chest and HOW THE **** DOES HE WORK!?!?!! I couldnt land a single skillshot in my first match with him :////



Did someone say Velkoz?









Max W > Q > E

Don't try to angle your Q unless they're out of range or behind something.

W has 0 cast time so you can cast it while casting other spells.

E->W->Q->R will 100-0 most champions in midlane if you can hit all of the shots, and if you hit E they're held in place long enough for you to do that.

Buy Magic Pen over AP because he has high base damages but fairly mediocre scaling.

Never take ignite.

Spam CTRL+3


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Did someone say Velkoz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max W > Q > E
> 
> Don't try to angle your Q unless they're out of range or behind something.
> 
> W has 0 cast time so you can cast it while casting other spells.
> 
> E->W->Q->R will 100-0 most champions in midlane if you can hit all of the shots, and if you hit E they're held in place long enough for you to do that.
> 
> Buy Magic Pen over AP because he has high base damages but fairly mediocre scaling.
> 
> Never take ignite.
> 
> Spam CTRL+3



Can't wait to try this out lol!


----------



## Raffy

wow league looks great


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Hey look, Draven's on free week.


----------



## Squidward

Raffy said:


> wow league looks great



o wow


----------



## Kiikay

Found this on tumblr lol. 






so if someone get's the draven skin, everyone in team is replaced with draven's head? omg.


----------



## pandapples

meowkai and the cat icon are the best things ever


----------



## Raffy

Kiikay said:


> Found this on tumblr lol.
> 
> 
> 
> so if someone get's the draven skin, everyone in team is replaced with draven's head? omg.[/QUOTE]
> 
> [s]its literally every game you will have the draven heads, everyone has it until april 3rd[/s]
> 
> jk that is not true, i guess it is when someone has that draven skin


----------



## Beardo

I want Draven pls


----------



## LethalLulu

I had to buy that draven skin, I couldn't resist.  I also bought meowki.


----------



## cinny

LethalLulu said:


> I had to buy that draven skin, I couldn't resist.  I also bought meowki.



The meowki skin is adorable yo. & 10/10 your avatar


----------



## LethalLulu

cinny said:


> The meowki skin is adorable yo. & 10/10 your avatar



Lol thank you


----------



## Beardo

LethalLulu said:


> I had to buy that draven skin, I couldn't resist.  I also bought meowki.



omg we need to play because I want to see Ori with a Draven head XD


----------



## LethalLulu

Beardo said:


> omg we need to play because I want to see Ori with a Draven head XD



Lol but Im ass with draven
I just really like skins xD


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

hi again c:
i need some new people to play with  my user is moongamingxx and im a level 30 and a lux main.  I usually stick to support and mid
also, _everytime im mid i have to face a stupid zed_
on another note, give me some champion suggestions that are fun to play c: i prefer no jg champs because i have no idea how to jg LOL


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> hi again c:
> i need some new people to play with  my user is moongamingxx and im a level 30 and a lux main.  I usually stick to support and mid
> also, _everytime im mid i have to face a stupid zed_
> on another note, give me some champion suggestions that are fun to play c: i prefer no jg champs because i have no idea how to jg LOL



Play Zed. If you learn how to play him you'll know how to play against him.


----------



## cinny

Zodiac Crossing said:


> hi again c:
> i need some new people to play with  my user is moongamingxx and im a level 30 and a lux main.  I usually stick to support and mid
> also, _everytime im mid i have to face a stupid zed_
> on another note, give me some champion suggestions that are fun to play c: i prefer no jg champs because i have no idea how to jg LOL



I rarely play but I'll add ya!! Will start playing in the summer ;v;
The last time I jungled was the end of season 2 or 3? & evelyn rofl.
but fr... whenever I played normals w/ my bf & his friends; I would get zed, yasuo or viktor rip.

you should play ahri, corki, tf, or leblanc 8) they are fun & pre good.


----------



## Squidward

Ayee can someone add me to the group?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

tfw you penta while trollbuilding

ft. beardo


----------



## Beardo

That Zephyr Guy said:


> tfw you penta while trollbuilding
> 
> ft. beardo



I straight up died when you did that like "ooops just got a penta MB GUYS"


----------



## Wolfycheeks

I gave up on league after the new season. I got placed in Silver 4 before this season, and worked my way up till S2, then the new season came, I won 9 of 10 games, got placed in Bronze 4. Impossible to get out when you're mainly playing soloque, and your team is either unranked or bronze. I was so happy about being Silver 2, worked really hard for it too. It's just unfair how it works.


----------



## LethalLulu

Wolfycheeks said:


> I gave up on league after the new season. I got placed in Silver 4 before this season, and worked my way up till S2, then the new season came, I won 9 of 10 games, got placed in Bronze 4. Impossible to get out when you're mainly playing soloque, and your team is either unranked or bronze. I was so happy about being Silver 2, worked really hard for it too. It's just unfair how it works.



Yah, that is ridiculous.  I am unranked, so that part did not effect me.  I personally despise this season compared to season 5, just because of the meta changes.  Starting in early season 5, where team fighting was a HUGE aspect of the game, it became my strongest point.  I may do poorly in laning, or 1v1's, etc, but when it came to those huge 5v5 team fights, I excelled.  Now in season 6, it's so rare to have them.  It's all about split pushing (which is my weakest point), small skirmishes (another one of my weaker points), and picks (wow, another weak point).

This season basically shat on everything I was good at, and brought out all of my weaknesses.  

Also I miss season 5 cinderhulk kek.


----------



## Raffy

Okay so I just won a game and got my third key fragment so I could open a chest, I went to open it and I got 



Spoiler: clicky











On the first day of Draven Day, I refunded my dj sona skin and bought it again, and got 



Spoiler: clicky











so I think riot wants me to play tristana, I'm not going to get that firefighter tristana skin because the dragon trainer is cuter to me and aaaaaaaaaa idk i just dont like it


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

man why do people have to be so rude :/ trying the free champs and get screamed at by a leona that i "shouldnt type one more **** word" because i died 4 times lol


----------



## LethalLulu

Raffy said:


> Okay so I just won a game and got my third key fragment so I could open a chest, I went to open it and I got
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the first day of Draven Day, I refunded my dj sona skin and bought it again, and got
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I think riot wants me to play tristana, I'm not going to get that firefighter tristana skin because the dragon trainer is cuter to me and aaaaaaaaaa idk i just dont like it


I have firefighter trist, too, and I'm not a huge fan of it, lol.  I use rocket girl.


----------



## pandapples

Raffy said:


> Okay so I just won a game and got my third key fragment so I could open a chest, I went to open it and I got
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the first day of Draven Day, I refunded my dj sona skin and bought it again, and got
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I think riot wants me to play tristana, I'm not going to get that firefighter tristana skin because the dragon trainer is cuter to me and aaaaaaaaaa idk i just dont like it



day 15 and still no 3rd key fragment may or may not be exaggerating


& ahh grats! dragon trainer is soooo cute.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Being a clg fan is stressful...


----------



## haileyphi

Heyyo~Add me on League: 
prncess
Looking for new people to play with


----------



## pandapples

Whenever I try to play league recently my Internet stops working or lags super bad. When I turn off league client Internet works again. Any ideas for fix?


----------



## Squidward

haileyphi said:


> Heyyo~Add me on League:
> prncess
> Looking for new people to play with



Which server are you playing on?


----------



## pandapples

yorick is actually op

totally not bugged


----------



## LethalLulu

pandapples said:


> yorick is actually op
> 
> totally not bugged



Haha, that happened to us.  He had around 420k damage lmao.  He also lost us the game, so that was not so funny :c


----------



## Beardo

Mmmm trying to not get demoted


----------



## Trundle

Beardo said:


> Mmmm trying to not get demoted



what's your rank?


----------



## LethalLulu

Welp....I officially have every teemo skin.

Send help

(skins)


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

hhhh playing sona mid later  looks super OP


----------



## LethalLulu

Zodiac Crossing said:


> hhhh playing sona mid later  looks super OP



She has high damage, and good sustain, but absolutely no wave clear.  If you're laning against anyone with any means of wavelclear, you're going to be under tower all game.  Which can be good if your jungler is good.


----------



## KarlaKGB

nice solo queue xD


----------



## Beardo

only solo queue


----------



## RainbowCherry

I've had no bad experiences in solo queue yet. Is it only a thing that happens in ranked that solo queue is terrible?


----------



## LethalLulu

RainbowCherry said:


> I've had no bad experiences in solo queue yet. Is it only a thing that happens in ranked that solo queue is terrible?



Wow you're super lucky.  I'm the lucky person who gets the most toxic people in aram.  I had a 4-man party once and they were spam pinging me and talking crap the whole game.  I was apologizing and saying it was my first time playing that champ.  (also I went 7/7 so i didn't feed...)

Some great notable things they said since I can't grab the screenshots since I'm on mobile:

-  Here, use this, it helps with gameplay (links me to a rope)
- I hope your mom dies in your arms and blames you for her death 
-  I hope you get cancer
-  more sht talking

Someone on the enemy team felt so bad, he gifted me ekko.


----------



## Gregriii

Zac AP is hella funny but also useless if you dont get the e


----------



## Beardo

Caitlyn is so much fun! I really need to get her...


----------



## Chris

Beardo said:


> Caitlyn is so much fun! I really need to get her...



I want to try her and Aurelion Sol before the rotation changes. All week I've been sitting down to play with the intention of trying them out and then never gotten around to it.


----------



## Beardo

Tina said:


> I want to try her and Aurelion Sol before the rotation changes. All week I've been sitting down to play with the intention of trying them out and then never gotten around to it.



My friend got her for me. She's a ton of fun! Haven't tried Aurelion Sol yet tho


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Tina said:


> I want to try her and Aurelion Sol before the rotation changes. All week I've been sitting down to play with the intention of trying them out and then never gotten around to it.



Wasn't aware you played, if you shoot me your IGN I'll add you to the TBT club.




Anyone play much Azir? I always get these small spurts of being like "yeah man I love Azir" but then I screw up one shuffle and it's like "why do I even play this champ."



Edit: What the hell is up with 10 minute queue times for gold level ranked


----------



## Beardo

Well, queue for bronze is like 5-10 unless you put fill or support


----------



## V-drift

I played league for a whole year, but I am still quite new to the game. That and my laptop is getting worse now so I do a lot of mistakes on my own and freeze up a lot. Haha!

These are my main for each lane so far:
Top - Nasus
Jungle - Warwick
Mid - Annie
ADC - Ashe
Support - Sona

These are my substitute so far:
Top - Garen, Renekton
Jungle - Renekton, Hecarim
Mid - Morgana
ADC - Sivir, Miss Fortune
Support - Soraka, Morgana


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Beardo said:


> Well, queue for bronze is like 5-10 unless you put fill or support



Yeah they screwed with dynamic queue last patch and now every tier has godawful queue times. I stick to normals anyway, you probably should too for a bit.


----------



## Gregriii

Oh boi get ready


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

tfw they update your main to make him broken


----------



## Isabella

urf is back babyyyyyyyy


----------



## Beardo

Karthus is so stupid on Urf lol

Same with Nidalee


----------



## Gregriii

Beardo said:


> Karthus is so stupid on Urf lol
> 
> Same with Nidalee



u havent played against Kindred I guess


----------



## LethalLulu

Gregriii said:


> u havent played against Kindred I guess



I've only seen kindred once and she didn't do much lol.  

I hate when people ban "op champs" that have like a 2% pick rate.  Yah, they're broken, but no one plays them, don't ban them.  Meanwhile leaving fizz and zed open.


----------



## Beardo

Shaco, Fizz, and Zed are so annoying oml


----------



## Gregriii

LethalLulu said:


> I've only seen kindred once and she didn't do much lol.
> 
> I hate when people ban "op champs" that have like a 2% pick rate.  Yah, they're broken, but no one plays them, don't ban them.  Meanwhile leaving fizz and zed open.





Her w has a 0.5 inside the W 

you can just dive and escape in less than 2 seconds


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I stopped having fun with URF the moment people kept tryharding it.


----------



## LethalLulu

Beardo said:


> Shaco, Fizz, and Zed are so annoying oml



Yah, those are my 3 main bans given the enemy hasn't banned them, lol.  Then evelynn and galio as backups.



Gregriii said:


> Her w has a 0.5 inside the W
> 
> you can just dive and escape in less than 2 seconds



I actually versed a kindred that did extremely well.  She slaughtered the rest of my team, but even being like 10/2 she couldn't fight me.  (I was vlad)   Vlad is now my champ for urf.  He can 1v5 with ease just by pooling all the time.  It's so un-fun, but fun.

I've been spamming karthus a lot, too.


----------



## Yeosin

I'm a league noob but feel free to add me!!

I'm mostly doing ARAMs / URF at the moment until I feel ready for actual game(s).

ThatOneCcj is my in game name.


----------



## Gregriii

LethalLulu said:


> Yah, those are my 3 main bans given the enemy hasn't banned them, lol.  Then evelynn and galio as backups.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually versed a kindred that did extremely well.  She slaughtered the rest of my team, but even being like 10/2 she couldn't fight me.  (I was vlad)   Vlad is now my champ for urf.  He can 1v5 with ease just by pooling all the time.  It's so un-fun, but fun.
> 
> I've been spamming karthus a lot, too.



Yeah, I've tried to fight Vladimir playing with Kindred but it's impossible 

He just gets heal and heal and heal and u cant stack the e because he spams the pool


----------



## kazaf

Are we all talking about the NA sever?


----------



## Yeosin

kazaf said:


> Are we all talking about the NA sever?



I think this thread is a generalized league thread, however I personally am on the NA server as I'm assuming most of these people are as well.


----------



## LethalLulu

Gregriii said:


> Yeah, I've tried to fight Vladimir playing with Kindred but it's impossible
> 
> He just gets heal and heal and heal and u cant stack the e because he spams the pool



Mhm.  I think the only person I've had a lot of trouble with is vayne as vlad.  Her autos do so much and I usually only have mr.


----------



## Beardo

Queue times will be the death of me


----------



## Yeosin

Anyone want to queue for some URFs / ARAMs ? 

Feel free to add me on League (NA) - ThatOneCcj.


----------



## Raffy

so i have been incredibly lucky with my hextech chests.
im getting keys frequently from playing urf.

so far from yesterday and today, i have gotten midnight ahri, omega squad teemo and challenger ahri

anyone else getting this from urf?


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

new rotation today!  So far i have tried Lulu and orianna.  I went 2/10/6 as ori ;-; had no idea what i was doing and had a toxic team and a jg that only focused bot.  I bossed as Lulu support though.  Can someone explain how to play orianna though?  I know i have to max Q, but i was against a Diana and i wasn't really getting any damage off 
Also, if you're in bronze/unranked and you want a supp to play ranked with, im here  moongamingxx


----------



## Beardo

Zodiac Crossing said:


> new rotation today!  So far i have tried Lulu and orianna.  I went 2/10/6 as ori ;-; had no idea what i was doing and had a toxic team and a jg that only focused bot.  I bossed as Lulu support though.  Can someone explain how to play orianna though?  I know i have to max Q, but i was against a Diana and i wasn't really getting any damage off
> Also, if you're in bronze/unranked and you want a supp to play ranked with, im here  moongamingxx



omg I'm an Orianna main (I went 30/5 yesterday, just to put things into perspective) 


OK, first of all, start Q, then W, then E. Alternate between Q and W until they're maxed, then E. Your E damage (when the ball passes through someone/thing when you shield) is dependent on your Q, so you can't use your E as an offensive move until later. I usually build abyssal scepter or Luden's first, but I suggest Athene's and Archangel's when you have less experience because preserving mana is tough with her. Flash and ignite are good for summoners, and runes/masteries are really up to you. For runes, I go magic/armor pen, AP, and attack speed, along with mana regen. If you'd like to play tonight, I can show you more if you're interested.


----------



## pandapples

Zodiac Crossing said:


> new rotation today!  So far i have tried Lulu and orianna.  I went 2/10/6 as ori ;-; had no idea what i was doing and had a toxic team and a jg that only focused bot.  I bossed as Lulu support though.  Can someone explain how to play orianna though?  I know i have to max Q, but i was against a Diana and i wasn't really getting any damage off
> Also, if you're in bronze/unranked and you want a supp to play ranked with, im here  moongamingxx



I don't really play Ori, but when I tried her my friend gave me some tips. He told me 90% of the time start E lvl 1 because you'll win lvl 1 trades all the time. Normally you'd max Q but I think some points can be situational. You'll be doing a lot of zoning and harassing with your q, and her autos are strong too bc passive so don't forget to weave those in. On Ori I think getting a mana/CDR item first (morello or athene) is important. If you're behind just try to farm farm farm and not get killed/fight anyone. She scales stupid damage and can change fights even if you're 1/5. Especially in low elo most people don't know how to spread out you can get good ults off.

oh, and I should probably add even tho you normally get a mana/cdr item first, don't forget if you need to itemize against your midlaner (i.e. against zed rush dat seekers). also, ori's summoners are pretty flexible.. you can get ignite as beardo said or you can do heal, barrier, or tp depending on the matchup/what you're more comfortable with.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Dude it'd be so fun if we did a 5v5 all TBT custom game


----------



## Raffy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> new rotation today!  So far i have tried Lulu and orianna.  I went 2/10/6 as ori ;-; had no idea what i was doing and had a toxic team and a jg that only focused bot.  I bossed as Lulu support though.  Can someone explain how to play orianna though?  I know i have to max Q, but i was against a Diana and i wasn't really getting any damage off
> Also, if you're in bronze/unranked and you want a supp to play ranked with, im here  moongamingxx



lulu is alot of fun lol ^^ i play lulu in top lane and its really fun especially when you beat up some cocky people


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Beardo said:


> omg I'm an Orianna main (I went 30/5 yesterday, just to put things into perspective)
> 
> 
> OK, first of all, start Q, then W, then E. Alternate between Q and W until they're maxed, then E. Your E damage (when the ball passes through someone/thing when you shield) is dependent on your Q, so you can't use your E as an offensive move until later. I usually build abyssal scepter or Luden's first, but I suggest Athene's and Archangel's when you have less experience because preserving mana is tough with her. Flash and ignite are good for summoners, and runes/masteries are really up to you. For runes, I go magic/armor pen, AP, and attack speed, along with mana regen. If you'd like to play tonight, I can show you more if you're interested.



www thank you!  and sorry for not getting back to you sooner!  forgot to check back here  is friday good?  i wont have access to league tomorrow and Thursday so  if friday is good that'd be cool c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



pandapples said:


> I don't really play Ori, but when I tried her my friend gave me some tips. He told me 90% of the time start E lvl 1 because you'll win lvl 1 trades all the time. Normally you'd max Q but I think some points can be situational. You'll be doing a lot of zoning and harassing with your q, and her autos are strong too bc passive so don't forget to weave those in. On Ori I think getting a mana/CDR item first (morello or athene) is important. If you're behind just try to farm farm farm and not get killed/fight anyone. She scales stupid damage and can change fights even if you're 1/5. Especially in low elo most people don't know how to spread out you can get good ults off.
> 
> oh, and I should probably add even tho you normally get a mana/cdr item first, don't forget if you need to itemize against your midlaner (i.e. against zed rush dat seekers). also, ori's summoners are pretty flexible.. you can get ignite as beardo said or you can do heal, barrier, or tp depending on the matchup/what you're more comfortable with.



yea i was able to catch 4 people in my ult, although i would up being the sacrificial offering for my team as i would die for them ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Dude it'd be so fun if we did a 5v5 all TBT custom game



yesss that sounds so fun

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raffy said:


> lulu is alot of fun lol ^^ i play lulu in top lane and its really fun especially when you beat up some cocky people



lol someone on my team was harassing an annoying af zed as lulu and i just laughed


----------



## pandapples

Zodiac Crossing said:


> yea i was able to catch 4 people in my ult, although i would up being the sacrificial offering for my team as i would die for them ;-;



Yeah, learning how to position is important. You could always put your ball on someone going in as well.


----------



## Gregriii

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Dude it'd be so fun if we did a 5v5 all TBT custom game



YASSS sounds fantastic


----------



## Beardo

Zodiac Crossing said:


> www thank you!  and sorry for not getting back to you sooner!  forgot to check back here  is friday good?  i wont have access to league tomorrow and Thursday so  if friday is good that'd be cool c:



If I can get my PC up and running League again, totally! I love spreading more Orianna into the world lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Dude it'd be so fun if we did a 5v5 all TBT custom game



I'd love to see this, lol.

I CALL ZEPHYR ON MY TEAM


----------



## Gregriii

Beardo said:


> If I can get my PC up and running League again, totally! I love spreading more Orianna into the world lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see this, lol.
> 
> I CALL ZEPHYR ON MY TEAM



I want to go with you then!!!


----------



## Yeosin

Anyone wanna queue for some ARAMs? 

I should be on for a while, so feel free to add me!
League name - ThatOneCcj


----------



## Minni

I just got a pentakill with yasuo! (he's so hard to play!) 
Can't believe it tbh lmao


----------



## Yeosin

Minni said:


> I just got a pentakill with yasuo! (he's so hard to play!)
> Can't believe it tbh lmao



jealous here.

Congratz though!!!


----------



## Beardo

Hey, so after finally getting my PC to function, League refuses to log me in. It keeps saying I can't connect to the PVP.net servers. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## pandapples

ThatOneCcj said:


> Anyone wanna queue for some ARAMs?
> 
> I should be on for a while, so feel free to add me!
> League name - ThatOneCcj



Added! I am not that active right now tho because of finals and really bad lag =(


----------



## Gregriii

Minni said:


> I just got a pentakill with yasuo! (he's so hard to play!)
> Can't believe it tbh lmao



Yasuo sucks


----------



## pandapples

omg I played one and didn't lag at all I THINK IT'S GONE I CAN PLAY AGAIN


----------



## Beardo

League still isn't working oml


----------



## pandapples

Beardo said:


> League still isn't working oml



What have you tried so far? It seems there are a couple of solutions when googling that problem.


----------



## haileyphi

my league isn't responding ;u;


----------



## Beardo

I got it working! Currently, it's saying login times will be lengthy because of an influx or something. But, I'm in champ select now


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

yay  i can probably get on sometime tomorrow for the ori thing if you're still interested c:


----------



## Beardo

Zodiac Crossing said:


> yay  i can probably get on sometime tomorrow for the ori thing if you're still interested c:



Great! I'd love to


----------



## haileyphi

Anyone up and wanna play league?


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

on a side note, a really hope they come out with arclight lux.  Like she is the Lady of Luminosity after all


----------



## Beardo

Zodiac Crossing said:


> on a side note, a really hope they come out with arclight lux.  Like she is the Lady of Luminosity after all



Agreed, it's meant to be


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

ay im going to attempt to get on in a little bit c:  ill message you when i get on because i think i have you added already


----------



## Beardo

Zodiac Crossing said:


> ay im going to attempt to get on in a little bit c:  ill message you when i get on because i think i have you added already



Message me when you're down for a teaching session lol


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

So is talyiah{?} going to be a new champ?  I saw her video and read her story and im confused


----------



## pandapples

Zodiac Crossing said:


> So is talyiah{?} going to be a new champ?  I saw her video and read her story and im confused



Yup she is. The vid and lore are used to tease new champs!


----------



## Aali

I've never played and know nothing about the game, but I think I might play it. Kinda nervous I've heard people aren't fond of newbies


----------



## Sona

You should do it anyway 
I heard the same thing before I started and since then I have been obsessed LOL
Though I did queue up with friends for a lot of the time so less toxicity o;


----------



## Aali

Sona said:


> You should do it anyway
> I heard the same thing before I started and since then I have been obsessed LOL
> Though I did queue up with friends for a lot of the time so less toxicity o;



I will play later, I just don't have anyone to play with


----------



## Chris

Had a rough week and then went away for four nights so never got around to trying Orianna before she was taken off the free rotation.


----------



## pandapples

Aali said:


> I will play later, I just don't have anyone to play with



When you're completely new to this genre, I think it's best to play bots if you want to queue with friends at first to get a feel for the game. If you do normals and your friends carry you without you really learning the game, the game will think your account is also a smurf. You will meet other smurfs very soon and go against and play with people who know the game way better than you since those are their alternate accounts. If you queue normal games alone then the game won't think you're a smurf and you'll be with others at your skill level.



Tina said:


> Had a rough week and then went away for four nights so never got around to trying Orianna before she was taken off the free rotation.



She's worth buying imo


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Tina said:


> Had a rough week and then went away for four nights so never got around to trying Orianna before she was taken off the free rotation.



tried to spam ori as much as i could last week  i would buy her but i want kindred and shes so expensive


----------



## Beardo

I honestly hate the Zyra rework. The passive is nice, but I much prefer the old one. The Q is hard to place for someone like me who uses quickcast, and frankly she isn't the powerhouse she used to be. I'm disappointed, and frankly pretty mad. She used to be my go-to support, but she's just not as fun or useful now.


----------



## pandapples

Does anyone ranked bronze/silver want to play rank sometime next week? I have a smurf, and queue as mid, adc


----------



## noizora

Beardo said:


> I honestly hate the Zyra rework. The passive is nice, but I much prefer the old one. The Q is hard to place for someone like me who uses quickcast, and frankly she isn't the powerhouse she used to be. I'm disappointed, and frankly pretty mad. She used to be my go-to support, but she's just not as fun or useful now.



Me too, a bit disappointed with a few of the mage reworks in particular Cass and Vlad. Vlad is insane when he gets fed with some CDR and they've taken away the significance of Cass' poison micro which it just a big punch to the face for the better Cass players, since now mediocre Cass players can much easily make plays which only better Cass players could do.
So glad they're coming with the hotfixes today.


----------



## Yeosin

Beardo said:


> I honestly hate the Zyra rework. The passive is nice, but I much prefer the old one. The Q is hard to place for someone like me who uses quickcast, and frankly she isn't the powerhouse she used to be. I'm disappointed, and frankly pretty mad. She used to be my go-to support, but she's just not as fun or useful now.



Agreed, I can't stand her new passive. For me part of the appeal of Zyra was being able to come back after a close fight and get revenge.


----------



## Yeosin

Beardo said:


> I honestly hate the Zyra rework. The passive is nice, but I much prefer the old one. The Q is hard to place for someone like me who uses quickcast, and frankly she isn't the powerhouse she used to be. I'm disappointed, and frankly pretty mad. She used to be my go-to support, but she's just not as fun or useful now.



Agreed, I can't stand her new passive. For me part of the appeal of Zyra was being able to come back after a close fight and get revenge.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

pandapples said:


> Does anyone ranked bronze/silver want to play rank sometime next week? I have a smurf, and queue as mid, adc



hey i'd be willing to c: i can queue for support. ive been meaning to start ranked recently but never got around to it


----------



## Raffy

who are some good champs in one for all? i've played a few and they were all pretty fun but I felt like I lost by alot on some games.

if anyone wants to play, feel free to add me RaffyQuack ^^


----------



## pandapples

Zodiac Crossing said:


> hey i'd be willing to c: i can queue for support. ive been meaning to start ranked recently but never got around to it



cool, you are moongamingxx right? when would you be available? I can probably play some later tonight or tomorrow. I'm EST btw


----------



## Shinrai

I'm still waiting for Taliyah (new champ), hopefully she's fun to play with. Btw, I main support and kudos to every support players here too!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

pandapples said:


> cool, you are moongamingxx right? when would you be available? I can probably play some later tonight or tomorrow. I'm EST btw



yep c: sorry i couldn't get back to you fast enough.  is your user mcgreedy?


----------



## pandapples

Zodiac Crossing said:


> yep c: sorry i couldn't get back to you fast enough.  is your user mcgreedy?



ya with group of 5 now tho. just msg whenever you're on and if I'm playing msg me if there's a spot 

--

boop silver now can also play with gold


----------



## LethalLulu

ThatOneCcj said:


> Agreed, I can't stand her new passive. For me part of the appeal of Zyra was being able to come back after a close fight and get revenge.



The vast majority of players have actually been saying zyra's (old) passive is the worst passive in the game.  I'm glad they changed it, although it's very late.


----------



## Beardo

LethalLulu said:


> The vast majority of players have actually been saying zyra's (old) passive is the worst passive in the game.  I'm glad they changed it, although it's very late.



Ugh, I hate it. Makes Zyra a lot less enjoyable, at least to me


----------



## vel

I play it nonstop, which is bad. I main Lux (although her nerf really annoys me so I don't play her as much anymore), Katarina (I still main her), and Akali (I don't play a ton anymore because she's useless, her r nerfed and ugh). Those are my "mains" but the characters I play more are Caitlyn, Morgana, and Shyvana. On Ranked, I tend to go either ADC Caitlyn or mid Katarina, but I've been losing a lot lately. I just got into Bronze 3, because my MMR is so terrible, so I'm currently climbing the ranks. User is Cassia, feel free to add me.


----------



## Shinrai

panicstatiion said:


> I play it nonstop, which is bad. I main Lux (although her nerf really annoys me so I don't play her as much anymore), Katarina (I still main her), and Akali (I don't play a ton anymore because she's useless, her r nerfed and ugh). Those are my "mains" but the characters I play more are Caitlyn, Morgana, and Shyvana. On Ranked, I tend to go either ADC Caitlyn or mid Katarina, but I've been losing a lot lately. I just got into Bronze 3, because my MMR is so terrible, so I'm currently climbing the ranks. User is Cassia, feel free to add me.



Just my thoughts, with Lux and Akali, you need to just have the right items for them to be greatly viable, for example, Akali now is more built to be an AP Tank rather than going full AP Burst. They're more of the champions that you need to outthink what your opponent is gonna counter you with. While for Katarina, well, she gets instantly banned or never picked due to the fact that she has many counters especially with the new champions who can fling and or interrupt her R duration. 

Caitlyn is absolutely great. Specially with the reworks and all, a fed caitlyn will lead to death before even you get to her. 
Morgana is good, I do play her sometimes since I main support, but again there are still better picks than her.
Shyvana, well, I have played her a little, but I feel that her kit lacks something more that would bring to her high risk, high reward play, I just don't get much of her diving in and dying without dealing stuff. (She is a dragon for gods' sake!) So hoping for a rework for her!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

panicstatiion said:


> I play it nonstop, which is bad. I main Lux (although her nerf really annoys me so I don't play her as much anymore), Katarina (I still main her), and Akali (I don't play a ton anymore because she's useless, her r nerfed and ugh). Those are my "mains" but the characters I play more are Caitlyn, Morgana, and Shyvana. On Ranked, I tend to go either ADC Caitlyn or mid Katarina, but I've been losing a lot lately. I just got into Bronze 3, because my MMR is so terrible, so I'm currently climbing the ranks. User is Cassia, feel free to add me.



 im a lux main too.  Since the mid season patch, i ditched morello and go straight for ROA, then Luden's, then zhonyas and so forth.  I used to main akali but now since the no spell vamp i feel she just isnt the same.  I also took a strong liking to  Diana


----------



## Beardo

Trying to claw my way out of bronze still


----------



## gazea9r

Beardo said:


> Trying to claw my way out of bronze still



Trying to play one ranked game at all lol.


----------



## pandapples

Name changed my smurf to Lullaby. May it be added to the TBT club? Since we haven't rly done anything yet I'll probably take my main out to join friend's club.


----------



## Beardo

Lol saving my IP for Tahm Kench. I got a skin shard and was like "**** it"


----------



## RainbowCherry

Hextech Annie... please... just... give me the skin, Rito... ughhhhhhh


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

idk who to buy.  Suggestions other than junglers?


----------



## RainbowCherry

Zodiac Crossing said:


> idk who to buy.  Suggestions other than junglers?



Orianna is very fun - if a bit challenging -, Jinx is a badass hypercarry (got crazy fed, minigun literally chunked their health with every tiny shot), Poppy and Tristana are interesting to play as, Fiora is, just from experience, _ridiculously_ hard, but she's insanely fun with the whole vital mechanic, Heimerdinger'll wreck anyone who doesn't know how to fend off his turret babies...


----------



## mob

master yi is the only good champion


----------



## Beardo

Elise is hella fun, and very rewarding if you can pull her off. I've been playing a lot of new champs as of late, and a lot of Orianna (of course)


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

might save up for taliyah...have 5000 ip


----------



## Beardo

Zodiac Crossing said:


> might save up for taliyah...have 5000 ip



Ugh, I was saving up for Nami, but Taliyah looks so fun...

How do you guys pronounce her name? I think it sounds like Thalia, but other people have been saying Tuh-lee-uh


----------



## Raffy

ok mastery level 6/7 are lame lol

i need blue essence or a sona champ shard to get this stupid thing and literally i keep getting skin shards of champs i dont even own


----------



## V-drift

Has anyone seen the new skins for Dr. Mundo, Gnar, and Volibear? Braum will not be the only one with a wrestling skin now. Look at these amazing skins.



Volibear will not appear in PBE yet (Even though I do not have a PBE account), but he will appear later with animation and all.





The Q will have 4 different item animations as it can be a bat, a championship belt, a chair, and a ring bell.





I think for now, Gnar is the one that has the most attention for me in looks of skins. Not much in animation as his Q simply throws some of those steel ladders around the ringsides.

But they all look so cool if you ask me!  You can read more of these in Surrender at 20's website as they also added information on skins, balance and other stuff.

Surrender at 20's website


----------



## Gregriii

they re really ugly tbh 
??
El Le?n Gnar isnt cute and isnt the point of gnar going from adorable to wild?


----------



## V-drift

Gregriii said:


> they re really ugly tbh
> ??
> El Le?n Gnar isnt cute and isnt the point of gnar going from adorable to wild?



That is the thing though. Wrestlers are wild as they battle around. But then there are also those wrestler (usually divas though, even though they are not called divas anymore) who's purpose is to look cute too. I think Gnar gear looks quite nice and adorable whie when he becomes Mega Gnar, he gets the wild personality a wrestler usually has. I like all 3of them in general.


----------



## Aronthaer

I just got into the game, I play Annie currently. any tips?


----------



## Beardo

Raffy said:


> ok mastery level 6/7 are lame lol
> 
> i need blue essence or a sona champ shard to get this stupid thing and literally i keep getting skin shards of champs i dont even own



I KNOW! I need level 6 with Nunu but I can't get it ahhh

Same with Orianna

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aronthaer said:


> I just got into the game, I play Annie currently. any tips?



Learn to play every role early on. It's very important

For example, I have at least one champ for every role. It's good to have 2 or more

Mid: Orianna, Zilean, Karthus, Anivia, Nidalee, ect.
Jungle: Eve, Sejuani, Nidalee
ADC: Kindred,Ashe, Jinx, Sivir
Top: Shyvana, Kalye, Singed
Support: Soraka, Annie, Janna, Sona, Nunu, Nami, ect.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Holyyy

The Elf Tristana skin is the cutest thing ever. Skinsanity is luring me in... All of Tristana's skins (except maybe Riot Girl, but considering it's literally free. ) seem to be really high quality.


----------



## Gregriii

Beardo said:


> I KNOW! I need level 6 with Nunu but I can't get it ahhh
> 
> Same with Orianna
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to play every role early on. It's very important
> 
> For example, I have at least one champ for every role. It's good to have 2 or more
> 
> Mid: Orianna, Zilean, Karthus, Anivia, Nidalee, ect.
> Jungle: Eve, Sejuani, Nidalee
> ADC: Kindred,Ashe, Jinx, Sivir
> Top: Shyvana, Kalye, Singed
> Support: Soraka, Annie, Janna, Sona, Nunu, Nami, ect.



Kindred cant really go botlane though


----------



## Beardo

Gregriii said:


> Kindred cant really go botlane though



Lol they're my main ADC...


----------



## Ookami

Beardo said:


> Lol they're my main ADC...



Kindred is a jungler though?


----------



## RainbowCherry

Fidelio said:


> Kindred is a jungler though?



They are, but I've actually seen her being used as an AD/C quite well.


----------



## Gregriii

Beardo said:


> Lol they're my main ADC...



but they suffer a lot in lane 

You have low range plus the marks, if the support is tanky are really hard to get Q.Q


----------



## Beardo

Oh, not at all! Kindred's E can help you shred through anyone. Lane phase is great for stacks, so you can just mark the ADC/Supp and go ham, then ult so you can tower dive and not die. Plus, with a BORK and Runann's, farming is easy, and your W makes for great sustain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fidelio said:


> Kindred is a jungler though?



Multi-purpose champ, like Nunu. You can use him as support or jungler, or Elise can go top, mid, or jg


----------



## vel

Aronthaer said:


> I just got into the game, I play Annie currently. any tips?



1) League is toxic and tilting. I usually play with friends because I get too annoyed too quickly, but sometimes I hate playing with friends as well (they sometimes feed to no avail..). What to do if someone is annoying you, stealing your farm, staying in your lane.. etc., mute 'em. Just mute 'em. Usually, if they keep being annoying, I steal all their farm as well. I carry either way, so I don't care.

2) Try every role out. Some roles you take more of a liking than another, but if you learn to play at least two roles, you'll do fine in diamond Q. You'll chose two roles but some roles you'll have to play no matter what. I usually go ADC or mid, but I can play any other role.

3) Learn easy champions, the ones you can get cheap. They have more of a win-rate, and you can carry without having to work hard understanding their mechanics.

4) Look up guides on Youtube. They teach you a lot, my favorites are RedMercy, Phylol, etc. It's really helpful, and you'll definitely be better.

5) I thought I'd tell you this, so you don't have to go through the problems. _Do not go in a fight by yourself if you cannot get out by yourself, or finish the job without your teammates._ Honestly in this game you can't rely on your teammates. If you go into a fight by yourself, and you die because your teammates do not follow up, well, it'll lead to more problems. Obviously if all your teammates go in, you should help, but if a teammate goes in by themselves and you see they are going to die even if you go, just don't go in. 

6) Another tip: If your team starts on baron/herald/dragon and the enemy team comes, leave the objective. If you do fight and half your team keeps going onto the dragon/herald/baron, you will die, or you'll get the baron buff and die. Fight, and then continue the objective. And, if half of you continue on the objective, it'll attack your team as well. So just leave it.

7) You can actually learn all this if you watch Phylol, but I'll tell you. Remember, poke enemies when they try to get your minions! If they come close, hit 'em. You'll deal damage and they probably won't get the minion. Also, with cannon minions, protect them at all costs. Once you attack them while they get the cannon, you'll deal half their health and they'll focus you. Congrats, you just got 45 more gold. I guess this doesn't work if you're Akali or something, but just.. yeah.

Hope I helped, I'm only bronze three but I've been playing for an year and my KDA is pretty good. I haven't had the time to rank yet so.. yeah, if you want to add me my user is Cassia, feel free to play with my friends and I, they're silver/gold.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Oh, not at all! Kindred's E can help you shred through anyone. Lane phase is great for stacks, so you can just mark the ADC/Supp and go ham, then ult so you can tower dive and not die. Plus, with a BORK and Runann's, farming is easy, and your W makes for great sustain.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-purpose champ, like Nunu. You can use him as support or jungler, or Elise can go top, mid, or jg



Kindred was made for jungle, with her passive, etc., but she can be played anywhere. I've seen her played anywhere, and I guess it works like off-metas do?


----------



## Wolfycheeks

League is such bull****. I was in silver 2 last season, after playing promo matches for the first time. Then in this new season I won 9/10 games, and got placed in bronze 4. Now i'm stuck in bronze forever because I just keep losing while my scores are decent to good. Why did rito place me in bronze? This seems to have happened to more people.


----------



## V-drift

Wolfycheeks said:


> League is such bull****. I was in silver 2 last season, after playing promo matches for the first time. Then in this new season I won 9/10 games, and got placed in bronze 4. Now i'm stuck in bronze forever because I just keep losing while my scores are decent to good. Why did rito place me in bronze? This seems to have happened to more people.



The thing is, Wolfycheeks, every time a new season starts, it places you back to the lowest tier unfortunately. In all honesty, I think they should have just made it that whenever a new season starts, the player stays in the division they are in, but they go back to say, Gold V instead of staying at Gold I.

Luckily, i have not started to play rank due to the fact my laptop can be very... untrustworthy. So I usually go to normal game mode which should not be taken too serious (And yet people play it too serious even in game modes that are made for fun) because if I go to rank, I know my laptop will ruin my gameplay at the worst moment and get reported. XD


----------



## RainbowCherry

Is there anything I can do as a buff/debuff support champ like Lulu when my AD/C leaves? I tend to back off under turret, but can't do enough damage until my AD/C returns to deal with them and they destroy.


----------



## LethalLulu

RainbowCherry said:


> Is there anything I can do as a buff/debuff support champ like Lulu when my AD/C leaves? I tend to back off under turret, but can't do enough damage until my AD/C returns to deal with them and they destroy.



Like, as in the afk'd at the beginning or backed to heal/shop?  If it's the former, just try to cs and protect your tower.  If it's the latter, roam, especially if you're a support with good cc.  Lulu's shield and damage could give your mid laner what they need to grab a kill or gain pressure.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also kindred can definitely be played adc.  I actually hate versing her, she's a pretty hard lane bully.


----------



## RainbowCherry

LethalLulu said:


> Like, as in the afk'd at the beginning or backed to heal/shop?  If it's the former, just try to cs and protect your tower.  If it's the latter, roam, especially if you're a support with good cc.  Lulu's shield and damage could give your mid laner what they need to grab a kill or gain pressure.



They usually just go into another lane for 5~ minutes.

Ok, thanks, I'll do that!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Kindred can go ADC. She's got really strong lane pressure, sustain, and dueling.

Her issue is simply the hard engage melee supports in the current meta - if you pick her into a passive poke support, then odds are you'll style all over them.

Also she's Lucian's hardest lane counter since he loves to poke then go all in and she loves to sustain and go all in.


----------



## Gregriii

Am I evil for playing fizz in urf?

- - - Post Merge - - -

by the way, has anyone tried Taliyah yet? What do you think about her?


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Tbh i like Kindred adc.  My friends gave me a hard time about it but tbh if you have a good supp you'll do fine.  For adc if usually play mf or kindred, and im buying ez next.  

Been spamming ori in urf and got her to level 4  shes so fun but also super deadly


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Btw I've been meaning to get back into league so we can do that TBT 5v5 especially now that it's summer

Could you guys post some times you'd be available so we can do this?


----------



## LethalLulu

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Btw I've been meaning to get back into league so we can do that TBT 5v5 especially now that it's summer
> 
> Could you guys post some times you'd be available so we can do this?


RIGHT NOW
LES GOOOO


----------



## Gregriii

Yaaas guys yaaas


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Btw I've been meaning to get back into league so we can do that TBT 5v5 especially now that it's summer
> 
> Could you guys post some times you'd be available so we can do this?



yo im on and off on the weekends and during he weekdays i get home at around 2:30-3


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Actually instead of just asking for times, I'm going to just set a time and see who shows up.


So like *at 8PM Eastern, hop into the TBT group on NA and I'll host a game*


----------



## Wolfycheeks

this game makes me facedesk, put from silver 2 to bronze 4 when i won 9/10 of my placement games and now its absolutely impossible to get out

edit: i main supp/jung but i can play anything, but when someone else is supp i get so irritated at every little thing, like ward placement, this girl telling me she didnt have to buy wards if she doesnt want to, that shes still a good supp.. not keeping tabs on the whole team.. idk, ive found other supports are just bad when i play as something else and see how they're doing :/


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Wolfycheeks said:


> this game makes me facedesk, put from silver 2 to bronze 4 when i won 9/10 of my placement games and now its absolutely impossible to get out
> 
> edit: i main supp/jung but i can play anything, but when someone else is supp i get so irritated at every little thing, like ward placement, this girl telling me she didnt have to buy wards if she doesnt want to, that shes still a good supp.. not keeping tabs on the whole team.. idk, ive found other supports are just bad when i play as something else and see how they're doing :/



Playing support in bronze is a special sort of masochism.


----------



## Gregriii

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Playing support in bronze is a special sort of masochism.



I agree  

I started to play Tahm Kench support and most of the times the adc engaged with low health thinking "Oh well he can eat me" and after dying they just say they will report me q.q


----------



## Wolfycheeks

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Playing support in bronze is a special sort of masochism.



LOL well, someone has to do it, and I play duo sometimes, with really good adcs. But we can't carry a game together even if he/she's like 10/0/5 or something, as our team always feeds..

I always win my lane, but it's really the team that's holding us back. Communication in bronze is non existant..


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Wolfycheeks said:


> LOL well, someone has to do it, and I play duo sometimes, with really good adcs. But we can't carry a game together even if he/she's like 10/0/5 or something, as our team always feeds..
> 
> I always win my lane, but it's really the team that's holding us back. Communication in bronze is non existant..



Bot lane doesn't really have much influence on the game until about midgame unless they get REALLY ahead

If you want to hard carry, play mid or jungle


----------



## Wolfycheeks

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Bot lane doesn't really have much influence on the game until about midgame unless they get REALLY ahead
> 
> If you want to hard carry, play mid or jungle



Yeah that's true sadly.. and I play jungle, almost every champ, but my team never engages when I need them to, they never respond to any chats, any pings, they don't even use pings, i'm just stuck in hell and i'm gonna slowly die /cries


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Wolfycheeks said:


> Yeah that's true sadly.. and I play jungle, almost every champ, but my team never engages when I need them to, they never respond to any chats, any pings, they don't even use pings, i'm just stuck in hell and i'm gonna slowly die /cries



Something I learned when I was new to the game that helped me from ever making bronze was this

"Play the game you're in, not the game you want to be in."


Meaning, if your team wants to play safe and not engage, you have to play around that. If you're a good enough player you'll be able to adapt to not just the enemy team, but also your own team. Bronze isn't a 1v9 for nothing.


----------



## Wolfycheeks

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Something I learned when I was new to the game that helped me from ever making bronze was this
> 
> "Play the game you're in, not the game you want to be in."
> 
> 
> Meaning, if your team wants to play safe and not engage, you have to play around that. If you're a good enough player you'll be able to adapt to not just the enemy team, but also your own team. Bronze isn't a 1v9 for nothing.



No you don't get it, that isn't possible in the games i've been playing. It was 4v5 at least 3 of the 5 games i've played around a week ago, becaus people dced, and the enemy was all diamond smurf accs, gg. I know how to play, I know what to do, but I just  can't do it alone with these people.


----------



## pandapples

Wolfycheeks said:


> No you don't get it, that isn't possible in the games i've been playing. It was 4v5 at least 3 of the 5 games i've played around a week ago, becaus people dced, and the enemy was all diamond smurf accs, gg. I know how to play, I know what to do, but I just  can't do it alone with these people.



hi, if you want my friend(s) and I can smurf on our bronze/silver accts and rank with you sometime. we've been playing on them when we're super bored heh


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Wolfycheeks said:


> No you don't get it, that isn't possible in the games i've been playing. It was 4v5 at least 3 of the 5 games i've played around a week ago, becaus people dced, and the enemy was all diamond smurf accs, gg. I know how to play, I know what to do, but I just  can't do it alone with these people.



I've played on a friend's account in bronze. I know how it is lmao.


Also, tfw I might get placed in bronze next season from the yearly rank drop because I just don't care enough to get gold again at this point.


----------



## Gregriii

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I've played on a friend's account in bronze. I know how it is lmao.
> 
> 
> Also, tfw I might get placed in bronze next season from the yearly rank drop because I just don't care enough to get gold again at this point.



But the free skin


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Gregriii said:


> But the free skin



I'm probably going to play the 3 games I need to get gold near the end of the season -shrug-

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> Actually instead of just asking for times, I'm going to just set a time and see who shows up.
> 
> 
> So like *at 8PM Eastern, hop into the TBT group on NA and I'll host a game*



Since it got buried.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

TBT 5v5 is in 30 minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Extending it to tomorow. (Not enough people)
*
It will be at 8PM Eastern 5/23*


----------



## Gregriii

That Zephyr Guy said:


> TBT 5v5 is in 30 minutes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Extending it to tomorow. (Not enough people)
> *
> It will be at 8PM Eastern 5/23*



Dang its too late for me


----------



## Beardo

Maybe we could have it on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday? What time zone is everyone in?


----------



## Gregriii

Beardo said:


> Maybe we could have it on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday? What time zone is everyone in?



Yeah it would be better on Friday or Saturday since... who sleeps in those days 
I'm +1 GMT but I don't think my timezone counts since I'm the only european who plays lol lmao


----------



## V-drift

So my friends are telling me that Mid Lane Gragas doesn't work anymore. But a few friends are telling me it still does and that it is much easier than jungle Gragas. I can take a screenshot of the runes I currently have for AP users and masteries. maybe you guys can give me an advice for mid Lane Gragas? Or if you guys think Mid Lane Gragas is not efficient, maybe give me advice for jungle Gragas? I know I start with e in jungle due to the stun.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

V-drift said:


> So my friends are telling me that Mid Lane Gragas doesn't work anymore. But a few friends are telling me it still does and that it is much easier than jungle Gragas. I can take a screenshot of the runes I currently have for AP users and masteries. maybe you guys can give me an advice for mid Lane Gragas? Or if you guys think Mid Lane Gragas is not efficient, maybe give me advice for jungle Gragas? I know I start with e in jungle due to the stun.



It's not efficient for the effort required as you have to learn to ult people into your barrel, but don't let that stop you playing from what you find fun.


Also I'm not doing the 5v5 tbt thing, cus overwatch.


----------



## Sona

amg i got level 7 Sona  today in only a couple games ;u;
all I did was change up mah buildy *u*


----------



## Raffy

Sona said:


> amg i got level 7 Sona  today in only a couple games ;u;
> all I did was change up mah buildy *u*



RIP I STILL DONT HAVE BLUE ESSENCE.
i am ready for level 6 sona and leona but there is no blue essence in my life


----------



## Gregriii

Raffy said:


> RIP I STILL DONT HAVE BLUE ESSENCE.
> i am ready for level 6 sona and leona but there is no blue essence in my life



Same I want Jhin's level 6 but I wasted my blue essence in lissandra Q.Q

Btw rip this thread with Overwatch's one


----------



## Raffy

anyway i have level 6 sona and omega squad teemo from hextech unboxing B)


----------



## Sona

Raffy said:


> anyway i have level 6 sona and omega squad teemo from hextech unboxing B)



Awesome! I hope you are able to get level 7 soon!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

ahhhh ive tried so hard to get level 6 lux but i keep getting A+ ;-; i went 3/2/22 as supp and still no s


----------



## Beardo

I NEED AN S ON ORI AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Imitation

Anyone main adc/supp?
I'm trying to get mastery 5 on all adcs atm and thought it would be more fun with a duo 

Also.. 

 
LIFE COMPLETE


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Imitation said:


> Anyone main adc/supp?
> I'm trying to get mastery 5 on all adcs atm and thought it would be more fun with a duo
> 
> Also..
> View attachment 174652
> LIFE COMPLETE



ayyyy i mostly  queue as supp or mid.  I'd be happy to duo queue now that schools out


----------



## Imitation

Zodiac Crossing said:


> ayyyy i mostly  queue as supp or mid.  I'd be happy to duo queue now that schools out



Ayy, add my summ name it's LBard I'm on euw ^^
I can only really play on weekdays though


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Imitation said:


> Ayy, add my summ name it's LBard I'm on euw ^^
> I can only really play on weekdays though



damn i play on NA D:


----------



## Imitation

Zodiac Crossing said:


> damn i play on NA D:



Aww rip the premade bot dream D:


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

when you play ranked with taff and get queued with idiots -.- honestly we lost all games.  We had a shaco who dc'ed 098798 times, a raging irelia, a voli who just walked into the enemy team and ran from helping the team, and a rammus who just, stood there


----------



## Beardo

Zodiac Crossing said:


> when you play ranked with taff and get queued with idiots -.- honestly we lost all games.  We had a shaco who dc'ed 098798 times, a raging irelia, a voli who just walked into the enemy team and ran from helping the team, and a rammus who just, stood there



Sure do love video games!


----------



## haileyphi

https://www.twitch.tv/haileyphi if anyone wants to watch a stream


----------



## charade501

hello friends I love league of legends
I play on NA my name is The Charade
I play jg, mid and support sometimes


----------



## Imitation

Been trying for what feels forever now to get one more token for lvl 7 Dunkmaster D:
I dunno what I'm doing wrong, it's like if I get a single death regardless of how many kills I get s- or A+ ;_;


----------



## charade501

Imitation said:


> Been trying for what feels forever now to get one more token for lvl 7 Dunkmaster D:
> I dunno what I'm doing wrong, it's like if I get a single death regardless of how many kills I get s- or A+ ;_;



I believe they're slightly changing the mastery system in the next update.. maybe that will help.
Or it could have been just for supports. I don't remember entirely.


----------



## Imitation

charade501 said:


> I believe they're slightly changing the mastery system in the next update.. maybe that will help.
> Or it could have been just for supports. I don't remember entirely.



I dunno, for me I don't really struggle to get s/s+ on most supports, it's mainly jungle/top I struggle to get the s/s+ ranks

It feels like you really need to mega fed and don't die at all :/
For that I got an A :/

(Been a while since I've been on here so I have no clue what I'm doing with the attached images x_x)


----------



## Beardo

Got my first shard with Ori. Almost level 6!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger

I play LoL anyone wanna play with me sometime add me NA XYour_ErrorX 
kinda a noob tho bronze 5 was bronze 4 but kept getting teammates who dunno how to play -.- so got demoted
anyways wanna play with me sometime reply with quote to me on here tell me ur user and send friend req


----------



## Beardo

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> I play LoL anyone wanna play with me sometime add me NA XYour_ErrorX
> kinda a noob tho bronze 5 was bronze 4 but kept getting teammates who dunno how to play -.- so got demoted
> anyways wanna play with me sometime reply with quote to me on here tell me ur user and send friend req



I'm a bronzie too lol


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger

Beardo said:


> I'm a bronzie too lol



lol whats ur user wanna play sometime?


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Beardo said:


> Got my first shard with Ori. Almost level 6!



honestly so lucky.  We should try and play more ranked this weekend tho because that was fun

- - - Post Merge - - -



Imitation said:


> Been trying for what feels forever now to get one more token for lvl 7 Dunkmaster D:
> I dunno what I'm doing wrong, it's like if I get a single death regardless of how many kills I get s- or A+ ;_;



think the rule of thumb they're going with this mega fed, helping take lots of turrets, and every 10 minutes you should have at least 100 cs.  So at 20 minutes, 200.  30 minutes, 300. and so on


----------



## Imitation

Zodiac Crossing said:


> honestly so lucky.  We should try and play more ranked this weekend tho because that was fun
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> think the rule of thumb they're going with this mega fed, helping take lots of turrets, and every 10 minutes you should have at least 100 cs.  So at 20 minutes, 200.  30 minutes, 300. and so on



I suppose I could try farming a bit more because I seem to be doing to other two (most of them time x.x)
But it's hard going for minions when there are champs waiting to be dunked D:


----------



## Imitation

Anyone know how to play Rek'Sai well?
I'm trying to do well with her but I'm kinda struggling a bit :/


----------



## charade501

Imitation said:


> Anyone know how to play Rek'Sai well?
> I'm trying to do well with her but I'm kinda struggling a bit :/



maybe I can help, what do you need to know


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

cant play ranked because my laptop lags too much to insure a safe game  hopefully my pc can be brought to the repair shop soon


----------



## squidhoney

hoo boy
200k teemo main right here ((i also main syndra/annie))
(i still suck at the game though)
if anyone wants to add me my IGN is squidhoney!~


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

^^ ill add ya!  but ew the whole na server {not sure about others} is offline for "repair" or something


----------



## Gregriii

> 170 cs 
> minute 23
> Bronze
> 13/4
> Jinx
> Gets a pentakill

NO S


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

so i finished my placements and got placed bronze 2.  i gave up on waiting for my pc and the games ran rather well... except that i won only 1 out of 10 :      ^) everygame there was either a feeder, afk, or my 10th game, i was the only tank against the enemy team of 3 tanks.


----------



## Raffy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> so i finished my placements and got placed bronze 2.  i gave up on waiting for my pc and the games ran rather well... except that i won only 1 out of 10 :      ^) everygame there was either a feeder, afk, or my 10th game, i was the only tank against the enemy team of 3 tanks.



1/10 and bronze 2 lol!!!

i got 2 wins 8 losses and placed bronze 3


----------



## strawberrigod

I haven't played league in a month haha, I've been too busy with overwatch. But I mained Janna, Lulu, Ahri, and Amumu when I played all the time! Also, gold 5 ^.~ I'll probably get back into it, the patches have just been throwing me off with all the reworks and what not.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Raffy said:


> 1/10 and bronze 2 lol!!!
> 
> i got 2 wins 8 losses and placed bronze 3



my cousin told me i was going to be bronze 4!  I played a bunch of ranked games today and currently im at 74 lp!  Took a break because last game we had a raging ziggs who flamed us and then afk'ed on and off.  And this morning we had a ryze who decided he was going to troll and went 0/22/?.  I dont understand why.  One of our teammates lost his promos because of him


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Update;; i finished my promos and im in bronze 1!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I got back into league and I've decided after I hit gold this season I'm not going to touch ranked again. I don't enjoy the ranked atmosphere



I'm still interested in a league 5v5 btw


----------



## vel

My mac isn't playing League well anymore, it has been lagging all the time. Planning to download it on my mom's laptop, but I'm not sure if it'll run correctly. Poor me.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Ahh im in my promos to enter silver 5 and i lost my first game D:
If someone quits, the game shouldn't count mfwpowmfowim


----------



## Raffy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> Ahh im in my promos to enter silver 5 and i lost my first game D:
> If someone quits, the game shouldn't count mfwpowmfowim



i want to play ranked but for some reason whenever someone uses the ps3, my wifi goes crazy and does not let me play league.
i hope to get like atleast silver 3 or something before summer ends.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Raffy said:


> i want to play ranked but for some reason whenever someone uses the ps3, my wifi goes crazy and does not let me play league.
> i hope to get like atleast silver 3 or something before summer ends.



hmm maybe try to ask whoever uses the ps3 to make "shifts" so that you can play?  And i would be happy to play if you want c:


----------



## charade501

that ryze update.. making the champion easy to play and broken as hell

also tomorrow's update is very nice.. lots of nerfs to the op stuff in 6.12


----------



## Beardo

rip old Ryze

HE DIDN'T NEED TO BE CHANGED


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

when you're in queue and one person leave so the whole party leaves lmao


----------



## Beardo

Zodiac Crossing said:


> when you're in queue and one person leave so the whole party leaves lmao



lol rippi in kippi


----------



## Gregriii

Beardo said:


> rip old Ryze
> 
> HE DIDN'T NEED TO BE CHANGED



sure? a champion who can 1v1 everyone even not knowing what you're doing


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Beardo said:


> lol rippi in kippi



;-; your friend was just like nopenopenopenope and left too lmao and kiby too


----------



## Beardo

Gregriii said:


> sure? a champion who can 1v1 everyone even not knowing what you're doing



we need at least one


----------



## charade501

got gold yesterday, hit gold 4 today
just started ranked a little while back

also tahm kench is best


----------



## Gregriii

charade501 said:


> got gold yesterday, hit gold 4 today
> just started ranked a little while back
> 
> also tahm kench is best



Agree. He has no real counterplay tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



charade501 said:


> got gold yesterday, hit gold 4 today
> just started ranked a little while back
> 
> also tahm kench is best



Agree. He has no real counterplay tbh


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

anyone have tips on how to jg?  i have no idea how and i really need to learn


----------



## charade501

Zodiac Crossing said:


> anyone have tips on how to jg?  i have no idea how and i really need to learn



i main jungle what do you need to know friend


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

hunkered down and decided to put it behind me and spent the day climbing to gold








now i can stop playing ranked forever


----------



## Isabella

nice zephyr!
so i havent played league much the past 2 weeks, it's boring as hell now
i used to want to climb to plat but i think i'll accept staying in gold 5 for the rest of the season. dynamic queue ruined this game for me.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Isabella said:


> nice zephyr!
> so i havent played league much the past 2 weeks, it's boring as hell now
> i used to want to climb to plat but i think i'll accept staying in gold 5 for the rest of the season. dynamic queue ruined this game for me.



yeah they definitely need to fix the matchmaking...

could you believe that to earn GOLD I had to play against PLATS? it's ridiculous.


----------



## charade501

I have been enjoying League very much lately.. playing with friends makes the game so much better. Playing alone is just awful.

also tahm kench is best still


----------



## Isabella

That Zephyr Guy said:


> yeah they definitely need to fix the matchmaking...
> 
> could you believe that to earn GOLD I had to play against PLATS? it's ridiculous.



yup same thing happened today. plat guy completely carried a bunch of silver 1's with a gold 5. they weren't even duo'd & i checked. like how does this happen??
Playing solo sucks, I could find people to play with again but i can't be bothered anymore.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

huhhh solo queue isnt that fun

but did anyone see the new splash art for the pool party skins?




The problem is, i see fiora, darius, kat, tryd?, but no mf and taric...More pool party skins then?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

So uh... who do you guys think is getting the Victorious skin for season 6?


Tbh, I'd be putting my money on Viktor. He's been a staple midlane pick for well over a year now, and, well, how could you ignore the chance to release Viktorious?


----------



## charade501

if anyone wants to play some games (normals) you can message me on The Charade.. im NA
gold 3 jg/mid

or just be friends


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

LOL when you get level 6 ori before lux ;-; lel i just need one more shard for lux though


----------



## Mekan1

That Zephyr Guy said:


> So uh... who do you guys think is getting the Victorious skin for season 6?
> 
> 
> Tbh, I'd be putting my money on Viktor. He's been a staple midlane pick for well over a year now, and, well, how could you ignore the chance to release Viktorious?


I was thinking Vayne was going to get it, Vayne is a champion that most people probably love to play and hate to play against because of her fun assassin play style. I think Viktor is a good pick too, he needs more recognition.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Mekan1 said:


> I was thinking Vayne was going to get it, Vayne is a champion that most people probably love to play and hate to play against because of her fun assassin play style. I think Viktor is a good pick too, he needs more recognition.



I doubt Vayne is going to get it, as she just got the new rare Soul Stealer skin.  I want to place my bets on an adc or top laner.  Irelia, Jhin, or maybe even Darius


----------



## Gregriii

Mekan1 said:


> I was thinking Vayne was going to get it, Vayne is a champion that most people probably love to play and hate to play against because of her fun assassin play style. I think Viktor is a good pick too, he needs more recognition.



"fun" isnt a word that can go along w vayne


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> I doubt Vayne is going to get it, as she just got the new rare Soul Stealer skin.  I want to place my bets on an adc or top laner.  Irelia, Jhin, or maybe even Darius



Sivir was the recipient of the S5 Victorious skin so I don't think it'll be an adc.


----------



## Chandelier

I play LeBlanc! I have over 600k mastery points with LB and she is honestly so much fun!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

So i tried Nidalee mid today, first time play nid, and shes fun but i sucked lol


----------



## Strawbellies

Whassup.

My IGN is Artemita, if anyone wants to play, just hmu.

I'm in the middle of getting better at ADC and I play a pretty decent Zyra support. B)

oh and i'm trash​​


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Chandelier said:


> I play LeBlanc! I have over 600k mastery points with LB and she is honestly so much fun!



>600k Mastery as LB




As a Vel'koz main idk if I should hate you or be scared of you


----------



## Gregriii

That Zephyr Guy said:


> >600k Mastery as LB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Vel'koz main idk if I should hate you or be scared of you



both??? ewww leblanc


----------



## Beardo

Chandelier said:


> I play LeBlanc! I have over 600k mastery points with LB and she is honestly so much fun!



>I play LeBlanc
>Play LeBlanc
> LeBlanc


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Vel'koz is bad, they say.

He's not meta, don't pick him, they say.

Ezreal is too mobile, you'll lose the matchup, they say.


----------



## Strawbellies

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Vel'koz is bad, they say.
> 
> He's not meta, don't pick him, they say.
> 
> Ezreal is too mobile, you'll lose the matchup, they say.




_ dam son _​


----------



## Raffy

http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/featured/skins/project-2016

ok lol
so new project skins


----------



## Gregriii

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Vel'koz is bad, they say.
> 
> He's not meta, don't pick him, they say.
> 
> Ezreal is too mobile, you'll lose the matchup, they say.



why did they group so much knowing you were a velkoz lol

it's like grouping when you have a yasuo and wukong in the enemy team


----------



## Gregriii

K got my account permabanned for using third party when I was using custom skins WICH RIOT SAID THEY WERE LEGAL (OR NOT AT ALL BUT THEY DIDNT CARE TOO MUCH)

K riot K


----------



## SilkSpectre

Miss Fortune and Sona years ago when I played


----------



## charade501

Been playing a lot of Pantheon jungle recently. He doesn't have a particularly good early clear, but his ganks are absolutely amazing.

Also picked up Amumu - super fun to play.


----------



## Aronthaer

just did my first PvP match after playing Co=op Vs Ai until I was comfortable. I lost but I did the best on my team with a 21/10/2 KDA.


----------



## Beardo

Aronthaer said:


> just did my first PvP match after playing Co=op Vs Ai until I was comfortable. I lost but I did the best on my team with a 21/10/2 KDA.



Your self control is admirable. I hated playing vs bots and skipped straight to PVP. Probably explains why I'm so bad lmao


Also, thoughts on Kled, everyone?


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

whats kled?

and ugh i hate playing with my cousins friends.  they're a bunch of *******s who talk like *******s the whole game .-. they use kappa in every sentence and literally every mistake i make they have to make comments about it


----------



## charade501

Zodiac Crossing said:


> whats kled?
> 
> and ugh i hate playing with my cousins friends.  they're a bunch of *******s who talk like *******s the whole game .-. they use kappa in every sentence and literally every mistake i make they have to make comments about it



new champ teaser
http://www.riftherald.com/2016/7/21/12249948/new-champion-kled-league-of-legends


----------



## vel

why does kled look like a baby rengar ?? idk it seems like kled would be a fun champ and i guess the looks are ok but why


----------



## Aronthaer

Garen really reminds me of Arthur from Fire Emblem: Fates for some reason. so much so that it inspired me to birth this monstrosity.


----------



## charade501

Aronthaer said:


> Garen really reminds me of Arthur from Fire Emblem: Fates for some reason. so much so that it inspired me to birth this monstrosity.
> View attachment 178048



beautiful


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

tbh kled looks like an evil gnar.  It would be cool if his fish thing was the new champ


----------



## Raffy

ok lol, i was invited to alpha client and it was pretty cool but when i queued for a blind game, i didnt see any champs in champ select and got a 4 minute low priority queue :')


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

FFFFFFFF**** 6.14 Sona lmao


----------



## Raffy

el oh el


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Raffy said:


> el oh el













Who else here is a Kled main? I've got 1 million mastery points.


----------



## Gregriii

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Who else here is a Kled main? I've got 1 million mastery points.



FAKE!!! the picture isnt from the actual splashart


----------



## Sona

Raffy said:


> el oh el



congratz! I got level 7 on her about 2 months ago, after that I had been trying out new supports 
I'm close to level 7 Leona but I want to try someone new, just don't know who ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also sidenote to everyone; how does ranked work? I feel like I've only ever played a couple of them and played one for fun the other day and went from unranked to silver. How come I didn't get place in a bronze tier? Did it glitch? (my first time playing ranked ever fdsjnfkjdsdfs)


----------



## Gregriii

Sona said:


> congratz! I got level 7 on her about 2 months ago, after that I had been trying out new supports
> I'm close to level 7 Leona but I want to try someone new, just don't know who ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also sidenote to everyone; how does ranked work? I feel like I've only ever played a couple of them and played one for fun the other day and went from unranked to silver. How come I didn't get place in a bronze tier? Did it glitch? (my first time playing ranked ever fdsjnfkjdsdfs)



same but w more saltiness


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Sona said:


> Also sidenote to everyone; how does ranked work? I feel like I've only ever played a couple of them and played one for fun the other day and went from unranked to silver. How come I didn't get place in a bronze tier? Did it glitch? (my first time playing ranked ever fdsjnfkjdsdfs)




Well, you jumped from unranked to Silver because you aren't bronze. It's as simple as that.

You've mentioned that you played a couple of ranked games before, and then suddenly played one and found your rank. Essentially, when you start your ranking process, you have to play 10 games every season to be given an initial rank. These are called your provisionals. You did well enough in your provisionals that you outright skipped bronze, it's not unusual, but congratulations nonetheless.


After you get your starting rank, you play games to rank up/down. To rank up, you need to meet two conditions: accumulating 100 LP, and completing your series.

With your initial rank, you start off with 0 LP in whatever division you placed into. (For example, Silver 5). When you win or lose a game, you respectively gain or lose LP based on how your skill rating compares to your division - the higher your skill rating, the more LP per win, and less LP per loss. This makes it so that if you're really good, you'll climb really fast, and if you are where you deserve to be, you'll have to improve to climb.

Once you hit 100 LP, you enter you series, which is simply a best of 3 series of games you have to play. Win 2 games, and you go up in rank. Lose 2 games, and you automatically drop around 50 LP and have to start again. When you hit 100 LP of the top rank for any division (Bronze 1, Silver 1, Gold 1, etc), your series is best of 5 instead.


Hope I cleared up anything you weren't sure of.





Unrelated, but if you're looking for new supports you could try out Nami. She has a playstyle that's a good mix between Sona and Leona. (Poke and Sustain with the potential to hard engage although reliant on skillshots to provide CC.)


----------



## strawberrigod

I just opened up league for the first time in two months haha. Overwatch has consumed my life *-* I do miss league though.. It just takes too long to finish a game a lot of the time and can get so frustrating. Also the majority of the community is beyond toxic..


----------



## Koden

I recently started playing League again for the first time since about November 2015, I'm fairly new to MOBAs in general and every time I play with my boyfriend (who is an elite, extremely competitive DotA player) he yells at me when I do something wrong and it makes me feel bad that I cant impress him, I want to learn how to play and I'd be willing to take any advice or play with anyone! I really only play support because I dont like getting too much into the action.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Koden said:


> I recently started playing League again for the first time since about November 2015, I'm fairly new to MOBAs in general and every time I play with my boyfriend (who is an elite, extremely competitive DotA player) he yells at me when I do something wrong and it makes me feel bad that I cant impress him, I want to learn how to play and I'd be willing to take any advice or play with anyone! I really only play support because I dont like getting too much into the action.



Your boyfriend sounds like he wouldn't be fun to play with.

My suggestion? Find some other people to learn the game with. If you're new to MOBAs and he's getting mad at your over mistakes, then you shouldn't play with him and it might even give you a very negative attitude with the game in general.




Hmm... the best thing I can suggest in terms of actual improvement though is to practice last hitting. (For reference, about 15 minions is worth the same gold a kill gives you) Not a lot of people who are new to the game realize just how much of a lead you can pull just from that income alone. What I like to do is to go into a custom game and try to CS as well as I can with only my starting item. Every lane I try to do a little better, and eventually I add a bot to harass me in lane so I can simulate a lane opponent.

Honestly, if you get good enough at your last-hitting, I imagine that'd be enough to impress your boyfriend if that's what you really want to do. When playing in a game, you can generally tell how good a player is by how much farm they have 10 minutes into the game. If he were too look at your farm and see it at around 80 by 10 minutes, I think he'd be incredibly impressed.


----------



## Koden

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Your boyfriend sounds like he wouldn't be fun to play with.
> 
> My suggestion? Find some other people to learn the game with. If you're new to MOBAs and he's getting mad at your over mistakes, then you shouldn't play with him and it might even give you a very negative attitude with the game in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... the best thing I can suggest in terms of actual improvement though is to practice last hitting. (For reference, about 15 minions is worth the same gold a kill gives you) Not a lot of people who are new to the game realize just how much of a lead you can pull just from that income alone. What I like to do is to go into a custom game and try to CS as well as I can with only my starting item. Every lane I try to do a little better, and eventually I add a bot to harass me in lane so I can simulate a lane opponent.
> 
> Honestly, if you get good enough at your last-hitting, I imagine that'd be enough to impress your boyfriend if that's what you really want to do. When playing in a game, you can generally tell how good a player is by how much farm they have 10 minutes into the game. If he were too look at your farm and see it at around 80 by 10 minutes, I think he'd be incredibly impressed.



I only play Support, and I know not to hit the creeps and such-- also it is very hard to play with him because I end up playing against higher level and more skilled people anyways when I que with him


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Koden said:


> I only play Support, and I know not to hit the creeps and such-- also it is very hard to play with him because I end up playing against higher level and more skilled people anyways when I que with him



Would you mind telling me his in-game-name so I could see exactly what you're getting matched against? If you're not comfortable with that that's also okay.


----------



## Koden

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Would you mind telling me his in-game-name so I could see exactly what you're getting matched against? If you're not comfortable with that that's also okay.



sure, it's 1Kifa, mine is Skilithe-- i may just be complaining or overthinking it but they just feel like harder players compared to when i play alone


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Koden said:


> sure, it's 1Kifa, mine is Skilithe-- i may just be complaining or overthinking it but they just feel like harder players compared to when i play alone



It doesn't look like you're getting matched with anybody terrifyingly good at the game. (Your boyfriend and you hover around High-Bronze/Low-Silver skill-rating) The Zed you played against a few matches ago was Platinum though, which is really weird.

But, you _are_ still level 21 and these people have probably played the game much longer. There's also the possibility that the people you're getting matched against are smurfing because of your boyfriend's experience with dota.

You could try playing with similarly leveled people or by yourself, but once you hit level 30 you'll notice a spike in the difficulty. If they're smurf however, you'll notice a _drop_ in difficulty as they'll have likely swapped over to ranked.

You definitely are playing against much harder people when you play with him though.


----------



## Koden

That Zephyr Guy said:


> It doesn't look like you're getting matched with anybody terrifyingly good at the game. (Your boyfriend and you hover around High-Bronze/Low-Silver skill-rating) The Zed you played against a few matches ago was Platinum though, which is really weird.
> 
> But, you _are_ still level 21 and these people have probably played the game much longer. There's also the possibility that the people you're getting matched against are smurfing because of your boyfriend's experience with dota.
> 
> You could try playing with similarly leveled people or by yourself, but once you hit level 30 you'll notice a spike in the difficulty. If they're smurf however, you'll notice a _drop_ in difficulty as they'll have likely swapped over to ranked.
> 
> I noticed though, by going through your match history, that even when you play alone you get matched with people of similar skill as when you _do_ play with him. Maybe you just underperform because of nerves?



I have a very hard time playing MOBAs of any kind because i really crack under pressure and alot of League players yell alot and it makes me feel bad and not want to play in fear of ruining someone's game, it's something I need to break because I really want to try something new and get better at just being confident and smarter when i play, i have learned alot in my endeavors so far but i have alot of room to grow, also on the topic of smurfs-- ive noticed that around my level now most of them are in draft anyway


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Koden said:


> I have a very hard time playing MOBAs of any kind because i really crack under pressure and alot of League players yell alot and it makes me feel bad and not want to play in fear of ruining someone's game, it's something I need to break because I really want to try something new and get better at just being confident and smarter when i play, i have learned alot in my endeavors so far but i have alot of room to grow, also on the topic of smurfs-- ive noticed that around my level now most of them are in draft anyway



Yeah I definitely feel you. When I first started playing I had ridiculous amounts of anxiety about my skill level and it made it hard for me to focus on my classes.

Maybe what helped me could help you too?

https://www.reddit.com/r/summonerschool/

This is a subreddit with by far the most helpful community I have ever found. If you have any questions, or want to find guides, or anything pertaining to learning the game, you can likely find it on there. It helped settle my anxiety about it ridiculously fast, and helped me get gold on my first season.


Muting toxic players also helps - I imagine you encounter more of them as a support main.


----------



## Sona

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Well, you jumped from unranked to Silver because you aren't bronze. It's as simple as that.
> 
> You've mentioned that you played a couple of ranked games before, and then suddenly played one and found your rank. Essentially, when you start your ranking process, you have to play 10 games every season to be given an initial rank. These are called your provisionals. You did well enough in your provisionals that you outright skipped bronze, it's not unusual, but congratulations nonetheless.
> 
> 
> After you get your starting rank, you play games to rank up/down. To rank up, you need to meet two conditions: accumulating 100 LP, and completing your series.
> 
> With your initial rank, you start off with 0 LP in whatever division you placed into. (For example, Silver 5). When you win or lose a game, you respectively gain or lose LP based on how your skill rating compares to your division - the higher your skill rating, the more LP per win, and less LP per loss. This makes it so that if you're really good, you'll climb really fast, and if you are where you deserve to be, you'll have to improve to climb.
> 
> Once you hit 100 LP, you enter you series, which is simply a best of 3 series of games you have to play. Win 2 games, and you go up in rank. Lose 2 games, and you automatically drop around 50 LP and have to start again. When you hit 100 LP of the top rank for any division (Bronze 1, Silver 1, Gold 1, etc), your series is best of 5 instead.
> 
> 
> Hope I cleared up anything you weren't sure of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unrelated, but if you're looking for new supports you could try out Nami. She has a playstyle that's a good mix between Sona and Leona. (Poke and Sustain with the potential to hard engage although reliant on skillshots to provide CC.)



Yes this helped out A LOT!
Thank you for taking your time to explain it ;u; !!!
I was thinking about nami! I've played her a few times, still trying to get the hang of her LOL


----------



## Koden

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Yeah I definitely feel you. When I first started playing I had ridiculous amounts of anxiety about my skill level and it made it hard for me to focus on my classes.
> 
> Maybe what helped me could help you too?
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/summonerschool/
> 
> This is a subreddit with by far the most helpful community I have ever found. If you have any questions, or want to find guides, or anything pertaining to learning the game, you can likely find it on there. It helped settle my anxiety about it ridiculously fast, and helped me get gold on my first season.
> 
> 
> Muting toxic players also helps - I imagine you encounter more of them as a support main.



thank you so much for all your help, im sorry for pestering you with my noob-ness xd ill take a look at the link


----------



## Sona

Koden said:


> I recently started playing League again for the first time since about November 2015, I'm fairly new to MOBAs in general and every time I play with my boyfriend (who is an elite, extremely competitive DotA player) he yells at me when I do something wrong and it makes me feel bad that I cant impress him, I want to learn how to play and I'd be willing to take any advice or play with anyone! I really only play support because I dont like getting too much into the action.



Hi ! My suggestion is play by yourself! My boyfriend was like that at first too (he is A LOOOT better at league than I am) to the point where we would get in fights during and after playing a norms xD So we took a break from playing norms together and would only play bots and ARAMs with each other; on the side I would play norms alone with people that I don't care much for impressing, and only played to get better. I am now confident enough in myself to play along side him without feeling that I am the one holding the team behind/carrying my lane when I can if I get stuck with a not so great ADC.
Practice bots and even 1 v 5ing bots in a custom! Look at videos on youtube of champs you like to play and study up on what items and build are good for them as well as who has good synergy with which support/adc.
Just tell him you're doing your best, that's all he should ask of you ;u;


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Koden said:


> thank you so much for all your help, im sorry for pestering you with my noob-ness xd ill take a look at the link



It's no biggie. We were all new at one point.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Edit: Wrong thread


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Koden said:


> I recently started playing League again for the first time since about November 2015, I'm fairly new to MOBAs in general and every time I play with my boyfriend (who is an elite, extremely competitive DotA player) he yells at me when I do something wrong and it makes me feel bad that I cant impress him, I want to learn how to play and I'd be willing to take any advice or play with anyone! I really only play support because I dont like getting too much into the action.


if you're ever looking to play norms with someone, im always open.  Im silver 5 but i mean im not the best player out there.  I still have a ton to improve on.  If you want to play lmk c:
my user is hyliancrown


----------



## Koden

Zodiac Crossing said:


> if you're ever looking to play norms with someone, im always open.  Im silver 5 but i mean im not the best player out there.  I still have a ton to improve on.  If you want to play lmk c:
> my user is hyliancrown



ive added you ^^ my IGN is Skilithe


----------



## Beardo

Orianna? NOT ANYMORE

Proxy Singed is all I'm going to play now :^ )


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Koden said:


> ive added you ^^ my IGN is Skilithe



great!  ill try to get on later!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Beardo said:


> Orianna? NOT ANYMORE
> 
> Proxy Singed is all I'm going to play now :^ )



I had a singed try to proxy the hell out of me yesterday.

Too bad I was playing gangplank and I was clearing waves faster than he was - with more sustain to boot.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

he's beauty
he's grace
he's lasering you in the face


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

gg im done playing fiora for a while
but i took an interest in ahri lately


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I don't really understand why people ban Zed so frequently in lower elo. He's not as easy to use as other assassins and is actually a lot more bearable to play against than other champions.

So now every time someone bans zed when I want to play him, I'm going to pick Talon.


http://plays.tv/video/57a40e9c218b635c1b/stop-banning-zed-you-stupid-****s



They'll show the mere concept of Zed the respect of a ban but will waste their only cc on a minion in front of my face as Talon - who has way more burst than Zed. Unbelievable.


----------



## vel

laptop broke so i can't play anymore. but i'm disappointed in what i'm playing against now, like riot changed a lot of things.

i used to main lux and i was godly at her but then they changed her shield and now i can't play her correctly, idk things are changing really fast, it'll be hard to get back into it after december


----------



## Gregriii

new arcade skins and chroma packs! yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



That Zephyr Guy said:


> I don't really understand why people ban Zed so frequently in lower elo. He's not as easy to use as other assassins and is actually a lot more bearable to play against than other champions.
> 
> So now every time someone bans zed when I want to play him, I'm going to pick Talon.
> 
> 
> http://plays.tv/video/57a40e9c218b635c1b/stop-banning-zed-you-stupid-****s
> 
> 
> 
> They'll show the mere concept of Zed the respect of a ban but will waste their only cc on a minion in front of my face as Talon - who has way more burst than Zed. Unbelievable.



idk what does your video mean 

like you killed him because he missclicked... you didnt do anything special??? you flashed and threw all the combo bc he missed... with zed you can do that too???


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Gregriii said:


> idk what does your video mean
> 
> like you killed him because he missclicked... you didnt do anything special??? you flashed and threw all the combo bc he missed... with zed you can do that too???





That's the point. If people are so terrified of Zed, they should learn to play against him rather than just banning him. Because somebody can pick Talon, or Fizz, or Leblanc, or Rengar, and do the same thing he does much much quicker.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

i always ban blitz because hes annoying af


----------



## bigger34

Yo support main here


----------



## Sona

Zodiac Crossing said:


> i always ban blitz because hes annoying af



same here ;-;


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Tbh i really want a new champ for ADC.  I know there is Jhin but i sort of have a layout and design.  The moon herself, artemis.  She can be equipped with a bow and be somewhat similar to diana, but also unique.  Idk the abilities but i thought it would be cool to have a lunar archer


----------



## Gregriii

Zodiac Crossing said:


> Tbh i really want a new champ for ADC.  I know there is Jhin but i sort of have a layout and design.  The moon herself, artemis.  She can be equipped with a bow and be somewhat similar to diana, but also unique.  Idk the abilities but i thought it would be cool to have a lunar archer



nah I don't think rito would do that... Smite already has artemis as an adc so making some sort of adc like her would be called a rip off


----------



## Raffy

i got project yasuo in my yellow box thing )

i guess i got some free dust for project lucian but not enough yet


----------



## littlebunnycake

oh man this game is super fun but the community sucks. >.>


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

littlebunnycake said:


> oh man this game is super fun but the community sucks. >.>



same




Gregriii said:


> nah I don't think rito would do that... Smite already has artemis as an adc so making some sort of adc like her would be called a rip off



I mean... it's not like they haven't done it a million bajillion times with dota anyway.

But in their defense, one of the creators of dota DID create League so...


----------



## Aronthaer

Anyone else getting this garbage?

EDIT: no idea why the picture's so small, but essentially it put me in a 45 minute login queue


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Gregriii said:


> nah I don't think rito would do that... Smite already has artemis as an adc so making some sort of adc like her would be called a rip off



yoo i just looked up smite and it looks so fun


----------



## Raffy

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 180044
> 
> Anyone else getting this garbage?
> 
> EDIT: no idea why the picture's so small, but essentially it put me in a 45 minute login queue



usually i just cancel and try to login again and i get in right away lol.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

i still wanna play a 5v5 with only people from tbt

that sounds so fun


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> i still wanna play a 5v5 with only people from tbt
> 
> that sounds so fun



i mean ill join

also i got my final token for level 7 lux by going 7/1/16 support


----------



## andrewdklee

Just a quick question to see what everyone plays:
What does everyone main in, in terms of roles?
I'm sure this question was probably asked countless times but being new to the community I decided to still ask!
Love to see that everyone is so diverse in their game interests!

I personally don't have a main role. 
I end up playing whatever role is open, but I usually don't get to play mid or support because one of those roles is always taken by my girlfriend. 
Interestingly enough, she seems to love League even more than I do! And she's actually the one that usually asks if I want to play. It was a game that I got pretty tired of, but because of her the game got much better and even more fun to play!
Love to see what everyone thinks!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

andrewdklee said:


> Just a quick question to see what everyone plays:
> What does everyone main in, in terms of roles?
> I'm sure this question was probably asked countless times but being new to the community I decided to still ask!
> Love to see that everyone is so diverse in their game interests!
> 
> I personally don't have a main role.
> I end up playing whatever role is open, but I usually don't get to play mid or support because one of those roles is always taken by my girlfriend.
> Interestingly enough, she seems to love League even more than I do! And she's actually the one that usually asks if I want to play. It was a game that I got pretty tired of, but because of her the game got much better and even more fun to play!
> Love to see what everyone thinks!



hmm i usually go Mid/supp lol.  Not a very good adc and im working on jungling atm


----------



## Sona

andrewdklee said:


> Just a quick question to see what everyone plays:
> What does everyone main in, in terms of roles?
> I'm sure this question was probably asked countless times but being new to the community I decided to still ask!
> Love to see that everyone is so diverse in their game interests!
> 
> I personally don't have a main role.
> I end up playing whatever role is open, but I usually don't get to play mid or support because one of those roles is always taken by my girlfriend.
> Interestingly enough, she seems to love League even more than I do! And she's actually the one that usually asks if I want to play. It was a game that I got pretty tired of, but because of her the game got much better and even more fun to play!
> Love to see what everyone thinks!



I main support, I'm pretty trash everywhere else but I don't mind having to fill if support is taken xD


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

andrewdklee said:


> Just a quick question to see what everyone plays:
> What does everyone main in, in terms of roles?
> I'm sure this question was probably asked countless times but being new to the community I decided to still ask!
> Love to see that everyone is so diverse in their game interests!
> 
> I personally don't have a main role.
> I end up playing whatever role is open, but I usually don't get to play mid or support because one of those roles is always taken by my girlfriend.
> Interestingly enough, she seems to love League even more than I do! And she's actually the one that usually asks if I want to play. It was a game that I got pretty tired of, but because of her the game got much better and even more fun to play!
> Love to see what everyone thinks!



I main mid because I'm spoiled and only play carry champs.


----------



## Isabella

I climbed to gold 2 with mostly support/jungle, realized i'm terrible at laneing now woooo


----------



## Leoniex

Hi! 
My LOL name is mikheljeksin and I play in EU west.
I main 
Teemo (don't hate me for this)
Sivir
Tristana
Volibear


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Tbh i really want to get to gold but i hate half the people i get on my team if its not a premade :/


----------



## piercedhorizon

andrewdklee said:


> Just a quick question to see what everyone plays:
> What does everyone main in, in terms of roles?
> I'm sure this question was probably asked countless times but being new to the community I decided to still ask!
> Love to see that everyone is so diverse in their game interests!
> 
> I personally don't have a main role.
> I end up playing whatever role is open, but I usually don't get to play mid or support because one of those roles is always taken by my girlfriend.
> Interestingly enough, she seems to love League even more than I do! And she's actually the one that usually asks if I want to play. It was a game that I got pretty tired of, but because of her the game got much better and even more fun to play!
> Love to see what everyone thinks!



I play Mid ( Im only good at it lol! )


----------



## Raffy

andrewdklee said:


> Just a quick question to see what everyone plays:
> What does everyone main in, in terms of roles?
> I'm sure this question was probably asked countless times but being new to the community I decided to still ask!
> Love to see that everyone is so diverse in their game interests!
> 
> I personally don't have a main role.
> I end up playing whatever role is open, but I usually don't get to play mid or support because one of those roles is always taken by my girlfriend.
> Interestingly enough, she seems to love League even more than I do! And she's actually the one that usually asks if I want to play. It was a game that I got pretty tired of, but because of her the game got much better and even more fun to play!
> Love to see what everyone thinks!



i usually play support but i've been picking up adc again recently, 
also i reached silver 5 and idk if i still want to climb lolol


----------



## Sona

thoughts on new arcade skins?


----------



## pandapples

Sona said:


> thoughts on new arcade skins?



Been waiting for a good ezreal skin for too long. They all look really good. The arcade line is one of my favs. Friend gifted ez on main account and ahri on second


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

playing with friends and their friends = a**holes and them banning your picks for fun


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

putting that last post aside, does anyone want to play some ranked?  I really want to get to gold this season but climbing out of silver is so annoying.   do play with friends but they arent always on D: i usually queue for support/mid but im currently practicing adc sivir and diana jg


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> putting that last post aside, does anyone want to play some ranked?  I really want to get to gold this season but climbing out of silver is so annoying.   do play with friends but they arent always on D: i usually queue for support/mid but im currently practicing adc sivir and diana jg



I would but I want to keep my MMR where it is. I'm at Gold 1-2 MMR so when I do my placements next season I'll place very close to Gold.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I would but I want to keep my MMR where it is. I'm at Gold 1-2 MMR so when I do my placements next season I'll place very close to Gold.



ok sounds like a good idea


----------



## Squidward

I haven't been playing this game seriously since 2013... Maybe I should take it up again


----------



## Luxsama

Ahh~ it's been a while since I've been on this forum...

I've climbed up from Bronze 1 to Plat 5 this season c:


----------



## blossum

Luxsama said:


> I've climbed up from Bronze 1 to Plat 5 this season c:



Wow, what a climb, congrats 

I managed to get three level 7 Lulu tokens back to back (to back?).. feelsgoodman


----------



## Tracer

Man I started playing league months ago, but I stopped for many reasons lol. I've been wanting to play it lots ever since I first heard about it years ago- but everyone I joined up with in the beginning were extremely rude to me & cussed me out instead of calmly explaining to me what I did wrong. Maybe I just sucked that bad lmao Tutorials weren't much help as I forgot 80% of what I watched from them. I'd definitely start playing again if someone was be nice enough to explain it to me & show me one on one, as I haven't played in forever. I might just make a new account & start playing to get the hang of it again- then go from there. As I'm sure lots of other people have done that


----------



## blossum

Voiku said:


> were extremely rude to me & cussed me out instead of calmly explaining to me what I did wron


Ohh I'm so sorry q_q League is a terrible game for learning alone; it has one of the most filthy player bases ever, and, new players are punished by constantly going against smurfs of high levels (even when the database tries to split new from old players). Though they did nicely update the new players guide, player made guides go into a lot more in depth (if you like reading, that is). Also they updated the amount of total experience it takes to get from 1 to level 30 (around halved it I think?). Which imo encourages more smurfs ;^;. If you ever need someone to play with myself or many others on this thread would be willing to help you out


----------



## Tracer

blossum said:


> Ohh I'm so sorry q_q League is a terrible game for learning alone; it has one of the most filthy player bases ever, and, new players are punished by constantly going against smurfs of high levels (even when the database tries to split new from old players). Though they did nicely update the new players guide, player made guides go into a lot more in depth (if you like reading, that is). Also they updated the amount of total experience it takes to get from 1 to level 30 (around halved it I think?). Which imo encourages more smurfs ;^;. If you ever need someone to play with myself or many others on this thread would be willing to help you out View attachment 182416



Yeah I can tell, LOL. The few nice people like you are what seem to matter more, though. 
I'll definitely check out that link! I'll probably create a new account tonight and play a bit, and maybe play a lot more tomorrow. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Squidward

Voiku said:


> Yeah I can tell, LOL. The few nice people like you are what seem to matter more, though.
> I'll definitely check out that link! I'll probably create a new account tonight and play a bit, and maybe play a lot more tomorrow. Thanks a lot!



Have fun! And if someone starts flaming you, just mute and report them.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Voiku said:


> Man I started playing league months ago, but I stopped for many reasons lol. I've been wanting to play it lots ever since I first heard about it years ago- but everyone I joined up with in the beginning were extremely rude to me & cussed me out instead of calmly explaining to me what I did wrong. Maybe I just sucked that bad lmao Tutorials weren't much help as I forgot 80% of what I watched from them. I'd definitely start playing again if someone was be nice enough to explain it to me & show me one on one, as I haven't played in forever. I might just make a new account & start playing to get the hang of it again- then go from there. As I'm sure lots of other people have done that



If you'd like I wouldn't mind helping you learn the game. I've been meaning to put together a sort of "newbies league school" sort of deal where anybody who's interested in the game but too scared or nervous to try can just like, hop in and learn at their own pace. So it probably wouldn't be one on one (unless nobody else is interested), but it'd still be close to it.

The community can be a really bad place, but once you get past that the game can be really amazing.


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> If you'd like I wouldn't mind helping you learn the game. I've been meaning to put together a sort of "newbies league school" sort of deal where anybody who's interested in the game but too scared or nervous to try can just like, hop in and learn at their own pace. So it probably wouldn't be one on one (unless nobody else is interested), but it'd still be close to it.
> 
> The community can be a really bad place, but once you get past that the game can be really amazing.



Can I join haha? I didn't even touch this game for 3 years for more than a couple of matches..


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Sona said:


> thoughts on new arcade skins?



love arcade ahri, i bought her. ez and corki are good too, but disappointed that there's no final boss skin lmao


----------



## Tracer

Squidward said:


> Can I join haha? I didn't even touch this game for 3 years for more than a couple of matches..





That Zephyr Guy said:


> If you'd like I wouldn't mind helping you learn the game. I've been meaning to put together a sort of "newbies league school" sort of deal where anybody who's interested in the game but too scared or nervous to try can just like, hop in and learn at their own pace. So it probably wouldn't be one on one (unless nobody else is interested), but it'd still be close to it.
> 
> The community can be a really bad place, but once you get past that the game can be really amazing.



Heck yeah, I've never played with anyone other than random people so why not. Just lemme know, and I wouldn't mind Squidward joining as well.  My user is Poicen.


----------



## Squidward

Voiku said:


> Heck yeah, I've never played with anyone other than random people so why not. Just lemme know, and I wouldn't mind Squidward joining as well.  My user is Poicen.



I'll add you guys. Please mind that I'm an European player and that my ping is not perfect so I'm not going to play Lux and those champs lol!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I'm online right now if you guys want to run some bots or whatever.


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'm online right now if you guys want to run some bots or whatever.



Me too! Voiku as well as far as I can see!


----------



## Squidward

This sucks so much, when you guys play it's like 4 AM for me..


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

literally sitting at 0 lp and im afraid to touch ranked again lol


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> literally sitting at 0 lp and im afraid to touch ranked again lol



That's still S5 right? You can lose pretty much all you want and you won't drop from S5 to B1. In order to do _that_ you have to lose so many games that your MMR places you against nothing but B5 players.

0 lp is only really stressful when you're in the other ranks - but even then you usually have like 2-3 games of leniency before it drops you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> This sucks so much, when you guys play it's like 4 AM for me..



Yeah I was thinking about that. It's mostly because I work nights and this week two people were on vacation so I was covering two separate schedules. I'll have more time soon.

Do you guys both have Discord? I could make a room there where I can help you guys more consistently.


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> That's still S5 right? You can lose pretty much all you want and you won't drop from S5 to B1. In order to do _that_ you have to lose so many games that your MMR places you against nothing but B5 players.
> 
> 0 lp is only really stressful when you're in the other ranks - but even then you usually have like 2-3 games of leniency before it drops you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was thinking about that. It's mostly because I work nights and this week two people were on vacation so I was covering two separate schedules. I'll have more time soon.
> 
> Do you guys both have Discord? I could make a room there where I can help you guys more consistently.



Funny thing, I just redownloaded discord like yesterday. Yes I have it! My ID is Garlic Bread#2375. Also, I have to say thank you for doing this! The league community is often very rude to newer players but you're being really helpful.


----------



## Squidward

Playing this game without a full team is so awful.. I wish I knew enough people to form our team, because people are just disguting.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> That's still S5 right? You can lose pretty much all you want and you won't drop from S5 to B1. In order to do _that_ you have to lose so many games that your MMR places you against nothing but B5 players.
> 
> 0 lp is only really stressful when you're in the other ranks - but even then you usually have like 2-3 games of leniency before it drops you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was thinking about that. It's mostly because I work nights and this week two people were on vacation so I was covering two separate schedules. I'll have more time soon.
> 
> Do you guys both have Discord? I could make a room there where I can help you guys more consistently.



i lost 2 games and stull sat at s5.  my cousin finally hit 30 and his friend went on his smurf.  My other friends is s5 with me and her brother is g5 and we won both 2 games and im at 40 rn.

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw idk if this counts as advertising but i started streaming because i made a layout and i think it looked p cool 
my twitch is moonstump and itd be really cool if you guys could follow it.  im not doing it for money, but just for fun lel


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

https://discord.gg/yXh6q

New players discord thing


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> https://discord.gg/yXh6q
> 
> New players discord thing



it doesnt work D:


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

https://discord.gg/f6XScHB

Try this one. It won't expire.


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> https://discord.gg/f6XScHB
> 
> Try this one. It won't expire.



Yay!!


----------



## Squidward

I officially announce my bankruptcy as I just found out that I can buy the paysafe thing right in front of my house. I'm financially ruined.


----------



## Sona

A couple days ago I was trying out different champs support and got an S+ with Zyra, so I went from 2 to lvl 6. 
I literally have no life :c


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

y'all should join my discord server - it's primarily for teaching new players how to play but it's also just for a general league discord as well

https://discord.gg/7csDUWe


----------



## pandapples

That Zephyr Guy said:


> y'all should join my discord server - it's primarily for teaching new players how to play but it's also just for a general league discord as well
> 
> https://discord.gg/7csDUWe



joined~ I can teach as well (although limited time cause lagging like 80% of the time) I have accts in plat, gold, unranked 30, and under 30


----------



## Squidward

pandapples said:


> joined~ I can teach as well (although limited time cause lagging like 80% of the time) I have accts in plat, gold, unranked 30, and under 30



How do you manage so many accounts woah?


----------



## pandapples

Squidward said:


> How do you manage so many accounts woah?



I have no life 



=/


----------



## Squidward

pandapples said:


> I have no life
> 
> 
> 
> =/



I can't even get 1 account to lvl 30 lmao


----------



## pandapples

Squidward said:


> I can't even get 1 account to lvl 30 lmao



You're EU though, right? Must be frustrating to play w/ high ping in NA. That would definitely slow me down too, ha. When are you usually on to play on NA?


----------



## Squidward

pandapples said:


> You're EU though, right? Must be frustrating to play w/ high ping in NA. That would definitely slow me down too, ha. When are you usually on to play on NA?



Ya, I'm on EUNE. I don't really play NA since I don't have anyone to play with, but you can always message me on discord when you're on.


----------



## Squidward

I've won like 6 games in a row. Neat!


----------



## vel

i want arcade ahri omgmgmg


----------



## pandapples

STAR GUARDIAN TEASER

I've been waiting for this since lux's came out. So excited


----------



## Squidward

pandapples said:


> STAR GUARDIAN TEASER
> 
> I've been waiting for this since lux's came out. So excited



About 4 years ago or whenever I started playing LoL I had a dream about a Sailor Moon Janna skin and when I woke up I was so sad that it didn't exist I legit wanted to send a request to Riot to make the skin. When I saw the Lux skin came I was like omfg I NEED this skin but I didn't buy it because I'm not that good at Lux even tho I love her + getting mid is pretty hard and I'd never get to play her. Just the possibility of getting the Janna skin is killing me and I'm waiting for the update!!


----------



## Zealothia

I used to play in the NA servers, but not all of my friends play in the BR servers :c I had Heartseeker Ashe.... It feels bad to not use her anymore.


----------



## pandapples

Squidward said:


> About 4 years ago or whenever I started playing LoL I had a dream about a Sailor Moon Janna skin and when I woke up I was so sad that it didn't exist I legit wanted to send a request to Riot to make the skin. When I saw the Lux skin came I was like omfg I NEED this skin but I didn't buy it because I'm not that good at Lux even tho I love her + getting mid is pretty hard and I'd never get to play her. Just the possibility of getting the Janna skin is killing me and I'm waiting for the update!!



I'd be so down if Janna got the skin. I'm counting on one of Janna, Lulu, Caitlyn, and Jinx. plsplspls. Mostly Cait cause most of her skins suck and I have good skins for the other 3.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I used to be quite obsessed with it, when it was first released I was in college so I knew a lot of other people who played it and they got me into it. Unfortunately these days my internet can barely handle more than one thing at once so it's just not been played on a long while


----------



## Luxanna

There was a "leak reddit" post that said the skins coming out, I dont know if it was official but it would be hella cool if it was, I main, Janna lulu and lux. My wallet is gonna suffer though
SG Janna 1350
SG Lulu 1350
SG Jinx 1820
SG Poppy 1350
Elementalist Lux 3250
And i think one more skin
edit: found the post
https://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/52zbay/upcoming_skins_leaks/

I believe this was the dude that always leaked upcoming events/skins


----------



## Squidward

pandapples said:


> I'd be so down if Janna got the skin. I'm counting on one of Janna, Lulu, Caitlyn, and Jinx. plsplspls. Mostly Cait cause most of her skins suck and I have good skins for the other 3.



These would be so good omg, I didn't even know I needed sg Caitlyn until now ; v ; <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luxanna said:


> There was a "leak reddit" post that said the skins coming out, I dont know if it was official but it would be hella cool if it was, I main, Janna lulu and lux. My wallet is gonna suffer though
> SG Janna 1350
> SG Lulu 1350
> SG Jinx 1820
> SG Poppy 1350
> Elementalist Lux 3250
> And i think one more skin
> edit: found the post
> https://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/52zbay/upcoming_skins_leaks/
> 
> I believe this was the dude that always leaked upcoming events/skins



Omg sg Janna for real? And Lulu??? Brb getting my credit card ready


----------



## Luxanna

^ like I mentioned before, i'm not sure if this is the real thing but I can see these champs as starguardians, The ultimate lux skin is probably later into the year if not next year and the skins after that too, not all these skins will be coming out at the same time if they're real atleast


----------



## blossum

Zealothia said:


> I used to play in the NA servers, but not all of my friends play in the BR servers :c I had Heartseeker Ashe.... It feels bad to not use her anymore.



I live in Australia but I only play in NA to be with my internet friends ;_; 240ms struggle


----------



## Squidward

Luxanna said:


> ^ like I mentioned before, i'm not sure if this is the real thing but I can see these champs as starguardians, The ultimate lux skin is probably later into the year if not next year and the skins after that too, not all these skins will be coming out at the same time if they're real atleast



I am still shocked that sg lux came out over an year ago like I swear it was 2 months ago


----------



## Aronthaer

Just hit 30! Gonna wait till next season to try ranked tho <3 If you wanna add me, Summon name is Saewin! See you on the rift  I'm a support primary, mid secondary kinda guy. I mid Cho'Gath (I know he's a toplaner but I find him easier to play mid) and my support mains are Sona/Blitzcrank.

Just started playing Sona and I already have four S'es with her, new main for sure. I want that Sweetheart Sona skin but I'm broke. RIP


----------



## Squidward

Aronthaer said:


> Just hit 30! Gonna wait till next season to try ranked tho <3 If you wanna add me, Summon name is Saewin! See you on the rift  I'm a support primary, mid secondary kinda guy. I mid Cho'Gath (I know he's a toplaner but I find him easier to play mid) and my support mains are Sona/Blitzcrank.
> 
> Just started playing Sona and I already have four S'es with her, new main for sure. I want that Sweetheart Sona skin but I'm broke. RIP



We got the same taste lol! Sona is one of my fave supports ever. I'm also thinking about buying a skin for her but first I have to buy the star guardian skins.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Aronthaer said:


> Just hit 30! Gonna wait till next season to try ranked tho <3 If you wanna add me, Summon name is Saewin! See you on the rift  I'm a support primary, mid secondary kinda guy. I mid Cho'Gath (I know he's a toplaner but I find him easier to play mid) and my support mains are Sona/Blitzcrank.
> 
> Just started playing Sona and I already have four S'es with her, new main for sure. I want that Sweetheart Sona skin but I'm broke. RIP



If you plan to play ranked, it's best you don't wait at all. Ranked anxiety is normal - but getting your starting rank is a good baseline you can improve on.


----------



## Aronthaer

That Zephyr Guy said:


> If you plan to play ranked, it's best you don't wait at all. Ranked anxiety is normal - but getting your starting rank is a good baseline you can improve on.



well, I wanna finish my tier 3 runes before I start.


----------



## pandapples

eeeeeeeeeeeeee

SG site

so happy


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

AHHHHH star guardian skins!!! Super hyped for Janna and Jinx!  Kinda disappointed for the lack of diana and leona sg skins ;-;


----------



## blossum

Omg hype! I feel kind of guilty when I have more than two skins for a champion... but ahh these look so good.


----------



## Squidward

I love them! Tbh I'm not the biggest fan of the yordle ones as they don't fit into the theme imo, but still they're really nice. Also I feel like Janna's pose is a bit lazy but that's probably because my expectations were set really high. Still, I love them so much!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone know if they're going to be 975 for the first two weeks like star guardian lux was when she first came out or no?


----------



## Raffy

STAR GUARDIAN JANNA OHHHHHHHHHH MY OGOD


----------



## pandapples

Squidward said:


> I love them! Tbh I'm not the biggest fan of the yordle ones as they don't fit into the theme imo, but still they're really nice. Also I feel like Janna's pose is a bit lazy but that's probably because my expectations were set really high. Still, I love them so much!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does anyone know if they're going to be 975 for the first two weeks like star guardian lux was when she first came out or no?



I don't think they do that anymore now that new skins get skin sales more quickly after their release than before.  We can dream though...


----------



## Squidward

pandapples said:


> I don't think they do that anymore now that new skins get skin sales more quickly after their release than before.  We can dream though...



Oh well, I'm only wondering because I want to know if I have to buy RP right now or I can do it any other day!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

jinx is going 1850  
but on a side note;; one of my favorite theme makers for tumblr made a SG Theme and i made a sideblog for SG Janna and i think it looks really nice with his theme  if you want to check it out, thatd be cool


----------



## Squidward

Zodiac Crossing said:


> jinx is going 1850
> but on a side note;; one of my favorite theme makers for tumblr made a SG Theme and i made a sideblog for SG Janna and i think it looks really nice with his theme  if you want to check it out, thatd be cool



I don't have a tumblr anymore but I love it!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow I'm loving these skins more and more... Makes me want to buy Jinx and the skin as well just becuse it looks so good, even though I don't play ADC lol.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

thanks!! and now that im thinking about it, i feel lulu and poppy just dont belong in the SG "squad" like they're yordles and i feel somone likes diana/leona/sona/sivir would have been better choices :/


----------



## Hopeless Opus

i'm about to main poppy and buy that star guardian skin straight up.
i LOVE it. it's so anime


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Hopeless Opus said:


> i'm about to main poppy and buy that star guardian skin straight up.
> i LOVE it. it's so anime



It's a good time to main poppy - with a lot of the recent changes I'm predicting she'll be in meta very soon.


----------



## Squidward

Zodiac Crossing said:


> thanks!! and now that im thinking about it, i feel lulu and poppy just dont belong in the SG "squad" like they're yordles and i feel somone likes diana/leona/sona/sivir would have been better choices :/



It feels weird when I try to explain why I don't think they fit in the theme, it's just that they're small and... Idk the sailor outfits and human faces look a bit stupid on them imo. It's not that I think the skins are bad, just that I'd pick someone else for it. I've got no right to complain as I got Janna, though! ♥


----------



## blossum

Squidward said:


> It feels weird when I try to explain why I don't think they fit in the theme, it's just that they're small and... Idk the sailor outfits and human faces look a bit stupid on them imo. It's not that I think the skins are bad, just that I'd pick someone else for it. I've got no right to complain as I got Janna, though! ♥



I get this! I think because I love the Sailor Moon characters and are used to tall skinny pretty grills and yordles just look like ridiculous Chibi Chibi Moons hahaha. Not that that's going to stop me from acquiring my 4th Lulu skin........... ahem.
All the familiars are cute but Zephyr alongside Janna is so gorgeoussss https://twitter.com/RiotOhmu/status/777980801111564289

ALSO
I was so glad they edited Lux's homeguards to match the other's:
https://twitter.com/RiotOhmu/status/778005959570432001
Squad goals or nah lol


----------



## Squidward

blossum said:


> I get this! I think because I love the Sailor Moon characters and are used to tall skinny pretty grills and yordles just look like ridiculous Chibi Chibi Moons hahaha. Not that that's going to stop me from acquiring my 4th Lulu skin........... ahem.
> All the familiars are cute but Zephyr alongside Janna is so gorgeoussss https://twitter.com/RiotOhmu/status/777980801111564289
> 
> ALSO
> I was so glad they edited Lux's homeguards to match the other's:
> https://twitter.com/RiotOhmu/status/778005959570432001
> Squad goals or nah lol



The way they fly is one of my favorite parts of this skin set. Can't wait for the skins to come!


----------



## Aronthaer

Hey, I posted this on the League forums but I thought you might want to be clued in. I'm giving away Riot Points!
http://boards.na.leagueoflegends.co...-my-new-twitch-stream-giving-away-riot-points

_also if you could upvote that thread and get it trending so more people can see it I would love you thanks bye_


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Aronthaer said:


> Hey, I posted this on the League forums but I thought you might want to be clued in. I'm giving away Riot Points!
> http://boards.na.leagueoflegends.co...-my-new-twitch-stream-giving-away-riot-points
> 
> _also if you could upvote that thread and get it trending so more people can see it I would love you thanks bye_



what time will you be streaming?  Ill try to catch if its after 3 est and ends before 10 est!
edit;; i followed!  my user is moonstump


----------



## Aronthaer

Zodiac Crossing said:


> what time will you be streaming?  Ill try to catch if its after 3 est and ends before 10 est!
> edit;; i followed!  my user is moonstump



it starts at 9 EST and ends at 11:00. thanks for the follow!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Aronthaer said:


> it starts at 9 EST and ends at 11:00. thanks for the follow!



hmm i might not be able to stay till 11, though good luck with the GA!


----------



## Squidward

Aronthaer said:


> it starts at 9 EST and ends at 11:00. thanks for the follow!



That's way too late for me, sorry. :c


----------



## Squidward

I decided to count all the LoL accounts I've ever made today and so far it's 11+ and I'm sure there's some more. What's wrong with me??


----------



## Aronthaer

Squidward said:


> I decided to count all the LoL accounts I've ever made today and so far it's 11+ and I'm sure there's some more. What's wrong with me??



that's pretty crazy tbh


----------



## Squidward

Aronthaer said:


> that's pretty crazy tbh



A couple of them I haven't played in 3 years and one doesn't even have a summoner's name, one just has a name but it was never played, two of them are on EUW, one on NA. Still, that's many accounts. D:


----------



## Aronthaer

Trying to spread the word about my Riot Point giveaway! could you guys help me out and upvote/comment on this so it doesn't get buried under other posts? I swear, it's harder to get noticed here than the Youtube comments section...

http://boards.na.leagueoflegends.co...eaway-starts-tomorrow-help-me-spread-the-word


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Aronthaer said:


> Trying to spread the word about my Riot Point giveaway! could you guys help me out and upvote/comment on this so it doesn't get buried under other posts? I swear, it's harder to get noticed here than the Youtube comments section...
> 
> http://boards.na.leagueoflegends.co...eaway-starts-tomorrow-help-me-spread-the-word



hey i know its hard to ask but could you maybe do the drawing around 10pm?  Monday is a school night and i wake up at 6am and i do love my sleep ;w;


----------



## blossum

Aronthaer said:


> Trying to spread the word about my Riot Point giveaway! could you guys help me out and upvote/comment on this so it doesn't get buried under other posts? I swear, it's harder to get noticed here than the Youtube comments section...
> 
> http://boards.na.leagueoflegends.co...eaway-starts-tomorrow-help-me-spread-the-word









 Tfw :{ I'm 30 tho

Good luck, I'll try be there!


----------



## Aronthaer

Zodiac Crossing said:


> hey i know its hard to ask but could you maybe do the drawing around 10pm?  Monday is a school night and i wake up at 6am and i do love my sleep ;w;



Sent you a PM


----------



## Squidward

When are the?? Star guardian skins??? Coming????????


----------



## blossum

SOON!!


----------



## Squidward

blossum said:


> SOON!!



This is the most beautiful thing I've seen in my life I'm sobbing ; v ;
I wish all my friends would play LoL with me and we'd have sg skins... I'm going to buy a skin and an icon and arrghh everything is perfect


----------



## blossum

Squidward said:


> This is the most beautiful thing I've seen in my life I'm sobbing ; v ;
> I wish all my friends would play LoL with me and we'd have sg skins... I'm going to buy a skin and an icon and arrghh everything is perfect


Do you have a group you constantly play with? Or maybe they don't want the skins :c but who could not want the skins?!


----------



## Squidward

blossum said:


> Do you have a group you constantly play with? Or maybe they don't want the skins :c but who could not want the skins?!



No, I have one friend whom I play with sometimes and she doesn't care about the skins at all. :c


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Squidward said:


> No, I have one friend whom I play with sometimes and she doesn't care about the skins at all. :c



how could someone not care about them? they're AMAZING !! when do they go live i need the janna one ;0;


----------



## Hopeless Opus

blossum said:


> SOON!!



omg... this is the best login screen theme since taliyah's


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> how could someone not care about them? they're AMAZING !! when do they go live i need the janna one ;0;



I'm fairly apathetic about them myself. It takes a lot for me to want a specific skin.


----------



## Squidward

Zodiac Crossing said:


> how could someone not care about them? they're AMAZING !! when do they go live i need the janna one ;0;



I don't know since I think they're perf but then again, different people have different tastes! My friend is an extremely casual player so when I gifted myself Sweetheart Annie for 375 RP (when she was on discount) with the 400 RP you got before when you hit like lvl 5 she thought I bought it with money and was like "Are you crazy why would you buy that useless garbage"..
I must say I've never spent money on LoL but I will be buying Star Guardian Janna and possibly Jinx if I ever get good at ADC.


----------



## V-drift

In all honesty, all the Star Guardian skins are impressive and interesting. I am hoping to be able to get one. but to be fair, i don't think I play any of them pretty well. ^^; Still, let's see what life holds for us.


----------



## Squidward

V-drift said:


> In all honesty, all the Star Guardian skins are impressive and interesting. I am hoping to be able to get one. but to be fair, i don't think I play any of them pretty well. ^^; Still, let's see what life holds for us.



I thought about this a lot and I've come to the conclusion that while you practice playing a champion you might as well look good while doing it! I always made excuses that I'll buy a skin when I get good at a champion and so far I bought no skins. Noobs will kind of expect that you're a good player just because you have a skin but just ignore them.


----------



## V-drift

I suppose you are right. If I end up doing my best and failing with a skin, at least I'll still look good and enjoy the game for being just that. A game. Alright, then I'm getting Starguardian Lulu once I purchase the champion


----------



## Squidward

V-drift said:


> I suppose you are right. If I end up doing my best and failing with a skin, at least I'll still look good and enjoy the game for being just that. A game. Alright, then I'm getting Starguardian Lulu once I purchase the champion



Good luck! I'm sure you won't regret it. You'd spend that amount of money on a single pizza you'd eat in one sitting anyway (at least in my case LOL), and you can refund the skin if you don't like it and you didn't use your refunds already.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

does anyone queue for support here alot because i've gotten a lot better at my sivir adc and was wondering if anyone did.  ill play norms or ranked


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

So what teams are you guys rooting for at worlds?

I'm a big CLG fan so I'm excited that they made G2 look awful, but I only hope that they give a similar performance against a korean team.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

so tristana and morgana are getting halloween skins! god they loOK SO GOOD tristana as a witch is gonna be so adorable
also there's one more unknown and people are saying it could be teemo or gnar and i'll be salty if it's either of them


----------



## Squidward

That Zephyr Guy said:


> So what teams are you guys rooting for at worlds?
> 
> I'm a big CLG fan so I'm excited that they made G2 look awful, but I only hope that they give a similar performance against a korean team.



I don't have any favorites, but I'm still interested in who will win!


----------



## Aronthaer

Zodiac Crossing said:


> does anyone queue for support here alot because i've gotten a lot better at my sivir adc and was wondering if anyone did.  ill play norms or ranked



I queue support like 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Squidward

My favorite thing about league ever is when I'm fed in my lane and I go to help someone who's feeding in their lane and 2 shot the enemy and they're like "ks" so I leave them alone with the next enemy and they die. Then I say something like "sorry, didn't want to ks" and they start raging so hard. I know it's petty but these people honestly don't deserve better.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Squidward said:


> My favorite thing about league ever is when I'm fed in my lane and I go to help someone who's feeding in their lane and 2 shot the enemy and they're like "ks" so I leave them alone with the next enemy and they die. Then I say something like "sorry, didn't want to ks" and they start raging so hard. I know it's petty but these people honestly don't deserve better.



thats beautiful


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Aronthaer said:


> I queue support like 99.9% of the time.


oh cool c: my user is hyliancrown if you want to play


----------



## pandapples

That Zephyr Guy said:


> So what teams are you guys rooting for at worlds?
> 
> I'm a big CLG fan so I'm excited that they made G2 look awful, but I only hope that they give a similar performance against a korean team.



Pretty much rooting for all NA teams, and SKT. I'm a casual watcher so don't rly have one favorite.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

yoooo my friend and i finally made it to s4  we're aiming for gold but s4 is good for now


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Aurelion Sol's left up

Korea's so free

You guessed it right,

I'm CLG


----------



## Aronthaer

Zodiac Crossing said:


> oh cool c: my user is hyliancrown if you want to play



We'll have to do that sometime! I'll add you later.


----------



## Believe

ayoooo Im a plat mid main! I mainly play annie/kat/xerath mid


----------



## Squidward

Here's the thing where you can add yourself if you haven't already: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19amqZsziElphQ5ydlPMUkRe9kVi67SnhQioerl9WzJQ/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## V-drift

Hopeless Opus said:


> so tristana and morgana are getting halloween skins! god they loOK SO GOOD tristana as a witch is gonna be so adorable
> also there's one more unknown and people are saying it could be teemo or gnar and i'll be salty if it's either of them



I like the fact Tristana and Morgana is getting another skin (Especially morgana since I cannot recall the last skin she had before this one). Although I am shocked that the one in the smoke is Teemo. They literally called it "Satan Teemo" I believe I am Told.



That Zephyr Guy said:


> So what teams are you guys rooting for at worlds?
> 
> I'm a big CLG fan so I'm excited that they made G2 look awful, but I only hope that they give a similar performance against a korean team.



I'm a casual watcher. I'm simply watching to learn the champions. However, to be honest, something tells me after the championship, they are nerfing the winning team's champion or so. Or at least, how my friend says it.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

V-drift said:


> I'm a casual watcher. I'm simply watching to learn the champions. However, to be honest, something tells me after the championship, they are nerfing the winning team's champion or so. Or at least, how my friend says it.



Yeah... I play a lot of Aurelion Sol, and I don't exactly see him escaping Worlds unscathed :c


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

http://plays.tv/video/57f4388b558f6d6153/lag-of-legends


;-;


----------



## Believe

THAT NEW TEEMO SKIN IS SO COOL. I want that and star guardian jinx!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

That Zephyr Guy said:


> http://plays.tv/video/57f4388b558f6d6153/lag-of-legends
> 
> 
> ;-;



omg look its me dying


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Zodiac Crossing said:


> omg look its me dying



I tried so hard ; - ;


----------



## Squidward

Believe said:


> THAT NEW TEEMO SKIN IS SO COOL. I want that and star guardian jinx!



Nice to see Teemo getting a new skin, it's been a while.


----------



## blossum

STAR GUARDIANS INCOMINNGGGGGGGGGGGGG as of this hourrrrrrrrrr \o/





Is this too large? Do I put it in a spoiler? 
Oh yeah, Ivern, too, I guess

Bewitching Morgana's skin reminds me of Dark Star Varus tbh. Bewitching Trist's effects are dazzling ahh. I really like how they did her e in this skin!


----------



## V-drift

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Yeah... I play a lot of Aurelion Sol, and I don't exactly see him escaping Worlds unscathed :c



I can agree to this pretty much.


----------



## Squidward

I played jungler for the first time and I did pretty well. My ganks weren't really on point but I was great at keeping up with my teammates' levels.
By the way, when are the star guardian skins coming? I've seen them in the champion skins but it says they're unavailable.


----------



## Believe

Been trying to climb ranked before season ends v_v Ive been stuck in plat 1/2 for so long I hope I cna make diamond


----------



## Aronthaer

any tips for Master Yi? I'm new to jungle but I reaaally like Yi and I've been doing pretty great with him.


----------



## Believe

Contrary to what a lot of people say, Yi actually takes quite a bit of skill to do well with/carry with. I'd practice/always keep in mind that his meditate can remove a LOT of damage from burst/alpha strike can dodge tons of things. 

Always keep CC in mind (much like katarina if you've played her) as it can screw you over hard. 

Be farm focused but also try to keep pressure on lanes when you see someone is overextending a lot. 

Avoid ganking when your laner doesnt have any cc/the opposing laner has an escape because Yi is hard to setup ganks with if you dont have a laner to set you up. 

These are just kinda really general tips that apply to most cc-less/low cc farming junglers. I've also been screwed by master yis that build sorta tanky especially since I main burst mid champs so a spirit visage + maw screws me really hard because I can't kill him. Top that off with a qss and I'm as good as dead which resets his cds and gives him that sick penta. With that said, if you're not fed/don't have items/farm don't just jump into a team with all CCs up hoping you pick one because more often than not you'll just die and give up an important objective.


----------



## pandapples

Believe said:


> Been trying to climb ranked before season ends v_v Ive been stuck in plat 1/2 for so long I hope I cna make diamond



I feel u, but now conflicted on whether or not to spend more time on team rank to get points for ward. I've always gotten the tier 3 ward so it bothers me not to go for it every time .-. At least they lowered the required points this season...


----------



## Believe

pandapples said:


> I feel u, but now conflicted on whether or not to spend more time on team rank to get points for ward. I've always gotten the tier 3 ward so it bothers me not to go for it every time .-. At least they lowered the required points this season...



I played a lot of ranked 5s last season but considering it was removed for almost the entire season I lost contact with all my ranked 5s friends (especially since I recently graduated so all my friends are working). I have 18 points right now so I might try and get to 30 but I can't be bothered. I got the 75 point one last season which I was proud of but eh.. the ward skins don't really look that good this season imo. Reminds me of victorious Sivir which we all know was a bust -_- I think I'm just not a fan of the laurel wreath theme they have going on. Also victorious Maokai has me PRESSED cause.. screw that champ


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

I'd be more enthusiastic to grind ranked if I found it fun at all.

atm the only time I ever grind ranked is to get gold for a free skin. I've always been curious as to where I really belong but it's really not worth the effort tbh - especially when getting into gold involved games with teams of full plat sans me


----------



## pandapples

Believe said:


> I played a lot of ranked 5s last season but considering it was removed for almost the entire season I lost contact with all my ranked 5s friends (especially since I recently graduated so all my friends are working). I have 18 points right now so I might try and get to 30 but I can't be bothered. I got the 75 point one last season which I was proud of but eh.. the ward skins don't really look that good this season imo. Reminds me of victorious Sivir which we all know was a bust -_- I think I'm just not a fan of the laurel wreath theme they have going on. Also victorious Maokai has me PRESSED cause.. screw that champ



Yeah, most of my ranked 5's groups haven't been playing in ages. We're stuck grinding for pts in 3's. And I think we just got worse overall LOL very depressing when 3's used to be our kda booster q___q eh true I've never used my victorious wards since we all know poro ward is best ward. Although, I do think this season's looks better than last.



That Zephyr Guy said:


> I'd be more enthusiastic to grind ranked if I found it fun at all.
> 
> atm the only time I ever grind ranked is to get gold for a free skin. I've always been curious as to where I really belong but it's really not worth the effort tbh - especially when getting into gold involved games with teams of full plat sans me



Too bad the free skins have been for meh champs lately


----------



## Believe

Oof yea I used ranked 5s to many my op.gg look prettier :'( especially with the new champ select now I have almost no games on other champs and the games i do have were pretty bad so those kdas look awful. 

http://na.op.gg/summoner/userName=Anger

So tragic tbh


----------



## pandapples

Believe said:


> Oof yea I used ranked 5s to many my op.gg look prettier :'( especially with the new champ select now I have almost no games on other champs and the games i do have were pretty bad so those kdas look awful.
> 
> http://na.op.gg/summoner/userName=Anger
> 
> So tragic tbh



 Your name is so good.

The real tragedy is dynamic queue. Much tank to my kdas and w/r cause now I can't deny playing with some ppl when I'm already with someone else. It's especially difficult when we have like 3 ppl who all main the same role in one premade like nooo don't make me adc at this elo


----------



## Believe

lol it's ok. And ahhh dynamic queue. I actually had a trio queue but I quit for a while when I hit plat 1 and they got to diamond without me and you cant trio queue at diamond 5 and they dont want to play anymore ranked so I'm just kinda stuck solo queueing except for the times my other friend wants to smurf with me lol! I actually flat out refuse people who want to queue that have the same mains as me  I try not t omake it personal


----------



## pandapples

Believe said:


> lol it's ok. And ahhh dynamic queue. I actually had a trio queue but I quit for a while when I hit plat 1 and they got to diamond without me and you cant trio queue at diamond 5 and they dont want to play anymore ranked so I'm just kinda stuck solo queueing except for the times my other friend wants to smurf with me lol! I actually flat out refuse people who want to queue that have the same mains as me  I try not t omake it personal



aw, that's unfortunate. mm yea I guess I should but it's awkward because it's either RL friend or duo's close friend OTL

- - - Post Merge - - -

solo/duoq finally coming back?!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

um excuse me how dare they release the 6.20 patch without the my skins...disappointment at its fine D:


----------



## Believe

I'm not too big of a fan of soloq coming back with dynamic queue still up  I know theyre gonna tell me to pick one I have a preference in but I just wont be able to stand the thought of having one queue at silver while my other is at diamond?


----------



## pandapples

Zodiac Crossing said:


> um excuse me how dare they release the 6.20 patch without the my skins...disappointment at its fine D:



ikr? I have boxes lined up waiting to be opened in the .000000001% chance I'll get a SG skin from one.



Believe said:


> I'm not too big of a fan of soloq coming back with dynamic queue still up  I know theyre gonna tell me to pick one I have a preference in but I just wont be able to stand the thought of having one queue at silver while my other is at diamond?



if anything they'll remove "flex" queue altogether if it doesn't work out, and hey, more rewards! I think flex queue will just feel like ranked teams? DQ in place of solo/duo queue was too easy for boosters anyway.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Believe said:


> I'm not too big of a fan of soloq coming back with dynamic queue still up  I know theyre gonna tell me to pick one I have a preference in but I just wont be able to stand the thought of having one queue at silver while my other is at diamond?



I'm fairly excited for it - it might mean a return in matchmaking balance, which would be nice considering its easier to get victorious fighting golds/silvers instead of plats


----------



## Believe

I haven't had many balancing issues in ranked even when my mmr was at it's highest. If anything you should be getting a lot of lp a win if youre vsing people who are that much higher than you otherwise it'd slowly drop


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Believe said:


> I haven't had many balancing issues in ranked even when my mmr was at it's highest. If anything you should be getting a lot of lp a win if youre vsing people who are that much higher than you otherwise it'd slowly drop



Yeah, the LP gains are good, but in theory those are only really nice if you're looking to hit your peak. Having high MMR is extremely obnoxious during series matches where LP doesn't do anything and there's no compensation for high MMR.


----------



## blossum

Believe said:


> Oof yea I used ranked 5s to many my op.gg look prettier :'( especially with the new champ select now I have almost no games on other champs and the games i do have were pretty bad so those kdas look awful.
> 
> http://na.op.gg/summoner/userName=Anger
> 
> So tragic tbh



Vel sup recent in matches?? You have my heart, summoner!

Did anyone see that C9 FW game followed by when FW beat SKT when they were 0-2 and 2-0 respectively? Holy moly Bjerg was right literally anything can happen this worlds...


----------



## Squidward

Zodiac Crossing said:


> um excuse me how dare they release the 6.20 patch without the my skins...disappointment at its fine D:



Ikr? I'm kind of upset, I've been waiting for these skins since the teaser and can't wait any longer!


----------



## Believe

blossum said:


> Vel sup recent in matches?? You have my heart, summoner!
> 
> Did anyone see that C9 FW game followed by when FW beat SKT when they were 0-2 and 2-0 respectively? Holy moly Bjerg was right literally anything can happen this worlds...



lol I dont really watch lcs games tbh. No interest :s

and omg yea vel koz support is so fun???? I never knew how fun it was until last night lol it was my 2nd/3rd time playing him and it went so well


----------



## KarlaKGB

wew congrats guys ur finally getting replays

13 years of moba design


----------



## Believe

KarlaKGB said:


> wew congrats guys ur finally getting replays
> 
> 13 years of moba design



http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/client/client-features/road-pre-season-replays-horizon


*slowly tears up*


----------



## Squidward

Believe said:


> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/en/news/client/client-features/road-pre-season-replays-horizon
> 
> 
> *slowly tears up*



Damn finally, I've been waiting for this forever. I tried using the application but it was so bugged.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

tbh i hate reddits lol community.  anytime i ask/post something i get a bunch of sarcastic as*holes like w0w okay you're so c00l being rude on a site


----------



## Pug

star guardian skins are finally out! i had to buy them all except poppy cus i dont play her at all ;v;


----------



## Hopeless Opus

this is a masterpiece. it is so animu and beautiful i'm crying


----------



## Believe

JINX IS SUCH A TSUNDERE I LOVE HER


----------



## Squidward

Pug said:


> star guardian skins are finally out! i had to buy them all except poppy cus i dont play her at all ;v;



Oh my god my hands are shaking, I'm so buying Janna today omg aaaaaaaaaa I'm too excited


----------



## L. Lawliet

for those of you wondering, im pretty sure poppy counters ivern. R knocks back Ivern and Daisy, Q can deal with them effectively when chasing. W can outrun his snare if you build right on our hammer wielding friend.


----------



## Believe

L. Lawliet said:


> for those of you wondering, im pretty sure poppy counters ivern. R knocks back Ivern and Daisy, Q can deal with them effectively when chasing. W can outrun his snare if you build right on our hammer wielding friend.



i've seen like 2 Iverns since his release tbh :s Ive barely seen the newer champs in game (same thing happened with Kled for me)


----------



## L. Lawliet

Believe said:


> i've seen like 2 Iverns since his release tbh :s Ive barely seen the newer champs in game (same thing happened with Kled for me)



to be fair, most new champs are instabanned for 3-4 weeks


----------



## Believe

L. Lawliet said:


> to be fair, most new champs are instabanned for 3-4 weeks



That's true but I've been playing a lot of blind lately just because draft queue times are sooo long so still a bit surprising :s and I havent seen him banned in any of my ranked games. I know kled was for sure perm banned for a while tho


----------



## Squidward

Believe said:


> i've seen like 2 Iverns since his release tbh :s Ive barely seen the newer champs in game (same thing happened with Kled for me)



I've seen Ivern and I only played like 3 games. However, I kind of see what you mean, I never see champs like Azir and Aatrox anymore. (idk if they even count as new anymore LOL they're new to me)


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

i got the janna skins last night and i wish i had more for the jinx skin!! im hoping my cousin can snag me a job at the local movie theater and then ill buy a $25 card


----------



## Squidward

Zodiac Crossing said:


> i got the janna skins last night and i wish i had more for the jinx skin!! im hoping my cousin can snag me a job at the local movie theater and then ill buy a $25 card



Do you think it was worth it? I love the skin myself so much but I don't want to regret it. I don't think I will since Janna has been my main since I started playing.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy




----------



## Believe

tfw youre trash and cant carry


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

The Starguardian Quiz if you take the quiz, it'll give you the 'exclusive' sg icon but it takes like 2-3 days to transfer to your account


----------



## Skyzeri

I've been playing since season two, and recently hackers gained access to my account. I tried to log in, and my account was perma banned for scripting!??? Luckily after a few weeks, Riot helped me out and I have my beloved account back. I also finally reached gold!

The new witch skins look adorable; I'm definitely getting the Morgana one. I normally NEVER buy skins, but Riot really helped me out this time.


----------



## Believe

Skyzeri said:


> I've been playing since season two, and recently hackers gained access to my account. I tried to log in, and my account was perma banned for scripting!??? Luckily after a few weeks, Riot helped me out and I have my beloved account back. I also finally reached gold!
> 
> The new witch skins look adorable; I'm definitely getting the Morgana one. I normally NEVER buy skins, but Riot really helped me out this time.



Ah glad you got it back D: And I REALLY want the star guardian skins and the satan teemo skin! Theyre so cute


----------



## Skyzeri

Believe said:


> Ah glad you got it back D: And I REALLY want the star guardian skins and the satan teemo skin! Theyre so cute



Aw, thanks a bunch! The teemo skin is perfect. I love the human star guardian skins, but the yordle faces look odd to me for some reason. The icons are also adorable as heck~


----------



## Aronthaer

So, I just bought my first skin with RP! all my other skins have been from Hextech or gifted to me but I realllly wanted Star Guardian Lux for a while now and I figured now was a good time with the other skins being released. My friend has Star Guardian Jinx and we were wondering if we could get a full Star Guardian team together?

Lulu top-
Poppy jungle-
Lux mid- Me
Janna support-
Jinx bot- My friend

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can also play Lux Support but then Janna would need to mid, and Janna mid is less of a meta pick


----------



## Hopeless Opus

sooo apparently there's two new skins that will be released (no images, just file names) world breaker nautilus and jayce of the bright hammer. tbh i'm salty bc champs who are actually relevant in worlds/lcs haven't gotten skins at all this year and i'm annoyed.

also apparently there's new jungle changes coming and imo theyre stupid but idk what you guys think


----------



## Raffy

Aronthaer said:


> So, I just bought my first skin with RP! all my other skins have been from Hextech or gifted to me but I realllly wanted Star Guardian Lux for a while now and I figured now was a good time with the other skins being released. My friend has Star Guardian Jinx and we were wondering if we could get a full Star Guardian team together?
> 
> Lulu top-
> Poppy jungle-
> Lux mid- Me
> Janna support-
> Jinx bot- My friend
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can also play Lux Support but then Janna would need to mid, and Janna mid is less of a meta pick



i got the janna skin! im not that great with janna but like shes fun


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

tbh i know some people dont like to buy rp but riot should give us an option to buy 'music' like the sg theme or project theme in summoners rift


----------



## Believe

The new plant system looks... weird. Really gimmicky if you ask me :s


----------



## vel

the new plant crap is so sketchy, i don't like it at all. i don't trust this random crap, like are we playing through luck or actual skill now.


----------



## Squidward

Hopeless Opus said:


> sooo apparently there's two new skins that will be released (no images, just file names) world breaker nautilus and jayce of the bright hammer. tbh i'm salty bc champs who are actually relevant in worlds/lcs haven't gotten skins at all this year and i'm annoyed.
> 
> also apparently there's new jungle changes coming and imo theyre stupid but idk what you guys think
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Tbh I play this game for fun and I couldn't care less about lcs and most of the people I know don't, so I'm quite happy Nautilus is finally getting a new skin!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

ooooooo i got accepted to test the alpha client!!  its really nice and i love the design so much!  i hope this design goes live


----------



## Squidward

vel said:


> the new plant crap is so sketchy, i don't like it at all. i don't trust this random crap, like are we playing through luck or actual skill now.



Can't wait to see it....... I hope they remove it.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

The plant stuff isn't entirely RNG based if you guys haven't been keeping up with it.

Specific plants spawn in specific locations.
Plants notify you when they'll be spawning and what type they'll be 30 seconds in advcance.
Plants don't spawn til around 10 minutes into the game.



It's not nearly as bad as it sounds, but I still don't like it because it makes the already cluttered jungle even more cluttered.


----------



## Luxanna

I dont like it because its kinda like, a get out of jail free card in some cases ;-; they should know MURICA DOESN'T LIKE CHANGE, WE DONT LIKE RNG. Dont change what isnt broken. ty

But side note, I got Sg lulu and janna last night and it is literally the happiest experience i've had in league in long time. The Janna one is so pretty, she really deserved a beautiful skin like this, and the lulu one is adorable.


----------



## Sona

Hnnnnng;;;;
I've been playing a buttload of Janna and Lulu since my boyfriend bought me their SG skins, they are so beautiful ; q ;


----------



## Believe

TONS of updates today. New end of season rewards look good (at least the icons do compared to last year's). New kat looks cool but very difficult : (


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Believe said:


> TONS of updates today. New end of season rewards look good (at least the icons do compared to last year's). New kat looks cool but very difficult : (



She looks very strong for laning phase though. Now she has a method of retreating during trades.


----------



## Squidward

I'm lvl 15, half way there! I haven't been playing much though and I only made this account 2 months ago. I might be playing more once I have more time!


----------



## Believe

The first 30 levels are really boring especially because a lot of content that you end up using for 99% of the rest of the time you play isn't unlocked yet. With that said, post 30 sucks too cause ranked makes me want to end everything : )


----------



## Squidward

Believe said:


> The first 30 levels are really boring especially because a lot of content that you end up using for 99% of the rest of the time you play isn't unlocked yet. With that said, post 30 sucks too cause ranked makes me want to end everything : )



You're right, it's kind of slow, especially since I'm a really casual player now. Years ago I would play 10 hours a day, now it's two matches and I'm done. By the way I just won bots of doom LOL!


----------



## Squidward

Just bought Star Guardian Janna. I'm so happy! I wanted to buy it when it came out but I've just been so busy with college and everything.


----------



## Sona

start norms earlier rather than later, it could be beneficial ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

on a side note, how long has everyone been playing league? in a couple months i will have been playing for a year ;u; !
can't really say i'm new anymore, this game has been a lot of fun


----------



## Believe

Im at 80 lp plat 2 D: is the diamond dream still alive? probably not.


----------



## vel

i've been playing for a year, took a long hiatus from june to now tho, i got way too over tilted with league, got placed in bronze 3. but although there are set locations for the plants, the plants that spawn are random. so that's still RNG, and just as bad as if they spawned in random places.


----------



## Squidward

Sona said:


> start norms earlier rather than later, it could be beneficial ;u;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> on a side note, how long has everyone been playing league? in a couple months i will have been playing for a year ;u; !
> can't really say i'm new anymore, this game has been a lot of fun



I started playing about 4 years ago, but I can't say exactly for how long I've been playing since I took long breaks. Really long ones.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

DDDD i placed silver 3 yesterday !!!! im hoping for gold 5 before the season ends.  I really dont care about the skin, i just like the gold border


----------



## Squidward

Thinking about playing ADC for a bit now since it's the role I never play and I'm the worst at it.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Squidward said:


> Thinking about playing ADC for a bit now since it's the role I never play and I'm the worst at it.



ooo same.  i got level 5 sivir even though im told i suck lol


----------



## Squidward

Zodiac Crossing said:


> ooo same.  i got level 5 sivir even though im told i suck lol



Tbh I can't take people who tell me I suck seriously, this is League of Legends community we're talking about here.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Squidward said:


> Tbh I can't take people who tell me I suck seriously, this is League of Legends community we're talking about here.



lol i was playing ranked with some irl friends plus a a 'friend' from a another game.  i wanted to mid and i had one bad game against a kat as syndra and i was told "crown, um you should probably stay adc :/" boi... you've only see me mid once

- - - Post Merge - - -

ps i might start streaming because its fun lol if anyone is interested its _This_


----------



## Raffy

tfw you lose your silver 3 promos for the second time


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Raffy said:


> tfw you lose your silver 3 promos for the second time



yikes im at silver 3 with 0 lp


----------



## Squidward

Zodiac Crossing said:


> lol i was playing ranked with some irl friends plus a a 'friend' from a another game.  i wanted to mid and i had one bad game against a kat as syndra and i was told "crown, um you should probably stay adc :/" boi... you've only see me mid once
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ps i might start streaming because its fun lol if anyone is interested its _This_



Ahh I missed it, too bad! ; v ;


----------



## Luxanna

Ugh, Feelsbadman. I wanted to go for Diamond this past few weeks, but my packet loss is ridiculous that I cant even play league without spiking anymore for most of the game + most of the games I play, and those few games where i'm not lagging my team just gets destroyed and the team score is like 5-30 and you're like rip. 

I also havent been bothered to look at the jungle changes, like if they're still going with it or such. I dunno I just feel like the jungle was fine the way it was and Rito should know Muricans dont like change, thats why we still use our Freedom units compare to the rest of the world =p


----------



## Aronthaer

Me yesterday:"I really want to get a random champion shard for 1700 IP, but I'm saving for Vel'koz so I can't"

5 minutes later: "I SHOULDN'T HAVE BOUGHT THAT NOW ITS GONNA BE FOREVER BEFORE I GET VEL'KOZ UGH. well, guess I might as well open it...

*gets vel'koz shard*

*angelic choir starts singing*


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

league has got me tilted man...ive been queueing support and i was hoping for gold but i was demoted to s4 -.- // does anyone use the discord server anymore


----------



## pandapples

elemental lux! so many forms :O

also today being the last day of rank... got my 3rd tier ward skin  also ended plat 2 last season and ended up plat 2 this season heh


----------



## Squidward

I'm too lazy to bother reading at this point but did they seriously remove draft pick? I can't play blind pick, "me mid!!111!!! first I say frist mid!1!!!!"


----------



## Sona

Squidward said:


> I'm too lazy to bother reading at this point but did they seriously remove draft pick? I can't play blind pick, "me mid!!111!!! first I say frist mid!1!!!!"



only in some regions o;


----------



## blossum

Tfw you main squishy immobile peoples
Isn't the assassin rework.. just *Arthur's fist* great.

GUYS. How. Sexy is that alpha client? Slow. But pretty.
Something funny though. When you update it auto turns the chat filter on right. And guess what happens to be a /rude/ word:






OH AND.
I thought jungling was gross this season.. but for pre-sesason.. I've already died to krugs/raptors like twice lol rip



Aronthaer said:


> Vel


Will you be playing him supp or mid?


----------



## chaicow

I've played like two games of league and I decided that I would play it. It didn't really appeal to me too much. My brother used to play league a lot though and I still have some relatives that are super into it. I have a lot of cousins that work for riot and one of them has a really high position in the company but is kind of behind the scenes. Apparently, he's the one who started the project for riot's supposed new game but I dont remember the details too well. He did show me a few things though. Riot has a really nice headquarters though.


----------



## Squidward

chaicow said:


> I've played like two games of league and I decided that I would play it. It didn't really appeal to me too much. My brother used to play league a lot though and I still have some relatives that are super into it. I have a lot of cousins that work for riot and one of them has a really high position in the company but is kind of behind the scenes. Apparently, he's the one who started the project for riot's supposed new game but I dont remember the details too well. He did show me a few things though. Riot has a really nice headquarters though.



Ooh boy, that's amazing! You're so lucky!


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

blossum said:


> Tfw you main squishy immobile peoples
> Isn't the assassin rework.. just *Arthur's fist* great.



i feel you m8, especially since talon a got a rework and im a lux main ;-;


----------



## Jawile

So I'm finally starting to get into this game. I'm learning to play Wukong, Azir, and Jinx right now, they've been really fun. How long does it usually take to buy one hero? I've got ~1,700 IP right now.


----------



## Raffy

Jawile said:


> So I'm finally starting to get into this game. I'm learning to play Wukong, Azir, and Jinx right now, they've been really fun. How long does it usually take to buy one hero? I've got ~1,700 IP right now.



it takes a pretty good amount of work to buy the 6300 champs (the most expensive), it depends how much you play and how much you win lol, if you get like 150~ from each win, then you would need to play tons of games to reach 6300


----------



## blossum

Support life
Also my money.. my money... gone... vanished


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

blossum said:


> Support life
> Also my money.. my money... gone... vanished



lol when elementalist lux comes out my money is gone
ps i love your tumblr its so nice and neat


----------



## siv

oh i've spent a lot on this game hi..

i was silver 4 in season 4
... bronze 2 in season 5
...
...
...
bronze 4 in season 6 with like 10 ranked games played

yeah i just get worse


----------



## blossum

Zodiac Crossing said:


> lol when elementalist lux comes out my money is gone
> ps i love your tumblr its so nice and neat


Thank you ahh (o?▽`o)
But hey, ten skins for the price of 3150? 315 RP each teccccchnically? wurf

@siv
When you start ranking again it auto puts you lower than you were last season, don't worry too much!
It's a'ight tho.. the victorious skin was a little mediocre this year, so you have plenty of time for a hopefully cool skin next season to aim for!


----------



## Squidward

How do you feel about the fact they unlocked so many supports this week (or the whole month?)? Good or bad?


----------



## V-drift

Zodiac Crossing said:


> lol when elementalist lux comes out my money is gone



Forget about losing money. When you buy a skin and get frustrated because it suddenly appears on your hextech crafting out of nowhere. :'D


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

siv said:


> oh i've spent a lot on this game hi..
> 
> i was silver 4 in season 4
> ... bronze 2 in season 5
> ...
> ...
> ...
> bronze 4 in season 6 with like 10 ranked games played
> 
> yeah i just get worse




Well I mean, it seems like you only do your placements and leave it at that. Everyone drops a little in rank after placements every season - so you're likely just not letting yourself get to where you really deserve.

Even with a ~65% winrate it took me 100 games to climb from S5 to G5


----------



## V-drift

If anything, this next season, I'll make it my goal to at least try to reach Silver 3. I got Silver 5, but only because it was my first time in ranked.  And I depend on my university's internet with Ethernet for now. But hey, can't win them all, right? I'll just keep trying until then and learn as much as I can.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Bronze 5, forever life. 
I try to keep up with league, since I really enjoy playing, but I just can't lol
Carpel tunnel and league are gonna be the death of me! 

I'm that player that miserably  enjoys playing Teemo. 

But I main supp/adc on my normal days lol 
My most used champs are Cait, lux, Jinx, Teemo, Volibear, Malphite, Ahri ^_^ 
I've gotten into using Ziggs  and Xin a lot lately!


----------



## Squidward

chibibunnyx said:


> Bronze 5, forever life.
> I try to keep up with league, since I really enjoy playing, but I just can't lol
> Carpel tunnel and league are gonna be the death of me!
> 
> I'm that player that miserably  enjoys playing Teemo.
> 
> But I main supp/adc on my normal days lol
> My most used champs are Cait, lux, Jinx, Teemo, Volibear, Malphite, Ahri ^_^
> I've gotten into using Ziggs  and Xin a lot lately!



I love Xin, too bad I can't play him well. Gotta practice!


----------



## chibibunnyx

Squidward said:


> I love Xin, too bad I can't play him well. Gotta practice!



He's not as difficult once you get the hang of him. Haven't tried being a jungler though yet so I'm just speaking from using him as a top laner. 


I'm miserably afraid of failing at being a jungler and having everyone bark at me lol


----------



## Nkosazana

I do! i play on euw and my mains are: Nidalee, Lux, Annie and Quinn and janna :3


----------



## RebeccaShay

I main Support on NA! If anyones looking for a duo lane I play all the supports but my mains are: Lux, Nami and LuLu 

My user is HyrulesPrincess


----------



## V-drift

I... don't seem to like the new Nasus meta. It feels weird to me and I like the old Nasus more since it makes it easier to farm the moment you max q first. But then again, I was never a fast learner. So pleasing those I end up with and laptop being... well... it's usual laggy stuff, it makes it much harder for me to play as the new meta for Nasus.


----------



## Jawile

I made a meme and feel awful about it


----------



## Luxanna

From plat 4 to silver 2, I went 3/7 in placements because I suck. rankreset hurts my soul
I calculated I would have to win 44 games in a row, with no diversion skipping just to get back to plat, litterally goodbye all the game I spent getting from s2 to p4 because we're back to where we started.


----------



## Eudial

Luxanna said:


> From plat 4 to silver 2, I went 3/7 in placements because I suck. rankreset hurts my soul
> I calculated I would have to win 44 games in a row, with no diversion skipping just to get back to plat, litterally goodbye all the game I spent getting from s2 to p4 because we're back to where we started.



Good luck on the climb back to Plat! I usually stop at Gold for the season rewards. The climb is hard for a support main, who plays solo, lmao (myself). Finding the right adc to duo with is kind of frustrating.


----------



## Aichan

My IGN is BloodyZen in NA server. I'm gold 3 right now and looking for anyone that wants to duo with me  I'm aiming for plat this season. I main top and mid lane, but can play every role.


----------



## Squidward

I don't think I played at all in the past two months. I love the new skins, though.


----------



## Sona

so how broken is re-worked warwick gonna be on a scale of 1-10 :c


----------



## Hopeless Opus

11


----------



## pandapples

reviving this thread just to http://i.imgur.com/xrGL5uw.png


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

pandapples said:


> reviving this thread just to http://i.imgur.com/xrGL5uw.png



GO YOU!!!


----------



## Lunacha

I'm surprised this thread is not in the first page lol I thought a lot of people play LoL.. 
I main support Sona but I am trying to get in the hang of other champs lol.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

i was so close to getting to b1 but ofc the team wasn't communicating well and threw the game, resulting in the darius and jhin flaming each other and the rest of us.  fml i  got a quad that game too and i almost got the penta but ez wouldn't give it to me, yet ez got a quad too that game and complained when i didn't give him the penta LOL


----------



## Sona

new zyra skin is so purdy


----------



## vel

Lunacha said:


> I'm surprised this thread is not in the first page lol I thought a lot of people play LoL..
> I main support Sona but I am trying to get in the hang of other champs lol.



most people here think it's cancer so whatever. i get meme'd a lot when i try to talk about it here lmao.

but i given up on league for a little, the new client lags my computer so much, so i'm taking a break. idk how to uninstall too, since i'm on mac.


----------



## blackroserandom

pandapples said:


> reviving this thread just to http://i.imgur.com/xrGL5uw.png



YOU ARE SO LUCKY! 

Anyways, I love League but the community sometimes, I don't play PVP too much because of that. But I do love the Support lane, though it seems that is the least popular lane. Well, works for me, easier to get into. 




vel said:


> most people here think it's cancer so whatever. i get meme'd a lot when i try to talk about it here lmao.
> 
> but i given up on league for a little, the new client lags my computer so much, so i'm taking a break. idk how to uninstall too, since i'm on mac.



Yeah, my fiance is having issues with the new client as well. Ah I never owned a mac but lemme check out google! I don't remember if League itself comes with an uninstaller but according to this article I found, may be wrong, but:

1. Go to the Finder from the dock and click on it.
2. Click on the Downloads folder on the list.
3. Right click on what you want to delete and move it to trash. Empty trash and that should be it.


----------



## Jawile

We should all get in some games some time, perhaps make a TBT Club or something! If anyone wants to add me (or needs a support when you ADC) my name is aztekho.


----------



## Squidward

Jawile said:


> We should all get in some games some time, perhaps make a TBT Club or something! If anyone wants to add me (or needs a support when you ADC) my name is aztekho.



There already is one, but from what I've seen, nobody ever played together.


----------



## Koden

hey! im looking for some new people to play with ❤ i play mainly support and some mid, feel free to add me! my ign is Skilithe


----------



## Sona

I feel like everyone here mainly plays support;;;;
I've taken a love to Jayce top/mid though <3


----------



## Capella

idc enough about league to get invested into it and learn everything but i spent 10 bucks for points to buy lux, also gnar is the best and warwick is fking stupid


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Capella said:


> idc enough about league to get invested into it and learn everything but i spent 10 bucks for points to buy lux, also gnar is the best and warwick is fking stupid



LUXXXXX

- - - Post Merge - - -
yes ok hi im climbing my way out of b1 from b3.  im at 41lp.  gotten this far from playing lux/ahri/ori mid and karma supp.  i can also adc or supp. if anyone wants to play, add me: hyliancrown


----------



## Squidward

Does anyone still play this?


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

i do


----------



## Minni

I'm not able to log in for some reason today. I play pretty much everyday and i've never had this problem before. It's saying 'unable to connect to the login queue"
I'm on EU West server, is anyone else experiencing this aswel?


----------



## Squidward

Ugh I need to stop buying champions I'm never going to play lol


----------



## Ken1997

^lul same I bought Kayn and don't even play him, also if anyone wants to play you can add me at Slap My Face Pls, I don't play a lot though


----------



## Squidward

I'm just going to link the google doc >here< again for the people who might've missed it!


----------



## therian

I played league for like three years but had to stop because it took to much time out of my studying  like seriously the game can be so addicting lmao... but I don't regret the time I spent on it, I've had great times with my friends that I wouldn't be close to without League. I mained support, Janna in particular  Thresh and Lulu were also played wuite a lot. I really wanna get back into it, but like I said, it takes up so much of your time TT


----------



## Squidward

Pentakill Kayle looks so cool!!


Spoiler


----------



## V-drift

Squidward said:


> I'm just going to link the google doc >here< again for the people who might've missed it!



Thank you very much, Squidward. I missed this. I just hope I updated it correctly with my own username and server. Also I agree. Pentakill Kayle looks amazing!

In other news, I recently got Honor Level 3. But it popped up when I got in queue. :O I could have missed my chance to accept the game while it was in the way.


----------



## Alexithy

Plat support/mid main here!~
I'm on a huge tilt right now (13 losses in a row kind of tilt lol) sooo I've decided not to touch ranked for a while


----------



## Squidward

Alexithy said:


> Plat support/mid main here!~
> I'm on a huge tilt right now (13 losses in a row kind of tilt lol) sooo I've decided not to touch ranked for a while



I feel you, when this happens to me I don't touch league in like two weeks. :c


----------



## Squidward

They released the star guardian log in screen! Personally I think the 2016 one was slightly better, but I still love this one and I can't wait for the skins to be released!!


----------



## michan

ohhh I love the star guardian skins!

I'm currently Silver III ~ Not that serious about league anymore but it's still fun once in a while!

feel free to add me my ign is: chibidream

I mainly support cause i'm a noob lol


----------



## Squidward

michan said:


> ohhh I love the star guardian skins!
> 
> I'm currently Silver III ~ Not that serious about league anymore but it's still fun once in a while!
> 
> feel free to add me my ign is: chibidream
> 
> I mainly support cause i'm a noob lol



Support isn't as easy as people seem to think!!


----------



## Luxanna

whoa, this thread is as dead as my dreams.LUL


----------



## Princess Mipha

Luxanna said:


> whoa, this thread is as dead as my dreams.LUL



I feel like LoL is getting dead since some time.. 
90% of the time you will have a troll / afk in your team nowadays..


----------



## Squidward

Zaari said:


> I feel like LoL is getting dead since some time..
> 90% of the time you will have a troll / afk in your team nowadays..



I would rather say these forums are dead? Also yeah, many people from here don't seem to be playing League anymore. I sometimes play, then take a break.
I wouldn't say the game is dying in general, though. About the trolls and afks... I remember getting the same amount of them in 2012 and now. Maybe more afk people now? Not sure..


----------



## Princess Mipha

Squidward said:


> I would rather say these forums are dead? Also yeah, many people from here don't seem to be playing League anymore. I sometimes play, then take a break.
> I wouldn't say the game is dying in general, though. About the trolls and afks... I remember getting the same amount of them in 2012 and now. Maybe more afk people now? Not sure..



Ahah, yeah can be.
Well, I only play since end of 2014, so I don't know how it was back then..
but my boyfriend plays since Season 2 and he says that it gets worse and worse.
Not sure how it is in NA, etc.. can only speak about EUW. 
And since there is the 5 ban system, soooo many people dodge the queue,
like you have at least 2 dodges before being able to end up in game here.. 
it's already taking half of the fun for me and my boyfriend.. xD
But what I can say from myself: Definitely more afk's for sure.
I barely had anyone in my team who was afk / rq when I played 2016,
now I have literally every single game one. Can be in my team, or in enemy. 
There won't be a 5v5 ever anymore.. :/


----------



## Squidward

Zaari said:


> Ahah, yeah can be.
> Well, I only play since end of 2014, so I don't know how it was back then..
> but my boyfriend plays since Season 2 and he says that it gets worse and worse.
> Not sure how it is in NA, etc.. can only speak about EUW.
> And since there is the 5 ban system, soooo many people dodge the queue,
> like you have at least 2 dodges before being able to end up in game here..
> it's already taking half of the fun for me and my boyfriend.. xD
> But what I can say from myself: Definitely more afk's for sure.
> I barely had anyone in my team who was afk / rq when I played 2016,
> now I have literally every single game one. Can be in my team, or in enemy.
> There won't be a 5v5 ever anymore.. :/



I agree!
Well, a huge problem with the European servers is a lot of people don't speak English. This seems to cause a lot of misunderstanding between players.
And yeah! It takes like 15 minutes just to actually start playing with all the queue dodges and loading. We have an afk almost every game, I don't know if it's their servers or what, but it's really annoying. :c
This is why I never play ranked!!
One of the biggest problems, though, is that so many players seem to be way too young for this game. I've met people in LoL that said they're 8. In my opinion that's way too young, even when you register it says you have to be at least 13 I think. Now of course some people are mature for their age, but let's face it, 95% aren't. The saddest part is - these really young players tend to be the most toxic ones!


----------



## Sona

this is dead


----------



## Capella

got an s on gnar baybeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mariotag

I'm considering starting to play this myself.
Been procrastinating on it a while though.


----------



## Jhin

Can't believe I missed this thread....

I'm not biased or anything but Jhin should have totally gotten that legendary project skin, not Vayne.


----------



## Capella

im so late but this theme is actually so good




also heres my mastery page bleh


----------



## Squidward

The Christmas skins are so adorable and now I heard there are new Star Guardian skins coming? Where was this years ago when I was actually playing more than once every couple of months LOL


----------



## Trundle

Bumping this thread, anybody want to play the One for All mode?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bumping this thread, anybody want to play the One for All mode?


----------



## chesty

Aaaaah this game... full of trolls and negative people... The game itself is awesome... its community is the worst part of it. Makes me love Animal Crossing even more


----------



## pandapples

Lf friends to play with


----------



## Anine

Bumping this, anyone from here still playing this? 

And if so what's your thoughts on the new support?


----------



## Mr_Persona

Man this game is super popular!


----------



## Trundle

ARURF is going on right now!!


----------



## Capella

viktor/vladmir in arurf 
but also playing against a morgana/heimer in arurf


----------



## Irelia

trying to pick up Talon since he's pretty busted rn
i'm still trying to memorize his combos


----------



## Anine

In all of my days of league I've yet to win a single ARURF match 

And I tried to learn Talon, but idk, I just hate being melee.


----------



## Thunder

whoops all i played was aram and never got around to playing arurf


----------



## Togekid

ARURF is gone already


----------



## Togekid

btw if anyone wants to play some draft pick or rotating game mode (i avoid ranked personally) feel free to add me up, it's *xElusus* and I main Karthus (mid), Fiddlesticks (support), and Syndra (mid) although I'm happy to play any role as I just achieved 2 champs for each one!


----------



## ILikeFroakies

I don't play it but I'd imagine the community is so much better now that all the people who jump on the trends are playing Fortnite


----------



## Capella

i juhst had to share this


----------



## Pathetic

Capella said:


> i juhst had to share this



i was the ezreal in this and i was absolutely astonished


----------



## Thunder

on one hand that trist skin is event-only so i'm probably not gonna get it at a lower discount than that

but on the other hand 20%


----------



## babykas

I play, but I took a break for a couple of months. I don't play ranked yet as I'm only level 25 but I usually main Warwick, Lux, Zoey or Caitlyn


----------



## pandapples

10th anniversary is worth reviving this thread for!







Play a game each day for 11 days to get free rewards (including new Annie teemobear skin, gemstones, skins, etc)
Your Shop returns with a chance to contain a legendary
Dawn Bringer Karma skin where all proceeds will go to the Social Impact Fund
Original URF with full champ select
Preseason 2020: Rise of the Elements
Senna, support marksman
TFT seasonal sets
TFT mobile app with cross platform play
League of Legends: Wild Rift for mobile and console
New animated series: Arcane
Music albums of each season on Spotify
Arabic language for the client
Netflix documentary about the growth of League

New games!


Fighting game (Project L)
ARPG, possibly MMO (Project F)
Legends of Runeterra card game. Pre-registration is open
Character based tactical shooter (Project A)
Esports team builder game: LoL Esports Manager
Board game possibly called Tellstones



Everything looks so good. Pretty much exceeded all expectations so far for their anniversary celebration


----------



## Trundle

The entire stream was so packed full of new info. It was a bit overwhelming to be honest. I am excited to see more info about all the new games in the future.

Also original URF!!! Woo!!!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Wait.. you *have *to play a game in order to get the gifts? 
Oh damn, I thought I could just log in for my boyfriend to get them quickly..
didn't knew I am forced to play a game on his account T-T


----------



## Biyaya

Princess Mipha said:


> Wait.. you *have *to play a game in order to get the gifts?
> Oh damn, I thought I could just log in for my boyfriend to get them quickly..
> didn't knew I am forced to play a game on his account T-T



Doing beginner bot games is pretty quick! But yeah, unfortunately, not as quick as just signing in. I'm seeing a lot of people of all levels just rushing AI games. It's a great time to try out characters you're interested in! I'm doing the same thing for my husband, and he has a lot of characters that look fun.


----------



## Squidward

Sometimes I miss this game but it's just so time-consuming


----------



## Biyaya

True Damage's song finally dropped, and it's fire!


----------



## Hat'

Soti said:


> True Damage's song finally dropped, and it's fire!



I liked it, but I feel like it's too... mainstream? Pop stars was much better in my opinion.
Also Soyeon isn't showcased enough to my liking.


----------



## Biyaya

Hat' said:


> I liked it, but I feel like it's too... mainstream? Pop stars was much better in my opinion.
> Also Soyeon isn't showcased enough to my liking.



I was pretty disappointed about Soyeon not getting many lines too, but she's in K/DA as well, so that was my consolation.

I just enjoy all the little animations and music Riot puts out for this game.


----------



## Cyadide

Username: Krazon 

Role: ADC

main: Draven and Xayah

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soti said:


> I was pretty disappointed about Soyeon not getting many lines too, but she's in K/DA as well, so that was my consolation.
> 
> I just enjoy all the little animations and music Riot puts out for this game.




Yeah Riots Art Team and Cinematic is challenger tier always makes me want to play the game and then go on to lose my promos 

also Disappointed about So - yeons performance it was really good but it didn't feel as catchy as her Lines in KDA Music Video, though Riot probably wanted to feature mostly the other singers, then put Akali in the lime light again. Nevertheless Riot does it again with another catchy and visually stunning song


----------



## MBaku

I recently got into LOL and I really like Twitch and Evelynn! Draven is tons of fun to play, too. I don't play normals though, typically I just play ARAM with my friends.


----------



## MBaku

Speaking of Evelynn! Just got my very first S!


----------



## GoodFollow

Draven is pretty hard to learn and to play if you don't understand his mechanics and the macrogaming. Evelyn is a little bit easier, but it has a small dps on low level, so you have to wait a little till you will be able to dmg someone. Twich, well, this rat is OP, this is all I can say, easy to play, easy to learn, some kind of Master in the ADC coat. But to be honest, there are a lot of other interesting champions that you need to try, as well as other lanes. I wish you could have all the champions, in that way you would be able to learn all of them and be better prepared for the ranked season. I think you need to buy League of Legends account with some BE on lolfinity.com. This is the best online shop, you can buy a 30 level League of Legends account with blue essence as much as you want. You can also buy a Platinum I account if you think that you will be good enough for this division. So to say, it's about you, and your choice belongs to you. But it would be easier for you to start with a bigger amount of champions


----------



## Princess Mipha

And even if you have a good Draven ADC, you have to try your best to not make him tilt, or he's doing as much as
a bad Draven - Feeding, feeding, feeding!


----------



## Tianna

*League of Legends, anyone?*

Lol I'm slowly just going through all my interests and asking if people here like them too. Anyone play League?? I've been playing on and off since 2018 and I went through many mains lol. I played Lux, Annie, Warwick, and Nunu for a while but now I'm just 100% support and only play Yuumi, but my backups (for bans/snipes) are Sona, Janna, Lux, and Morgana.

How about you guys?


----------



## rezberri

i've tried it once but i'm pretty bad at pvp. when i played ffxiv, my guild wanted me to try it out with them so i did and played as teemo after i unlocked him. i have to say LoL's character design is very cool. i wish i could sit through livestreams of it because it is interesting to me, i just don't have the attention-span for it (and my every waking moment is doused in animal crossing).


----------



## therandompuppy

I’ve played! I pretty much maimed miss fortune only lol


----------



## Minni

league has taken over my life for the past 3 months. I have a love/hate relationship with the game because of the toxic players :/
been playing since 2015, I main adc/mid can play support too. I'm addicted I tell ya, currently in queue.. xD


----------



## Squidward

I've been meaning to get back into it, but the last time I touched the game was back in 2016 and I feel like too much has changed. Not that that's bad or anything, it's just that I don't feel like relearning everything.


----------



## Luxsama

I've started playing ranked again to get back to plat but after that I'd probably disappear again lol


----------



## Mayor Ng

Squidward said:


> I've been meaning to get back into it, but the last time I touched the game was back in 2016 and I feel like too much has changed. Not that that's bad or anything, it's just that I don't feel like relearning everything.



I don't have the feeling of wanting to get back at it because I don't even remember my account username and password anymore   I stopped playing it in 2014 though. I've only ever been following the international competitions - MSI and Worlds. There's no MSI this year but hopefully Worlds get a go ahead even if it's without an audience


----------



## trashpedia

I've been playing for a month now and I am a support main! I currently play Soraka, Sona, Senna, and Lux. I would like to learn Thresh, Braum. and Pyke in the future. 

I also do top secondary but I'm not as good there as I am support. I usually play Yorick, Nasus, and Darius. 

Anyways, I avoid soloq in this game and only play when my friends are on because of how toxic this game can be. Just yesterday, i got flamed for not buying enough wards and being told that I sucked even though I was still learning the game. I don't blame anyone for not wanting to pick up the game because of situations like this.


----------



## Aloha

I've been playing a year after Xayah & Rakan's release. I think around late winter,in February of 2018 I started playing league as a distraction over heartbreak and mental health issues linked to that. I got sucked in and now a few years later I've been a support main but as of late I've been spreading my wings,trying out new roles like ADC and mid. My ADC main is MF atm but I can play most if not all support characters. (Except for some of the new ones like Yuumi.)


----------



## Mr_Persona

who still plays this game?!


----------



## Tianna

Mr_Persona said:


> who still plays this game?!


Meeeee I dooooo lol I forgot about this thread


----------



## Mr_Persona

Tianna said:


> Meeeee I dooooo lol I forgot about this thread


oh so glad to hear l felt like the only player on here even though l haven't played the game in a year.


----------



## trashpedia

Mr_Persona said:


> who still plays this game?!


Me kinda

Just here to say that I am a Seraphine main despite the biggest backlash against her lmaooo


----------



## Luxsama

Mr_Persona said:


> who still plays this game?!


Me until the item shop update and I've avoided it since lmao


----------



## Mr_Persona

Luxsama said:


> Me until the item shop update and I've avoided it since lmao


what happened to the shop?


----------



## Luxsama

Mr_Persona said:


> what happened to the shop?











						Preseason Item Shop Update - League of Legends
					

Plans for the Shop Interface and Icon Updates




					na.leagueoflegends.com
				



All the icons are different, there's mythic items, everything is out of place lol


----------



## Mr_Persona

Luxsama said:


> Preseason Item Shop Update - League of Legends
> 
> 
> Plans for the Shop Interface and Icon Updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> na.leagueoflegends.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the icons are different, there's mythic items, everything is out of place lol


Oh wow...l'm going to get lost now


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

I haven't played League in a while, although I get the itch to play now and then. When I played more often, my mains were:
Top - Renekton
Bot - Kindred
Mid - Elise
Jungle - Kha'zix


----------

